# The Jats of Sindh



## ShahidT

THE JATS OF SIND

Before commencing a review of the Muslim period of Sind's history, we shall speak briefly of the Jats of Sind (Pakistan) who were known all over Iran and the Middle East for their sturdy constitution and industrious nature. They have a colourful history and an adventurous past.

The author of Mujmaul Tawarikh has quoted an extinct Sanskrit work according to which the original inhabitants of Sind were Jats and Meds. Early Arab writers on Sind also say that Jats and Meds were important tribes in their time. Ibn Khurdabah mentions 'zutts' as guarding the route between Kirman and Mansura while Ibn Haukal writes: "Between Mansura and Makran the waters from the Mehran form lakes and the inhabitants of the country are the south Asian races called Zutt. The Chinese traveller Yuan Chwang who visited this region in the 7th century A.D. also mentioned Jats.

According to the Encyclopaedia of Islam, the Jats of the lower Indus comprise both Jats and Rajputs, and the same rule applies to Las-Bela where descendants of former ruling races like the Sumra and the Samma of Sind and the Langah of Multan are found. At the time of the first appearance of the Arabs they found the whole of Makran in possession of Jats (Zutts).

According to a 'Hadis', Hazrat Abdulla Bin Masood, a companion Prophet saw some strangers with the Prophet and said that their features and physique were like those of Jats.11 This means that Jats we in Arabia even during the Prophet's time. Hazrat Imam Bukhari (d. 875 A.D. - 256 A.H.) writing about the period of the Companions in his book "Al adab al Mufarrad" has stated that once when Hazrat Aisha (Prophet's wife) fell ill, her nephews brought a Jat doctor for her treatment. We hear of them next when the Arab armies clashed with the Persian forces which comprised of Jat soldiers as well. The Persian Command Hurmuz used Jat soldiers against Khalid Bin Walid in the battle of 'salasal' of 634 A.D. (12 hijri). This vvas the first time that Jats were captured by the Arabs. They put forward certain conditions for joining the Arab armies which were accepted, and on embracing Islam they were associated with different Arab tribes.12 This event proves that the first group of Pakistanis to accept Islam were Jats who did it as early as 12 hijri (634 A.D.) in the time of Hazrat Omar.

The Persian King Yazdjard had also sought the help of the Sind ruler who sent Jat soldiers and elephants which were used against the Arabs in the battle of Qadisia.

According to Tibri, Hazrat Ali had employed Jats to guard Basra treasury during the battle of Jamal. "Jats were the guards of the Baitul Maal at al-Basra during the time of Hazrat Osman and Hazrat Ali."13 Amir Muawiya had settled them on the Syrian border to fight against the Romans. It is said that 4,000 Jats of Sind joined Mohammad Bin Qasim's army and fought against Raja Dahir. Sindhi Jats henceforth began to be regularly recruited in the Muslim armies.

"Some of the Zutt deserters from the Persian army were transplanted in 670 A.D. by Caliph Muawiya from Basrah to Antioch. When the Arabs conquered Sind, another batch of Zutts whom the conquerors had uprooted from their native pastures seem to have been sent to Syria by Hajjaj (691-713 A.D.) and eventually sent on by the Caliph Walid 1(707-15 AD) to join the previous batch of Zutt deportees at Antioch whence some, again, were sent on by the Caliph Yazid II (720-24 A.D.) to Massisah in Cicilia…. But the bulk of Hajjaj's deportees from Sind seem to have been settled in Iraq. In the reign of Abbasid Caliph Mansur (813-33 A.D.) they broke into a rebellion which it took him and his successor Mutasim 833-42 AD), the best part of 20 years to quell….. Whether there had or had not been a voluntary immigration as well as a compulsory deportation of Zutt to Iraq from Sind, we may take it that in the course of the first two centuries of Arab rule, manpower from western subcontinent (i.e., Pakistan) had it in one way or another been pouring into a south-western Asia that, on the eve of the Arab conquest, had been depopulated by the two last and most devastating of the Romano-Persian wars."14

This statement of Tonybee is revealing in that it shows the close relations Pakistan had with the Middle East. Sindhis began to settle in areas as far away as Iraq and Syria which were depopulated by wars between the Persians and the Romans.

The origin of European gypsies is also traced to Sindhi Jats. Harun-ur-Rashid had recruited Jats to reinforce Cilician fortress. When the Romans descended on Ayn Zarbah in 855 A.D. they carried off into East Roman territory the Jats together with their women, children and buffaloes. This detachment of the Jats was the advance guard of the gypsies of Europe.15 They continued to pour into Europe in small batches at various stages subsequently.

The People and the Land of Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShahidT

nomadic Dhaneta jats of kutch, between Sindh and gujarat. because of their archaic and isolated lifestyle, they would most closely resemble the original jats of sindh valley in culture and physique, before they spread north-eastwards in ancient times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dil_dil

Are you sure they are believed to be original jats? Interesting.....


----------



## RazPaK

oye_natta said:


> Are you sure they are believed to be original jats? Interesting.....



Original Jatts were from Sind and were mostly atheists. Raja Dahir was cruel to the Jatts, so when MB Qasim's Army came they were recruited and instantly took vegence. They slowly moved up the Indus and branched out.

@oye_natta

Here is a Pakistani tv show and the guy that does the show is a Sindi Jatt, Rahil Gill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShahidT

oye_natta said:


> Are you sure they are believed to be original jats? Interesting.....



well this tribe may not be _the _original jats, per se. but just relatively unmixed descendants of them. they are isolated, keep to themselves and part take in customs that are otherwise extinct among other settled jats. similar to how nomadic gujjars of valley are likely closest to their ancestors of vedic times compared to others in plains, and remote kalash/nuristani tribes seem closest to original dards, i'd think these semi nomadic tribes of jats are comparatively unmixed and preserve original appearance the most on average.


----------



## Jaggu

RazPaK said:


> Original Jatts were from Sind and were mostly atheists. Raja Dahir was cruel to the Jatts, so when MB Qasim's Army came they were recruited and instantly took vegence. They slowly moved up the Indus and branched out.
> 
> @oye_natta
> 
> Here is a Pakistani tv show and the guy that does the show is a Sindi Jatt, Rahil Gill.


Sindh is the original homeland of the Jats and from there Jats spread all over. Jats were not atheists. The original religion of the Jats was Jathera which was a form of ancestor worship.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RazPaK

Jaggu said:


> Sindh is the original homeland of the Jats and from there Jats spread all over. Jats were not atheists. The original religion of the Jats was Jathera which was a form of ancestor worship.




I will believe my elders over you.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

sindhis ..


----------



## Men in Green

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> sindhis ..


pujabis...


----------



## Shahmir

oye_natta said:


> Are you sure they are believed to be original jats? Interesting.....



They are indeed the original jats of Sindh as they are still pastoralist as described by Arab historians about Jats of Sindh valley in 8th century. All other modern jatts in punjab or india are most probably mix of these original jatts and some local agricultural castes of those regions who assimilated in larger jatt identity. Surprisingly jatt is no more an important identiy in its native Sindh province where most of the sindhi jatts have assumed Baloch identity which shows supermacy of Baloch identity in modern sindh.



RazPaK said:


> Original Jatts were from Sind and were mostly atheists. Raja Dahir was cruel to the Jatts, so when MB Qasim's Army came they were recruited and instantly took vegence. They slowly moved up the Indus and branched out.
> 
> @oye_natta
> 
> Here is a Pakistani tv show and the guy that does the show is a Sindi Jatt, Rahil Gill.



He is not sindi jatt, there is a sizeable minority of punjabis (particulary migrants from east punjab in 1947) living in Karachi, his accent is also karachi like accent. I have lived in karchi for some months in a punjabi majority area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dil_dil

Shahmir kashmir said:


> They are indeed the original jats of Sindh as they are still pastoralist as described by Arab historians about Jats of Sindh valley in 8th century. All other modern jatts in punjab or india are most probably mix of these original jatts and some local agricultural castes of those regions who assimilated in larger jatt identity. Surprisingly jatt is no more an important identiy in its native Sindh province where most of the sindhi jatts have assumed Baloch identity which shows supermacy of Baloch identity in modern sindh.
> a.



Its interesting, why they simple don't claim to be just Sindhi? So Sindhi people with Baloch last name are not really ethinic Baloch but jats?


----------



## Shahmir

oye_natta said:


> Its interesting, why they simple don't claim to be just Sindhi? So Sindhi people with Baloch last name are not really ethinic Baloch but jats?



It happens, we don't know the historical reason for this switch from jat identity to baloch identity. An explicit research would be needed to understand it. It looks to me similar to our case in punjab where every tom and dick who moved from kashmir valley to central punjab is called "Butt" these days when they are from diverse origins back in kashmir. Sometimes things are not in the hands of the people and they have to follow the times in which they live, it might have been the same case with Baloch identity in sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dil_dil

Shahmir kashmir said:


> It happens, we don't know the historical reason for this switch from jat identity to baloch identity. An explicit research would be need to understand it. It looks to me similar to our case in punjab where every tom and dick who moved from kashmir valley to central punjab is called "Butt" these days when they are from diverse origins back in kashmir. Sometimes things are not in the hands of the people and they have to follow the times in which they live, it might have been the same case with Baloch identity in sindh.



What about Baloch of South Punjab?


----------



## Shahmir

oye_natta said:


> What about Baloch of South Punjab?



Not everyone who calls himself "Baloch" is jatt , there are many clans who are genuinely baloch even in sindh. The baloch in south punjab are immigrants from balochistan or sindh so it will depend from clan to clan about their ultimate origin. The funny thing is some tribes are found in upper punjab too which are sometimes called jatt, rajput or baloch depending on the region in which they live , an example that comes to my mind is "Kharral" tribe which are called jatts or rajputs in different areas of punjab but their sindhi counterparts consider themselves as pure baloch .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShahidT

Conversion of the Jats to Islam

When Arabs entered Sindh in the seventh century, the chief tribal groupings they found were the Jats and Meds. These Jats are often referred as Zatts in early Arab writings. The Jats were the first converts to Islam, and many were employed as soldiers by the new Arab Muslim administration in Sindh. The Muslim conquest chronicles further point at the important concentrations of Jats in towns and fortresses of Lower and Central Sindh.[7] Many of these Jat were said to be pastoral nomads, inhabiting the Indus Delta region. It is this region which is still home to a large community of cattle rearing Jat clans.[8]

Between the 10th and the 13th Century, there was large immigration of Jat groups from Sindhu northwards to Punjab and eastwards towards what is now Rajasthan. Many Jat clans initially settled in a region known as the Bar country, which referred to the country between the rivers of Punjab, thinly populated with scanty rainfall which accommodated a type of pastoral nomadism which was based primary on the rearing of goats and camels. Between the 11th and the 13th Century, the Jats became essentially a peasant population, taking advantage in the growth of irrigation. As these Jats became converted to peasant farmers, they also started to become Muslims. Most Jats clans of western Punjab have traditions that they accepted Islam at the hands of two famous Sufi saints of Punjab, Shaikh Faridudin Ganj Shaker of Pakpattan or his contemporary Baha Al Haq Zakiriya of Multan. In reality the process of conversion was said to much a slower process.[9] In the territory that now forms the Indian state of Punjab, conversion was said to have occurred from the time of the Mughal Emperor Akbar. Different groups of Jats have different traditions as to their conversion to Islam in this region. For example the Jats of Nawanshahr had a tradition that their ancestor was one Mahr Mitha who ruled at Patti in what is now Kasur District. Mahr Mitha was said to have converted to Islam during the rule of Akbar, and as result of conversion, his clansmen followed his example. In neighbouring Ludhiana district, all the conversion were said to have occurred during the rule of the Mughal Emperor Aurangzeb. With many clans only sections converted, and this was seen in the large Sandhu Garewal clan, who were Muslim in Samrala, while in the northern parts of Ludhiana District were exclusively Sikh.[10]

This process of incremental conversion was seen by the presence of members of a particular clan, some who had become Sikh while others had converted to Islam.[11] In the plains and high plateau of Punjab, there are many communities of Jat, some of whom had converted to Islam by the 18th Century, while others had become Sikhs. As a result, some clans such as the Virk are largely Muslim, while others such as Pannun and Bal have Muslim branches, but are largely Sikh.[12] According 1901 Census of India, the Muslim Jats numbered 1,957,000, while Hindu Jats numbered 1,595,000 and Sikh Jats numbered 1,390,00 in the Punjab.[13]

Jat Muslim - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> THE JATS OF SIND
> 
> Before commencing a review of the Muslim period of Sind's history, we shall speak briefly of the Jats of Sind (Pakistan) who were known all over Iran and the Middle East for their sturdy constitution and industrious nature. They have a colourful history and an adventurous past.
> 
> The author of Mujmaul Tawarikh has quoted an extinct Sanskrit work according to which the original inhabitants of Sind were Jats and Meds. Early Arab writers on Sind also say that Jats and Meds were important tribes in their time. Ibn Khurdabah mentions 'zutts' as guarding the route between Kirman and Mansura while Ibn Haukal writes: "Between Mansura and Makran the waters from the Mehran form lakes and the inhabitants of the country are the south Asian races called Zutt. The Chinese traveller Yuan Chwang who visited this region in the 7th century A.D. also mentioned Jats.
> 
> According to the Encyclopaedia of Islam, the Jats of the lower Indus comprise both Jats and Rajputs, and the same rule applies to Las-Bela where descendants of former ruling races like the Sumra and the Samma of Sind and the Langah of Multan are found. At the time of the first appearance of the Arabs they found the whole of Makran in possession of Jats (Zutts).
> 
> According to a 'Hadis', Hazrat Abdulla Bin Masood, a companion Prophet saw some strangers with the Prophet and said that their features and physique were like those of Jats.11 This means that Jats we in Arabia even during the Prophet's time. Hazrat Imam Bukhari (d. 875 A.D. - 256 A.H.) writing about the period of the Companions in his book "Al adab al Mufarrad" has stated that once when Hazrat Aisha (Prophet's wife) fell ill, her nephews brought a Jat doctor for her treatment. We hear of them next when the Arab armies clashed with the Persian forces which comprised of Jat soldiers as well. The Persian Command Hurmuz used Jat soldiers against Khalid Bin Walid in the battle of 'salasal' of 634 A.D. (12 hijri). This vvas the first time that Jats were captured by the Arabs. They put forward certain conditions for joining the Arab armies which were accepted, and on embracing Islam they were associated with different Arab tribes.12 This event proves that the first group of Pakistanis to accept Islam were Jats who did it as early as 12 hijri (634 A.D.) in the time of Hazrat Omar.
> 
> The Persian King Yazdjard had also sought the help of the Sind ruler who sent Jat soldiers and elephants which were used against the Arabs in the battle of Qadisia.
> 
> According to Tibri, Hazrat Ali had employed Jats to guard Basra treasury during the battle of Jamal. "Jats were the guards of the Baitul Maal at al-Basra during the time of Hazrat Osman and Hazrat Ali."13 Amir Muawiya had settled them on the Syrian border to fight against the Romans. It is said that 4,000 Jats of Sind joined Mohammad Bin Qasim's army and fought against Raja Dahir. Sindhi Jats henceforth began to be regularly recruited in the Muslim armies.
> 
> "Some of the Zutt deserters from the Persian army were transplanted in 670 A.D. by Caliph Muawiya from Basrah to Antioch. When the Arabs conquered Sind, another batch of Zutts whom the conquerors had uprooted from their native pastures seem to have been sent to Syria by Hajjaj (691-713 A.D.) and eventually sent on by the Caliph Walid 1(707-15 AD) to join the previous batch of Zutt deportees at Antioch whence some, again, were sent on by the Caliph Yazid II (720-24 A.D.) to Massisah in Cicilia…. But the bulk of Hajjaj's deportees from Sind seem to have been settled in Iraq. In the reign of Abbasid Caliph Mansur (813-33 A.D.) they broke into a rebellion which it took him and his successor Mutasim 833-42 AD), the best part of 20 years to quell….. Whether there had or had not been a voluntary immigration as well as a compulsory deportation of Zutt to Iraq from Sind, we may take it that in the course of the first two centuries of Arab rule, manpower from western subcontinent (i.e., Pakistan) had it in one way or another been pouring into a south-western Asia that, on the eve of the Arab conquest, had been depopulated by the two last and most devastating of the Romano-Persian wars."14
> 
> This statement of Tonybee is revealing in that it shows the close relations Pakistan had with the Middle East. Sindhis began to settle in areas as far away as Iraq and Syria which were depopulated by wars between the Persians and the Romans.
> 
> The origin of European gypsies is also traced to Sindhi Jats. Harun-ur-Rashid had recruited Jats to reinforce Cilician fortress. When the Romans descended on Ayn Zarbah in 855 A.D. they carried off into East Roman territory the Jats together with their women, children and buffaloes. This detachment of the Jats was the advance guard of the gypsies of Europe.15 They continued to pour into Europe in small batches at various stages subsequently.
> 
> The People and the Land of Sindh


its Sindh not Sind!


----------



## ShahidT

Major Jat clans

Below are brief descriptions of the main Jat clans in Punjab:[19]

Aheer

The Aheer have two theories of their origin. Some claim descent from Qutub Shah, who is also the ancestor of the Awan tribe, while other connect themselves with the Yaduvanshi Ahirs tribe of North India. They are found in Khushab, Chiniot, Sargodha, Mianwali, Jhang, Bhakkar and Faisalabad districts.

Ahlawat

The Ahlawat were part of a group of Muslim Jat clans, known as the Mulla, who were found in Haryana. Like other Jat and Rajput clans of Haryana, they emigrated to Pakistan after partition. They are now found mainly in Okara district.

Arar

The Arar claim descent from a Mughal nobleman. They are found in Dipalpur.

Assoun

Like many other Jat clans, the Assoun claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are found mainly in Gujranwala District.

Athru

One of the many small Jat clan settled in Jhelum District.

Atwal

The Muslim Atwal were found mainly in Jalandhar, Amritsar and Kapurthala districts of East Punjab. Like other Jat clans, they emigrated to Pakistan after the partition. They are now found mainly in Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Toba Tek Singh Districts.

Aulakh

One of the largest Jat clans found in the Punjab. Muslim Aulakh were found mainly in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Lahore, Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Jalandhar and Ludhiana district. The Aulakh also are an important Saraiki-speaking Jat clan in Layyah District. like other Muslim Jats of East Punjab, they moved to Pakistan after partition in 1947.

Bachhal

The Bacchal claim descent from Taoni Rajputs. Muslim Bacchal were found in Ambala District prior to partition. They are now found mainly in Gujranwala and Sargodha diastricts.

Badhan

The Badhan claim descent from the Dogras of Jammu. They are found in Jhelum, Gujarat and Sialkot districts. There were also a few Badhan villages in Gurdaspur prior to partition.

Baghar

The Baghiar are found in Sargodha District, mainly in Shahpur Tehsil.

Baidwan

The Baidwan are said to be of Sikh origin. Baidwan were found in Ambala and other districts of Haryana. They are now found scattered in Okara, Kumbra, Mataur, Mauli, Sohana, Sahiwal, Vehari and Multan and Mohali district.

Bains

The Bains claim descent from the Janjua Rajputs, and are one of the larger Jat clans. Prior to partition, the Muslim branch of this clan extended from Rawalpindi in the west to Hoshiarpur in the east. Many Bains Jat are also settled in the canal colony districts of Faisalabad and Sahiwal. After partition, Muslim members of this tribe moved to Pakistan. The Bains are the largest Jat clan in Rawalpindi District.

Bajwa

Bajwas are found in all tehsils except Daska. In the Sialkot tehsil they inhabit the Bhagowal zail only. In the Zafarwal tehsil they are grouped around Chawinda, in the Raya tehsil around Narowal, while in Pasrur they are found mainly in the northwest with headquarters at Kalaswala.

Bal

One of the largest Jat tribe, found throughout the central districts of Lahore, Kasur, Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala and Okara. Prior to partition, Muslim Bal were also found in Amritsar, Jalandhar, Kapurthala and Ludhiana. Many have also settled in the canal colony districts of Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Sargodha.

Bandechha

The Bandechha or Badecha claim Suryavanshi ancestry. They were found in Sialkot, as well as Gurdaspur, Hoshiarpur and Jalandhar district. They are now found mainly in Faisalabad and Sahiwal.

Bangial

The Bangial claim Parmar Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Jhelum, Rawalpindi, Gujarat and Gujranwala district. Many Rawalpindi Bangial claim to be Rajputs.

Baryar

A small Jat clan found mainly in Mandi Bahauddin and Sargodha districts.

Basra

The Basra claim to be of Saroya Rajput ancestry. Found mainly in villages around Pasrur in Sialkot District, and in neighbouring Gujranwala District. Some also settled in the canal colony districts of Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Sargodha in the 19th century.

Batth

The Batth are found in villages of the Lahore District.

Bhachar

The Bhachar are found mainly in Wan Bhachran in Mianwali District. They claim descent from the Khokhar Rajputs.

Bhadiar

The Bhadiar claim SuryavanshiRajput ancestry. Found mainly in Sialkot and Gujarat districts.

Bhagwal

The Bhagwal claim Mughal ancestry. Found mainly in Gujarat and Jhelum districts.

Bhalli

A Jat clan found mainly in Sialkot District.

Bhangu

The Bhangu or Bhangoo or Bhango are prominent Jat clan and original inhabitants of the Punjab. Muslim Bhangu are found in different areas of the pakistani province of Punjab (Districts of Lahore, Sheikhupura, Jhang, Kasur, Sahiwal), Sindh (Khairpur District), Sarhad, and Kashmir with large number of villages and land holdings.

Bhati

Bhattis are a Jatt and Rajput tribe. In the Punjab the Bhattis are a widespread tribe from whom have descended many Jatt clans like the sidhu.

Bhidwal

The Bhidwal are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan found in Bhakkar District.

Bhinder

The Bhinder are found mainly in Gujranwala and Sialkot districts. Bhinders from Ludhiana and Jalandhar are settled in Faisalabad.

Bhukar

A Jat clan found in Jhelum and Multan districts. They are one of the major Jat clans of the Pothohar region.

Bhullar

The Bhullar, together with the Heer/Hayer and Maan, are considered the oldest Jat clan. They were found as far east as Patiala, and far west as Sargodha.

Bhutta

The Bhutta are found throughout southern Punjab; they are one of the largest Saraiki-speaking Jat clans. They claim descent from Suryavanshi Rajputs. The Pirzada family of Bahawalpur belong to this clan.

Bohar

The Bohar claim descent from the Parmar Rajputs. They are the main Jat clan of the Cholistan desert, and are found in Bahawalpur, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan and Dera Ghazi Khan districts.

Boparai

The Muslim branch of Boparai Jats are living in Pakistani Punjab and Indian Punjab. In Pakistani Punjab the Boparai Jats are located in Faisalabad district and Toba Tek Singh district. There are some Boparai Jat families who have moved to Lahore in the last few years and in the Sheikhupura district.

Buttar

One of the larger Jat clans, found throughout the central districts. Prior to partition, a good many were found in Amritsar, Jalandhar and Ludhiana.

Chadhar

One of larger Jat clans, found mainly in Jhang, Faisalabad, Sargodha, Sahiwal, and Toba Tek Singh. The Chadhar claim descent from the Agnivanshi Rajputs. A few Chadhar Jats were also found in Firuzpur district. They are descended from Raja Tur Tanwar. Their chief tribes are the Rajokes, Kamokes, Jappas, Loons, Pajikes, Deokes, Ballankes, Sajokes.[20]

Chahal

One of the larger Jat clans, found throughout central Punjab. The Chahal are also found in Jhelum and Gujrat Districts. They were also one of the larger Muslim Jat clan in East Punjab.

Chatha

The Chatha are found in Sialkot, Gujranwala, and Sargodha district. They are the largest Jat clan in Rawalpindi District. A few Muslim Chatha were also found in Patiala.

Chattar

The Chattar are found in Narowal District. They claim descent from the Dogras.

Chohan

Chohan/Chauhan is a unique Jat and Rajput clan that originated from the ancient Chauhan Rajputs of North India. Chauhan Jats are descendents of ancient Chauhan Rajputs whose ancestors chose farming and family over the sword. Most Chohan Jats follow the Sikh Faith

Cheema

One of the major Jat clans in the Punjab Pakistan are the Cheemas. They are known for producing National and Punjab government cabinet members and have had a number of influential leaders. The tribe is mainly concentrated in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Wazirabad districts and also in Bahawalpur and Tehsil Yazman.

Chhachhar

The Chhachhar claim descent from a Mughal nobleman. They are found in Kasur, Okara, Dera Ghazi Khan, Bahawalpur, Multan, Sahiwal and Muzaffargarh district.

Chhajra

The Chhajra claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found mainly in Muzaffargah, Layyah, Multan, Rahim Yar Khan and Rajanpur districts.

Chhina

The Chhina are completely distinct from the Cheema, although the two clans are often confused. They claim descent from the Johiya Rajputs. The Chhina are found throughout Punjab. Historically, the Chhina were also found in Amritsar, Gurdaspur and Jalandhar districts of East Punjab. In west Punjab they were found in Lahore, Sargodha, Gujranwala, Gujarat, Jhelum, Rawalpindi and Mianwali. The Chhina are one of the larger tribes of the Gujar Khan Tehsil of Rawalpindi. In Bhakkar, they occupy the northern third of the district. In Multan, they were one of the larger of the Saraiki-speaking tribes.

Dab

The Dab are a small Jat clan found mainly in Shorkot Tehsil.

Daha

The tribe claims descent from Daha, who was said to be a Muslim holyman, who married the daughter of Parihar Rajput. They does claim kinship with the Bohar and Parhar Jats, who are also of Parihar Rajput ancestry.

Dahba

The Dahba claim descent from the Janjua Rajputs. They are found mainly in Gujrat District.

Daher

The Daher claim Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan and are found in Jhang, Chiniot, Sargodha, Muzaffargarh, Bahawalpur and Multan districts.

Dandiwal

The Dandiwal are a clan that claims Chauhan Rajput ancestry. The Muslim branch was found in Hissar District, and they were one of the larger Mulla Jat clans. They are now found mainly in Okara, Vehari and Sahiwal districts.

Dawana

The Dawana are a major clan of the Rajput tribe. They are originally from Ludhiana and migrated to Punjab in 1012. After a number of wars they shifted to Jhang and surrounding areas.

Deo

The Deo claim Suryavanshi Rajput ancestry. They are found throughout central Punjab, and prior to partition, were also found in Amritsar and Jalandhar districts. They are closely connected to the Sohal and Deol clan.

Dhaliwal

The Dhaliwal or Dhariwal are a major Jat clan in Mandi Bahauddin district. They are also found in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Lahore and Narowal. Prior to partition, a good many were also found in Hoshiarpur, Gurdaspur and Amritsar.

Dhamial

The Dhamial claim descent from the Janjua Rajputs. They are found mainly in Jhelum District and the Gujar Khan Tehsil of Rawalpindi District.

Dhandla

The Dhandla claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Layyah District.

Dhandu

The Dhandu claim descent from the Panwar Rajputs. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat tribe, found mainly in Bahawalpur District.

Dharni

Dharni's came into the Punjab region from the present central Asia.

Dhillon

Another famous central Punjab tribe, found in Lahore, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Shaikhupura, Sargodha and Gujrat districts. Prior to partition, found through East Punjab as well.

Dhindsa

The Dhindsa claim descent from the Saroha Rajputs. They are found mainly in Gujarat, Sialkot and Faisalabad districts. Prior to partition, they were also found mainly in Gurdaspur, Jalandhar, Ludhiana and Patiala districts.

Dhoat

The Dhoat are found mainly in Gujranwala District. They claim close connection with the Sekhon Jats.

Dhudhi

A tribe of Bar nomads claiming Parmar Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sargodha, Sialkot, Jhang, Vehari, Sahiwal, Faisalabad and Okara districts.

Dosanjh

The Muslim branch of the Dosanj were found mainly in Kapurthala and Jalandhar districts. They are now found mainly in Faisalabad district.

Dudhra

A Jat clan found in Gugrat and Sailkot districts.

Duggal

A small Jat clan found in Mandi Bahauddin and Sargodha districts. They should not be confused with the Khatri Duggal clan, which is entirely distinct.

Gahi

Gahi is a Saraiki speaking small tribe mainly found in [Khushab] District descents from central Asia

Ganjial

Ganjial are a Rajput/Jat tribe found in Gujrat, Khushab, and Jhelum districts of Punjab, Pakistan and a few are also found in Azad Kashmir. According to the tribes tradition, they are a sub clan of the Khokhar Rajputs.

Ghallu

A Saraiki-speaking Jat clan found mainly in Multan, Rahim Yar Khan and Muzaffargarh districts. They trace their descent from a Rajput prince.

Ghuman

The Ghumman are a tribe of Janjua Rajputs ancestry. They are descendants of Raja Ghumman Khan Janjua. They are found primarily in Sialkot and Gujranwala districts. Prior to partition, Muslim Ghuman were also found in Gurdaspur and Amritsar. They use the title of Raja, Rana, Rai or Chaudhary.

Gill

One of the larger Jat clans. Historically, the Gills were found as far west as Sargodha and far east as Patiala. Many also settled in the canal colonies of Faisalabad and Sahiwal. They remain the third largest Muslim Jat tribe, after the Sandhus and Sidhus.

Godara

The Godara were another Mulla Jat clan found mainly in Hissar and Sirsa. Like other Mulla Jat clans, they emigrated to Pakistan after partition.

Gondal

The Gondal are found mainly in Mandi Bahauddin, Gujarat, Jhelum, Chakwal and Sargodha districts. They claim descent from the Chauhan Rajputs. The Gondal of Rawalpindi claim to be Rajputs. Makhdoom due to family of Hazrat Makhdoom Burhanuddin (RA) are also descent from the Gondal. The Gondal are one of larger Jat clans of Northwest Punjab.

Goraya

The Muslim branch of the Goraya were found mainly in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Lahore, Amritsar, Jalandhar and Hoshiarpur districts. They settled in the 19th century in the canal colonies districts of Sargodha, Sahiwal and Faisalabad and also settled in the 18th century in Mirpurkhas (Deh 160 Digri)Sindh.

Grewal

The Grewal Jat claim Chandel Rajput ancestry. The Muslim branch of the Grewal were concentrated in Ludhiana District. They are now scattered in Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Sargodha districts.

Gujjral

The Gujral Jat claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are found in Gujrat and Jhelum districts. The Jat Gujjral have no connection with the Khatri Gujral, although both communities originate in the Jhelum region.

Hal

The Hal clan are found in Jhelum District.

Hamooka

A Jat clan claiming Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Sargodha, Khushab and Chakwal districts.

Hanjra

The Hanjra were found mainly in Gujranwala, Lahore and Amritsar districts. They are also the largest Jat clan in Muzaffargarh District.

Hans

The Hans clan claims descent from a Qureshi Arab who settled in Pakka Sidhar in Sahiwal District. His descendants intermarried with the Jat tribes of the neighbourhood, and as such became Jat. Found in Sahiwal, Khanewal, Layyah and Bhakkar districts.

Haral
Heer or Hayer

The Hayer generally pronounced as Heer (and spelled Hayre), are one of three original or Asl clans of the Jat, the other two being Bhullar and Maan. They are among the Punjabi-speaking Jat clans of central Punjab, and also among the Saraiki-speaking tribes.

Heer

Heer,Hir, Heir, Her, Hayer, Haer is gotra of Jats found in Punjab (India), Haryana and Pakistan. They originated from Heer Syala place.The Jat Gotra 'Heer' and 'Her' are the same. 'Her' is originated from 'Heers'.

Hundal

The Hundal claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They were found mainly in Amritsar and Gurdaspur districts. Hundal villages in Gurdaspur were in Shakargarh Tehsil, which is now in the Narowal District. The Amritsar Hundals are now founded mainly in Faisalabad District.

Hunjan

The Hunjan Jats claim Georgian origin.

Jai

A Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found mainly in Multan and Khanewal districts.

Jajja

They are descendants of King Jajja of Kashmir 748-751 A.D.[21] They are prominent in the Jutt family. There are twelve villages of the Jajja family in District Sialkot. Most of them are on the western side of Qila Suba Singh, now called Qila Kalarwala-Pasrur Road, and to the eastern side of BRB Canal. They are Jats. No other Jat clan or other landlord family is found in any of these villages except the Jajjas. Landowners are only Jajjas. Villages are Khan Jajja, Mohrikey Jajja, Ooncha Jajja, Ghanokey Jajja, Hussa Jajja, Lodhikey Jajja, Jeowali Jajja and some villages in Bahawalpur tehsil Yazman Chak 62DB, 68DB, 63DB, 89DB, etc.

Janjua Jat

Janjua Jat are mainly found in Gujarat, Faislabad, Mianwali in Pakistan and in Haryana of India

Jakhar

Some Jakhar claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs, others from the Chauhan Rajputs. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found in Layyah, Muzaffargarh, Bhakkar, Multan and Khanewal districts.

Jandral

The Jandral claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhelum and Chakwal districts.

Jandran

The Jandran claim that they are converted to Islam from Sikhism. Some claim to be Jat and some claim to be Mughal. The tribe is found mainly in Jhang, Khanewal, Vehari, Lahore, Lodhran and Faisalabad districts of Punjab. The main villages of the tribe are Jandran in Sargodha District, and Jandran Khurd and Jandran Kallan in Okara District.

Jathol

Jathol is a gotra found in the Punjab region of India and Pakistan.

Jhammat

The Jhammat claim descent from the Parmar Rajputs. They are found in Sargodha, Jhelum, Khushab, Bhakkar and Layyah districts.

Jhawari

The Jhawari claim descent from the Khokhar Rajputs. They are found in Sargodha, Mandi Bahauddin and Khushab districts.

Jhujh

The Jhujh claim descent from the Chauhan Rajputs. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin, Okara, Sahiwal and Sargodha districts. Mong (Mandi Bahaudin), Pipli Bakka Jhujh (Sargodha), Jhujh Khurd and Jhujh Kalan (Okara) are the main villages of this clan. They are classified as an agricultural Mohammadan Jat clan, and found in Montgomery (Sahiwal)and Shahpur districts.

Johal

The Muslim Johal were found mainly in Amritsar, Ludhiana and Jalandhar. Some had also settled in Faisalabad in the 19th century. They are now found in Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Toba Tak Singh districts.

Juta

The Jat are a small clan, found mainly in Shorkot Tehsil, and neighbouring Toba Tek Singh District.

Khokhar

The Khokhar are found mainly in District Multan, Khushab and Mianwali. Some Khokhar Used Malik and Chaudhary as surname

Kadher

The Kadher are found mainly in District Mandi Bahauddin and in Nanakana Sahib. In Mandi Bahauddin there is a union council by the name of Kadher (UC:22 Kadhar). In district Nankana Sahib there is only one village where the Kadher live (Burj Bibi). The word Kadher is also sometimes written as Kadhar.

Kahlon

The Kahlon are found mainly in Sialkot, Sangla Hill, Gurdaspur and Amritsar Districts. They belong to Muslim, Sikh and Hindu Jat clan and are now scattered throughout central Punjab. Some famous Kahlon personalities include a great poet and intellectual of sub-continent Faiz Ahmed Faiz, popular singer Abrar-ul-Haq, a well-known politician in Pakistan Late Mumtaz Ahmed Kahloon and Squadron Leader (r) Late Imtiaz Ahmed Kahloon.

Kalro

Kalro, Originally a Jutt tribe of Pakistan, The Kalroo were part of a group of Muslim Jat clans, who were found mostly in South Punjab & Sindh Provence of Pakistan.

Exact origins are not known but as per the facts from South Punjab the origin of this family was the old city of Dera Ghazi Khan & Sindh Province. The old city of Dera Ghazi Khan was situated at the distance of 10 miles (16 km) towards east of the present city. In 1908, the old city was destroyed due to flash floods from heavy rains overflowing the River Indus. Due to that some members of this family migrated to Multan, MuzaffarGarh, Dera Ismail Khan & some members of this family migrated to the newly established city Dera Ghazi khan in 1910. They were basically 'Darwaish Sifat' Religious People. Most of the members of Kalroo family were landlords. Members of this tribe are mostly settled in province of south Punjab & Sindh. The language of Kalroo people is known as Saraiki & as per some people Sindhi as well

Kallu or Kallah

The Kallu / Kallah are found mainly in Sargodha and Khushab district. A few were also found in Amritsar and Jalandhar prior to partition.

Kalhora

Kalhora or Sarai, originally a Jat tribe, also known as Doddi Lati, which gave a dynasty to Sind and is still represented in Dera Ghazi Khan. Its ancestors were darweshes who followed the tenets of the Sayyid Muhammad, the Junpuri, a noted teacher, and one of them, Harmus, espoused a daughter of the Abara Jats of Sind, receiving a grant of land as her dower. His son or grandson. Shaikh Nasir, and his son Shaikh Din Muhammad established their temporal and spiritual authority over the Abara territory in Upper Sind. His brother Yar Muhammad threw off all allegiance to the Mughals, seized the Siwistan sarkar of Thatha, the Siwi mahali of Bakhar in the Multan Province, and Dihar, and wrested the title of Khudayar from the Mughal authorities. His descendant Nur Muhammad drove the Daudpotras out of the zamindari of Lakkhi, in the Bakhar mahal. In 1736-37 the Lati Khan, Khudayar received the province of Thatha, together with the southern part of the Bakhar sarkar, but two or three years later he was stripped of two-thirds of his territory by Nadir Shah. After Nadir Shahs death however the Khudayar assumed authority over all Sind, under the nominal suzerainty of the Durranis, but their rule was short-lived. Nur Muhammad Kalhora was succeeded on his death in 1762 by his son Muhammad Murad, but he only ruled for five years and was deposed by the Talpur Baloch, who set up his brother Mian Ghulam Shah (1757-58). An attempt by his brother Attar Khan to regain Sind, under the authority of a Durrani grant, failed, Ghulam Shah died in 1771, while superintending the erection of the fortress of Haidarabad in Sindh, after a stormy reign of 15 years. He had in 1758 allowed the East India Company to establish a factory in Sindh, but Sarfarz Khan, his son and successor, cancelled the permit in 1775. A year previously he had caused Bahram Khan, head of the Talpurs, and one of his sons to be assassinated, and this led his dethronement, in or about 1786.[22]

Kalyal

The Kalyal claim descent from the Chandravanshi Rajputs. They are found mainly in Jhelum, Chakwal and Rawalpindi districts, and are the second largest Jat clan in the region, after the Gondal. Like other Jat clans of the Pothohar region, many claim to be Rajput.

Kalyar

The Kalyar claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are the principal tribe of the Kirana Bar. They are found in Sargodha, Jhang, Multan, Muzaffargarh and Faisalabad districts.

Kamoka or Kamoke

This is one of the sub-cast of Chadhar Jat/Rajputs.

Kang

The Kang are one of the larger Jat clans. They claim descent from Jogah, who was also an ancestor of the Sohal and Natt Jats. They are found in Lahore, Shaikhupura, Sialkot, Gujrat, Sargodha, Narowal, Faisalabad and Sahiwal districts. Prior to partition, many Muslim Kang were also found in Amritsar, Firozpur, Jalandhar and Ludhiana districts.

Kanyal

The Kanyal are another Jat clan from the Pothohar region. They claim descent from the Minhas Rajputs. They are found mainly in Jhelum, Gujrat and Rawalpindi districts.

Kathia

Originating from Parmara Rajputs, the Kathia are a unique Jat tribe. They are

found in Pakistan's districts of Jhelum, Sahiwal, and Mandi Bahauddin. They have been present in these regions of Punjab since the time of Alexander the Great. They represent a small portion of the total Jat population.

Khaira

The Khaira claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found throughout central Punjab, and prior to partition, were also found in Amritsar, Jalandhar and Ludhiana districts. They are now found in Faisalabad, Sargodha, Khanewal, Lahore, Sialkot, Kasur and Gujranwala districts.

Kharal

Kharal have descended from Agnivanshi Panwar Rajput They live mainly in Sandal Bar in the Punjab, Pakistan. The hero of the romantic poem Mirza Sahiban, Mirza, was a Kharal and is known as Mirza Jat throughout the Punjab region.

Khar

The Khar claim descent from the Kharal Rajputs. They are found in Muzaffargarh, Layyah and Bhakkar districts.

Khatarmal

The Khatarmal claim descent from the famous Gakhar tribe. Their ancestor married into the Jat community, and they now considered Jat. They can be found in Jhelum and Gujarat districts.

Khatri

The Khatri are a Mulla Jat clan, who were found in Sonepat and Rohtak. They are now found in Okara and Sahiwal districts. The Khatri Jat have no connection with the famous Khatri tribe of Punjab.

Khingar

The Khinger claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found in Attock, Rawalpindi and Jhelum districts. Like other clans of the Pothohar region, they have a dual identity, some claiming to be Jat, and some to be Rajput.

Khoti

The Khoti claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhelum and Chakwal districts.

Kianth

The Kianth are a small Jat clan who claim Rajput ancestry from Rajasthan. They are found in Faisalabad District, Rahim Yar Khan District and Kashmir. The Kianth Jat have no connection with the Kainth caste of India.

Kainth

The kainth Jats are people who belong to Sikhs as well as hindu. In punjab this name is used in some other classes as well who used to work under real kainth people. In Harayana, most of them are in kaithal.

Kohja

The Kohja claim descent from a Turkish nobleman. They were found in Jalandhar District until partition. They are now found in Jhang District, Nankana Sahab and Faisalabad. They are found in Mehais South (village of Nankana Sahab)old in (Sheikhupura district).

Korotaneh

The Korotaneh are clans of jutt ancestry from indoaryan origin .They are living in Sialkot district of Pakistan .They are also found in the area of Indian Punjab.

Lak

The Lak claim ancestry from the Parmar Rajputs. They are found in Sargodha, Khushab, Mandi Bahuaddin and Jhang districts.

Lakhan

The Lakhan are jatt clan descendant of Maharaja Ranjit Singh . They are mostly found in Gurdaspur, Batala districts of Indian Punjab and also in Faisalabad and Gujrat districts of Pakistan

Lalli

According to the ancient records, one Lalli used to be the governor of the Afghanistan area in the 7th century.

Langrial

The Langrial have a number of traditions. Some claim Rajput ancestry, others claim to be Qureshi Arabs. They are one of the most widespread of the Jat clans, found in Gujrat, Jhelum, Rawalpindi, Multan, Faisalabad, Vehari, Khanewal and Lodhran districts.

Lehal (also spelled Lehel, Lail, Lehl, Lel or Lahil)

The Lehal Jats are Sikhs in east Punjab, India and Muslims in the west Punjab, Pakistan. They are found in the Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Ferozpur and Patiala districts of east Punjab. They are also found in Karnal district of Haryana. Some feel that they are related to the Magyar chieftain Lehel, a leader of the Hungarian army who died in 955 in the Battle of Augsburg.

Ladhar

The Ladhar claim are original jat . They are found in Sialkot,Faisalabad and Narowal districts.

Lodhra

Lodhra is an old Jat clan that lives mostly in south and north Punjab. They live in Lodhran District, Multan District, Gujranwala District and Bahawalpur District.

Lodike

The Lodike are a clan of the Kharal Rajputs. They are found in Gujranwala District, where they occupy 82 villages.

Lohanch

The Lohanch are a small Jat clan, found only in Muzaffargarh District.

Lurka

The Lurka are a small Jat clan found in the Sandal Bar region. They are now confined to Faisalabad District.

Makhdoom

The Makhdoom descendant of the Gondal clan, found mainly in Mandi Bahauddin, Gujarat, Jhelum, Chakwal, Hafizabad, Lahore, Gujranwala, Rawalpindi, Malakwal and Sargodha districts. They claim descent from the Chauhan Rajputs.

Maan

The Maan are one of the original Jat clans, together with the Bhullar and Heer/Hayer being known as the Asl or original Jats. They are found throughout central Punjab. Prior to partition, they were also found in Amritsar, Jalandhar, Hoshiarpur, Ludhiana, Firuzpur and Patiala districts. They are now found in Faisalabad, Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala, Lahore, Kasur, Okara, Sahiwal and Sargodha districts. The Maan were also found among the Mulla Jat of Karnal District.

Mahil

The Mahil claim Chandravanshi Rajput ancestry. Muslim Mahil were found in Gurdaspur, Jalandhar, Firuzpur, Hoshiarpur and Patiala. They are now found in Okara, Khanewal, Sahiwal and Faisalabad districts.

Mahoon

The Mahoon are descended from Nosherwan Aadil , who was a king and very famous in his justice. They are Sikh from origin but later converted to Islam. They are found in Faisalabad, Nawab Shah, Khoshab, Okara, Sindh districts. Some of them write Malik with there names and some write Sardar. In Faisalabad they are mostly living in Tandlianwala which is subdivision of Faisabad, in village Bhucho Anna (364 gb), Mahoon wala chak (600 gb), Junda Wali and in jeevan ka thatha.

Mahra

The Mahra claim descent from a Mughal nobleman. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan found mainly in Dera Ghazi Khan, Multan, Muzaffargarh and Layyah districts.

Maitla

The Maitla claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhang, Sargodha, Multan, Bahawalpur, Muzafarghar, Gujranwala, Sialkot, Okara and Sahiwal districts.

Majoka

This clan is found at the banks of river Jehlum in the Sargodha District. The ancestry of Majoka clan is not fully clear yet. Majokas claim ancestry from Muslim invaders of India in the seventh century. However, other opinions include a Rajput or Chadhar descent.

Makwal

The Makwal claim Qureshi Arab ancestry. They are found mainly in Dera Ghazi Khan and Muzaffargarh districts.

Mallana

The Mallana are a Jat tribe found throughout Punjab. They claim descent from a Mughal nobleman.

Malhi

The Malhi claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found mainly in Sialkot District.

Malik

The Malik are a Mulla Jat clan, and are also known as the Ghatwala. They were found in Sonepat and Rohtak in Haryana. Now they are found mainly in Okara, Sahiwal and Vehari districts.

Mamyal

The Mamyal claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found only in Rawalpindi District, principally in the village of Mamyal in Kahuta Tehsil.

Manda

The Manda are found mainly in Sialkot District.

Mangat

The Mangat claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin and Gujrat districts. Muslim Mangat were also found in Ambala and Ludhiana districts. They too have settled in Mandi Bahauddin.

Manj

The Manj claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin and Gujrat districts. Muslim Manj were also found in Ambala and Ludhiana districts. They too have settled in Punjab,Pakistan.

Marath

The Marath claim purely Jat ancestry. They are found in Sargodha, Jhang, Toba tek Sing,Chiiot,Chakwal,Vehari and Gujranwala districts.

Minhas

Mainly found in Middle/North Punjab.The Minhas claim descent from the Suryavanshi

Marhal

The Marhal are a Jat clan to whom the family of the Nawabs of Karnal belonged. They were found in Samana and Karnal in Haryana. Many have now settled in Hyderabad in Sindh, while others are found in Multan.

Marral

The Marral claim Chauhan Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, and are found in Jhang, Bahawalpur, Multan and Sahiwal districts.

Marrar

Marrar is a Jat tribe of Pakistan, India. According to the book Glossary of tribes Castes of Punjab and NW Province Marrars were Sombansi Rajputs. The Marrars in Gujrat say they came into the Punjab from Samana, India in the service of Moghul King Akbar who settled them in the Gujrat district of Punjab.

Matharu

The Matharu claim Jadaun Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala, Hoshiarpur, Jalandhar and Patiala districts.

Mathyal

The Mathyal (sometimes pronounced Matial or Matyal) are Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Rawalpindi and Jhelum districts.

Mekan

The Mekan claim Parmar Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sargodha, Jhang, Jhelum and Chakwal districts.

Nanda Jats are said to be of Georgian, Tatar, Kazakh and Chechen origin. They are mostly found in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Faisalabad, Okara, Islamabad, etc.

Nagra

The Nagra are connected with the Cheema clan, and claim Chauhan Rajput ancestry. They are found in Lahore, Gujranwala and Sialkot districts.

Nagyal

The Nagyal claim Minhas Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhelum, Chakwal, Gujrat and Rawalpindi districts.

Naich

The Naich claim Rajput ancestry. They found in Bahawalpur, Sadiqabad, Kabirwala, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan, Muzaffargarh, Bhakkar and Khushab districts of Punjab. The Naich are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan.

Nain

The Nain are a Mulla Jat clan. They were found in Patiala, Bhatinda and Hissar. Like other Mulla Jats, they moved to Pakistan after partition. They are now found mainly in Multan, Sahiwal and Okara districts.

Narwa/Narma

Narwa/Narma are a Jat/Rajput Clan in Gujrat Kashmir Rawalpindi and Narowal. According to tradition they are descended from a Raja Karan whose other son found the Thathal Clan.

Naswana or Nissowana

The Naswana (also pronounced Nissowana) claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Chiniot, Jhang, Sargodha and Faisalabad districts.

Nathyal

Nathyals are descendents of Janjua Rajputs* (H.A. Rose 1919).

They are found in the potohar region of Pakistan in the districts of Jhelum, Chakwal, Rawalpindi and Gujarat. There are also found in the districts of Bhimber, Mirpur and Jammu.

Natt

The Natt claim Chandravanshi Rajputs ancestry. They are found in Gujranwala and Sialkot districts.

Naul

The Naul claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Kasur, Sahiwal, Okara, Sheikhupura, Nankana Sahib and Jhang districts.

Niara

The Niara claim to be Jat descendants of King Mirz Haider of Kashmir. Most Niaras will be found in high government positions, while a Niara has also been one of the presidents of Pakistan. They are mostly found in Sialkot, Lahore, Faisalabad, Islamabad, Multan, etc.

Nonari

The Nonari claim descent from the Meer/Barber Rajputs. They are found in Layyah, Bhakkar, Muzaffargarh, Multan, Sahiwal, Faisalabad and Rahim Yar Khan districts.

Noon

The Noon claim to be a clan of Bhatti Rajputs. Some consider themselves Jat, while others claim to be Rajput. The Noon of Bhakkar and Layyah generally claim to be Jat, while those of Sargodha and Multan claim to be Rajput.

Padda

The Padda claim descent from the Rajputs. They are found in Sialkot and Narowal districts.

Pannun

The Pannun claim Suryavanshi Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Lahore, Kasur, Gujranwala and Sialkot districts. Prior to partition, they were also found in Amritsar, Gurdaspur and Firozpur.

Pansota

The Pansota have settled in Faisalabad, Jhang and Toba Tek Singh districts. Most of them migrated from Indian city of Hoshiarpur.

Parhar

The Parhar are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found throughout southern Punjab, with a few villages in Sargodha District. They are Parihar Rajputs by origin.

Phogat

The Phogat were another Mulla Jat clan. Muslim Phogat were found in Sonepat and Rohtak. They are now found mainly in Okara, Vehari and Kasur districts.

Punyal

The Punyal are a Jat clan found mainly in Dadayal district of Mirpur Azad Kashmir. They are also found in Gujar Khan area.

Randhawa

The Randhawa claim Jadaun Rajput ancestry. The Randhawa are one of the larger Jat tribes, mainly warriors, Martial Race among Jat, found in Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala, Sheikhupura, Lahore and Kasur districts. Prior to partition, Muslim Randhawa were also present in Amritsar, Firuzpur, Gurdaspur [{(Dharam Kot Randhawa)}], Hoshiarpur, Jalandhar and Patiala districts. There are several villages of Randhawa in Mirpurkhas, Badin, Nawab Shah and Sangarh districts in Sindh.

Ranjha

The Ranjha claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin, Gujrat, Jhelum and Sargodha districts. The tribe is famous for producing Deedo Ranjha, the main character in the legend of Heer Ranjha.

Ranyal

The Ranyals are predominantly found in the Jhelum region, extending north to Mirpur. Like many clans from the Potohar area, some Ranyals/Arnyals claim to be of Rajput Janjua descent.

Ratial

Ratial are descended from the Katoch Rajputs from an ancestor named Ratna. Like many Jatt clans they have a Rajput and Jatt section.

Rupyal

The Rupyal is a large tribe in Pothohar and Kashmir divided between Jatts and Rajputs. They are also found in Rawalpindi, Kahuta, Gujra Khan and Azad kashmir.

Sagla

The Sagla claims Panwar Rajput ancestrry. They are found in Sahiwal District.

Sahi

In Pakistani Punjab the Sahi are mainly found in Sialkot district, especially in the Daska tehsil of Sialkot. Some of the Sahi Jats are located in Lahore, Gujranwala, Gujrat, Sahiwal and Jhelum.

Sahotra

The Sahotra are found both among the Punjabi-speaking Jats of central Punjab and the Saraiki-speaking clans. They are found in Faisalabad, Multan and Dera Ghazi Khan districts.

Samore

The Samore claim Chandravanshi Rajput ancestry. The Muslim Samore were found in jhang, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Ludhiana, Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Jalandhar and Firozpur districts. They are now found in Sialkot, Narowal, Lahore, Multan,Jhang and Faisalabad districts.They are warrior men,They live in tribes,They are also known as Maher,They kept horses.

Samtia

The Samtia claim Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat tribe found in Bhakkar, Layyah and Muzaffargarh districts.

Sandhal

The Sandal are small Saraiki-speaking Jat clan in Mailsi in Vehari District.

Sandhila

The Sandhila claim Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat tribe found in Layyah, Bhakkar, Multan, Lodhran, Dera Ghazi Khan and Khanewal districts.

Sandhu

The Sandhu are the largest Muslim Jat clan. They are found throughout central Punjab in many villages. They have played a significant role in the social and political spectrum of Pakistan. Many renowned Sandhu families lives in Lahore District (also known as Majha). They also have a considerable presence in Sheikhupura District, Sialkot District, Gujranwala District, Gujrat District and Faisalabad District (although the Pakistani Sandhu Jats are the descendants of Sandhus who migrated from Punjab and Haryana).

Sangha

Most of the Sangha Jats live in and around Moga, Jalandhar, Ferozepur, Kapurthala, Sialkot, Muridke, Gurdaspur, Hoshiarpur, Multan and Kharian.

Sarai

The Sarai claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found throughout central Punjab, mainly in Lahore, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Gujrat, Sargodha, Shaikhupura and Faisalabad districts.

Saroya

The Saroya are found in Gujranwala, Lahore and Faisalabad.

Sial

The Sial tribe are a branch of Jat originating predominantly from the Jhang District of northern Punjab, Pakistan. The Sials are predominantly Muslims; there are also Christian, Sikh, Hindu Sials.

Sidhu

The Sidhu are the largest Muslim Jat clan in the Punjab. According to the 1911 Census of India, one-third of the Sidhu were Muslim and rest were Sikh. They were found throughout central Punjab, stretching from Sargodha and Gujarat in the west to Karnal in the east. Lahore was and remains a stronghold of the tribe. In addition to Lahore, they are found in Kasur, Okara, Vehari, Sahiwal, Faisalabad, Jhang, Sargodha, Gujrat, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Mandi Bahauddin and Narowal district. They are also found in Sanghar District of Sindh. The Sidhu claim a common origin with the Bhatti Rajput.

Sikhana

The Sikhana are found in Khipro, Sanghar District, Sindh.

Sindhu

The Sindhu Jat Clan is the Ancient Indo-Aryan Jat Clan of North West India. The name of the River Indus or Dariyae Sindh was in the Ancient History of India "Sindhu". The Sindhu Jats is a Mix Jat Clan of Hindu, Muslim and Sikhs and living mostly in the north and North-West of India in many Indian States and Pakistan as well as in the Overseas Countries Australia, Canada, Germany, UK and U.S.A. too.

Sipra

The Sipra are a clan of Gill Jats. They are found in Jhang, Chiniot, Sargodha and Faisalabad districts.

Sohal

The Sohal claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They were found in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Lahore, Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Firuzpur and Jallandhar districts. Like other Muslim Jats from east Punjab, they migrated to Pakistan after partition. In addition to Gujranwala, Sialkot and Lahore, they are also found in Faisalabad and Sahiwal districts.

Soomra

The Soomra are a large Jat tribe of possible Arab ancestry. They are found throughout southern Punjab, with concentrations in Layyah and Rajanpur district. They are sometimes confused with the Samra of central Punjab; the two are in fact entirely distinct tribes. In Sindh, the Soomra or Soomro are the largest Sindhi tribe, found throughout the province.

Takhar

The Takhar claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sialkot, Narowal and Gujrat districts.

Talokar/Thalokar

The Talokar/Thalokar are a clan of Jat who claim to be the brothers of Sial and Tiwana (Tila.Sila and Taloka). That tribe accepted Islam on the hand of Baba Farid Shukar Gunj, who came from India and first settled near Bhera, village known as Kalara and Kurrar Talokar. Later they came west and settled permanently on the east side of the Indus River, known as Bakharra (Kacha) and Ding/Khola (Thal), now in Mianwali.

Tarar

Tarar is a Goth of Jats. Tarars are one of the most prominent, educated and well-established of all the Jat castes in Punjab, Pakistan.They are mostly spread out in present day in Hafizabad , Mandi Bahauddin, Sargodha and Gujranwala districts and are all Muslims. Hindu and Sikh Tarars also live in India, in the states of Haryana, Rajasthan and Uttar Pradesh.

Tatlah

The Tatlah claim Hajuah Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sialkot, Narowal and Gujarat districts.

Tatri

The Tatri claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin and Sargodha districts.

Thaheem

The Thaheem tribe is descended from an Arab tribe, the Banu Tameem. They migrated to present day Pakistan along with Muhammad Bin Qasim. A majority speak the Seraiki language. The Bafan community of Gujarat claim descent from the Thaheem tribe. Currently majority of thaheem belong to South Punjab (Pakistan) & Sindh Province. In Punjab, Their Major areas are Khanpur, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan, Sargodha, Jhang, Muzaffargarh, (Baghi Wala) Kamalia.

Thathal

Thathal/Thothal is a Jat/Rajput clan. The Thathals claim Suryavanshi Rajput ancestry from a Raja Karan. According to tradition they are descended from a Raja Karan, whose other son founded the Narwa/Narma tribe. They are found in Jhelum, Gujarat, Rawalpindi, Sialkot, Narowal, Azad Kashmir and Mirpur districts.

Tiwana

The Tiwana tribe, like many in Punjab, have both Rajput and Jat identity. The Khushab branch of the Tiwana claim to be Parmar Rajputs. Prior to partition, there were a fair number of Muslim Tiwanas in Patiala District. Most of these Tiwanas claim to be Jat. The Patiala Tiwanas migrated to Pakistan after partition. They are now found mainly in Sargodha district.

Toor

The Toor Jat claim Tomar Rajput ancestry. In fact, Toor is a shortened form of Tomar. Most of the Toor Jats were found in Amritsar and Jalandhar. They are now found mainly in Lahore, Gujranwala and Faisalbad.

Tulla

The Tulla claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Gujrat, Jhelum and Mandi Bahauddin districts.

Uppal

The Uppal claim Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Lahore, Gujranwala and Faisalabad districts.

Uttera

The Uttera claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found in Multan, Lodhran and Rahim Yar Khan districts.

Utra

The utra claim Jats ancestry. They are found in Mainwali, khanewal, Bahaker, Khushab, Lodhran,and D.G.khan districts.

Ves Jats

Ves Jats are said to be of Turkish origin.

Virk

In Punjab (Pakistan), a majority of Virks live in the Sheikhupura district and some are scattered in Sialkot District. There is a small village in Sialkot known as Virk, inhabited by Virk Jats. Virks still control the city of Sheikhupura (the ancient Virkgarh), both politically and economically. In India, Virks are mainly concentrated in the Karnal district of Haryana. Prominent Virk families are concentrated in villages around Tehsil Assandh, District Karnal, and a few are temporarily living in Patiala District.

Wahiniwal

The Wahiniwal claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sahiwal and Faisalabad districts.

Waiha

The Waiha claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found in Bahawalpur.

Wahla

The Wahla claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found in Sialkot and Narowal districts. The literal meaning of Wahla is said to be "one excellent warrior". They were said to be the ancient rulers per various ancient traditions, accounts and modern researchers. From the perspective of the Subcontinent, they date back to an ancient independent and powerful state that existed around the 1st century AD. Wahla was the name of the king of that state, from whom all the Wahlas in the world have descended.

Waraich

The Waraich are said to be of Chauhan Rajput ancestry. The original name of this tribe was 'Chang' and gave their name to the Jhang district but no longer occupy that area. They are a major tribe in the Gujarat district and are also found in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Lahore, Sargodha and Faisalabad districts and politically very active . Prior to partition, they were also found in Amritsar, Gurdaspur and Jalandhar districts. There are also many Sikh people from this tribe.

Waseer

One of the ancient Jat tribes, found both in India and Pakistan. The Waseers claim descent from the Parmar Rajputs. They accepted Islam before Hazrat Deewan Shah Chaawali Mashaaikh. They are found mainly in Gujranwala, Faisalabad, Okara, Vehari, Ghotki (Sindh) and Toba Tek Singh districts.

Zardan

The Zardan claim Jat ancestry. They are found in the Jhelum district.


@Jaggu @Butchcassidy u guys have most of these clans in east punjab? i was surprised to find some of the smaller ones even being quite widespread geographically when i thought they were concentrated in few villages or adjoining tehsils at most. maybe that dispersal happened in 47.


----------



## RazPaK

Hindu jatts were the ones my ancestors slayed during partition. Sikhs, we also slayed.


----------



## ShahidT

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> nomadic Dhaneta jats of kutch, between Sindh and gujarat. because of their archaic and isolated lifestyle, they would most closely resemble the original jats of sindh valley in culture and physique, before they spread north-eastwards in ancient times.



found other pics of dhaneta jats. i find all remote tribal people the most interesting, their isolation allows insight into many ancient traditions. they bear striking resemblance to another nomadic goat/cattle herding tribe of the kutch called rebadi. from their dress, lifestyle to customs, maybe they had a common distant origin before branching off. i'll post pics of them after this.


----------



## ShahidT

rebadi, also known as rabari or rewari, another semi nomadic group of kutch possibly related to jats spread between sindh, gujarat, rajistan and punjab.











































look at the anklets on the baby, i remember reading of excavations from IVC sites that found bangles and thick anklets very similar to these


----------



## ShahidT

last one is their clan elder, or head of tribe in the village


----------



## ShahidT

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> look at the anklets on the baby, i remember reading of excavations from IVC sites that found bangles and thick anklets very similar to these



this paper elaborates on the excavations of jewellery. it says the materials for various ornaments was limited and very similar in early phase, so heavy circular bangles would be worn both on arms or ankles. that's why they can be normal to very thick, just like armwear.






even the patterns on the anklet look peculiar, stylistically almost look like carvings at the sites










bronze foot and anklet artefact from mohenjo daro





even the style of necklaces and bead patterns interestingly resemble those recovered


----------



## Jaggu

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> @Jaggu @Butchcassidy u guys have most of these clans in east punjab? i was surprised to find some of the smaller ones even being quite widespread geographically when i thought they were concentrated in few villages or adjoining tehsils at most. maybe that dispersal happened in 47.



Yeah, you will find nearly all the clans in east Punjab are there in west Punjab as well since both Sikh and Muslim Jats lived in the same village with the same clans. 

Are the Jats of Sindh agriculturalists/farmers like the Punjabi and Haryanvi Jats?


----------



## Shahmir

Jaggu said:


> Yeah, you will find nearly all the clans in east Punjab are there in west Punjab as well since both Sikh and Muslim Jats lived in the same village with the same clans.
> 
> *Are the Jats of Sindh *agriculturalists/farmers like the Punjabi and Haryanvi Jats?



My sindhi speaking pashtun friend from Sibbi Balochistan told me that in sindh and Baluchistan pure jatts are animal herders and traders of cattle and camels etc. This reminds me of pakistani singer Reshma who said once in her interview that her ancestors used to be nomads trading cattle and camels between Rajasthan and Sindh/Balochistan perhaps she belonged to such jatt nomadic family that my sindhi speaking pashtun friend from Sibbi Balochistan was referring to. Also ancient arabic accounts don't show anywhere that original jatts of sindh were farmers instead they mentioned that jatts of sindh were pastoralist animal herders which is close to the account given by my friend from balochistan.


----------



## ShahidT

Jaggu said:


> Yeah, you will find nearly all the clans in east Punjab are there in west Punjab as well since both Sikh and Muslim Jats lived in the same village with the same clans.
> 
> Are the Jats of Sindh agriculturalists/farmers like the Punjabi and Haryanvi Jats?



some agriculturalists, primarily livestock herders. though modern generation like any biraderi has branched off into business and professional fields, and old ways are slowly being lost with urbanisation. jats in sindh are actually a complex 'group' with varied identities and origins, some are quite poor like those of kutch region highlighted in this thread. whereas jatts in punjab are primarily land owners, holding much more land than the percentage in population, im not sure the same is the case in sindh. neither lived there for a prolonged period nor read any statistics of the same. but from my understanding the zameendars of sindh tend to be wealthy sindhi-ised baloch tribes, and some influential Syed families run fiefdoms with whole villages under them. a sindhi member should be able to answer better @Emmie


----------



## ghoul

Shahmir kashmir said:


> My sindhi speaking pashtun friend from Sibbi Balochistan told me that in sindh and Baluchistan pure jatts are animal herders and traders of cattle and camels etc. This reminds me of pakistani singer Reshma who said once in her interview that her ancestors used to be nomads trading cattle and camels between Rajasthan and Sindh/Balochistan perhaps she belonged to such jatt nomadic family that my sindhi speaking pashtun friend from Sibbi Balochistan was referring to. Also ancient arabic accounts don't show anywhere that original jatts of sindh were farmers instead they mentioned that jatts of sindh were pastoralist animal herders which is close to the account given by my friend from balochistan.








Jatts in Pakistan seem to claim their ethnic group to be the one that's dominant in their area, but not always. Like in Rawalpindi, almost all Jatt tribes claim a rajput origin and use the title of raja, even if they're not recognized as such. Like even famous jatt tribes such as Kahut use Raja in rawalpindi, but are jatts in Chakwal and Gujrat. The reason I think why they deny their jatt origin there is probably due to the fact that the designation jatt is given to all the people, who are not an awan, syed, rajput or a Gakhar in Potohar. I cite Denzil Ibettson's "Punjab castes" and my own personal interactions in making this statement. The common folk of Potohar collectively call all maliars, mochis, lohars and tarkhans as jatt. Perhaps in Sindh, the common folk thought of jatt to be any camel herder, hence the more prominent landlord families stopped denying to jatts so as to not get associated with "lowly" camel herders.

As for the jatts of Kutch, they are purely a caucasoid looking race. Like most of their neighbours are around 45-40% South Indian and partially australoid, yet they look totally different. It shows that they didn't mix with their neighbours like bhils etc. Has anyone got photos of Rajasthani/Bharatpur jatts? They are 20-22% north European and only 22% south Indian on average. It would be interesting to take a look at them.

PS: The Kahut in Rawalpindi claim to be rajputs, the ones in Chakwal claim to be Qureshi(lol) but are counted in "chaudrial" castes like Minhas and Kassar, and the ones in Gujrat claim to be Jatts.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Men in Green said:


> pujabis...


ma punjabi ni lakin sindhis k bar aks punjabi pir bhi sahi hain.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> Major Jat clans
> 
> Below are brief descriptions of the main Jat clans in Punjab:[19]
> 
> Aheer
> 
> The Aheer have two theories of their origin. Some claim descent from Qutub Shah, who is also the ancestor of the Awan tribe, while other connect themselves with the Yaduvanshi Ahirs tribe of North India. They are found in Khushab, Chiniot, Sargodha, Mianwali, Jhang, Bhakkar and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Ahlawat
> 
> The Ahlawat were part of a group of Muslim Jat clans, known as the Mulla, who were found in Haryana. Like other Jat and Rajput clans of Haryana, they emigrated to Pakistan after partition. They are now found mainly in Okara district.
> 
> Arar
> 
> The Arar claim descent from a Mughal nobleman. They are found in Dipalpur.
> 
> Assoun
> 
> Like many other Jat clans, the Assoun claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are found mainly in Gujranwala District.
> 
> Athru
> 
> One of the many small Jat clan settled in Jhelum District.
> 
> Atwal
> 
> The Muslim Atwal were found mainly in Jalandhar, Amritsar and Kapurthala districts of East Punjab. Like other Jat clans, they emigrated to Pakistan after the partition. They are now found mainly in Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Toba Tek Singh Districts.
> 
> Aulakh
> 
> One of the largest Jat clans found in the Punjab. Muslim Aulakh were found mainly in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Lahore, Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Jalandhar and Ludhiana district. The Aulakh also are an important Saraiki-speaking Jat clan in Layyah District. like other Muslim Jats of East Punjab, they moved to Pakistan after partition in 1947.
> 
> Bachhal
> 
> The Bacchal claim descent from Taoni Rajputs. Muslim Bacchal were found in Ambala District prior to partition. They are now found mainly in Gujranwala and Sargodha diastricts.
> 
> Badhan
> 
> The Badhan claim descent from the Dogras of Jammu. They are found in Jhelum, Gujarat and Sialkot districts. There were also a few Badhan villages in Gurdaspur prior to partition.
> 
> Baghar
> 
> The Baghiar are found in Sargodha District, mainly in Shahpur Tehsil.
> 
> Baidwan
> 
> The Baidwan are said to be of Sikh origin. Baidwan were found in Ambala and other districts of Haryana. They are now found scattered in Okara, Kumbra, Mataur, Mauli, Sohana, Sahiwal, Vehari and Multan and Mohali district.
> 
> Bains
> 
> The Bains claim descent from the Janjua Rajputs, and are one of the larger Jat clans. Prior to partition, the Muslim branch of this clan extended from Rawalpindi in the west to Hoshiarpur in the east. Many Bains Jat are also settled in the canal colony districts of Faisalabad and Sahiwal. After partition, Muslim members of this tribe moved to Pakistan. The Bains are the largest Jat clan in Rawalpindi District.
> 
> Bajwa
> 
> Bajwas are found in all tehsils except Daska. In the Sialkot tehsil they inhabit the Bhagowal zail only. In the Zafarwal tehsil they are grouped around Chawinda, in the Raya tehsil around Narowal, while in Pasrur they are found mainly in the northwest with headquarters at Kalaswala.
> 
> Bal
> 
> One of the largest Jat tribe, found throughout the central districts of Lahore, Kasur, Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala and Okara. Prior to partition, Muslim Bal were also found in Amritsar, Jalandhar, Kapurthala and Ludhiana. Many have also settled in the canal colony districts of Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Sargodha.
> 
> Bandechha
> 
> The Bandechha or Badecha claim Suryavanshi ancestry. They were found in Sialkot, as well as Gurdaspur, Hoshiarpur and Jalandhar district. They are now found mainly in Faisalabad and Sahiwal.
> 
> Bangial
> 
> The Bangial claim Parmar Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Jhelum, Rawalpindi, Gujarat and Gujranwala district. Many Rawalpindi Bangial claim to be Rajputs.
> 
> Baryar
> 
> A small Jat clan found mainly in Mandi Bahauddin and Sargodha districts.
> 
> Basra
> 
> The Basra claim to be of Saroya Rajput ancestry. Found mainly in villages around Pasrur in Sialkot District, and in neighbouring Gujranwala District. Some also settled in the canal colony districts of Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Sargodha in the 19th century.
> 
> Batth
> 
> The Batth are found in villages of the Lahore District.
> 
> Bhachar
> 
> The Bhachar are found mainly in Wan Bhachran in Mianwali District. They claim descent from the Khokhar Rajputs.
> 
> Bhadiar
> 
> The Bhadiar claim SuryavanshiRajput ancestry. Found mainly in Sialkot and Gujarat districts.
> 
> Bhagwal
> 
> The Bhagwal claim Mughal ancestry. Found mainly in Gujarat and Jhelum districts.
> 
> Bhalli
> 
> A Jat clan found mainly in Sialkot District.
> 
> Bhangu
> 
> The Bhangu or Bhangoo or Bhango are prominent Jat clan and original inhabitants of the Punjab. Muslim Bhangu are found in different areas of the pakistani province of Punjab (Districts of Lahore, Sheikhupura, Jhang, Kasur, Sahiwal), Sindh (Khairpur District), Sarhad, and Kashmir with large number of villages and land holdings.
> 
> Bhati
> 
> Bhattis are a Jatt and Rajput tribe. In the Punjab the Bhattis are a widespread tribe from whom have descended many Jatt clans like the sidhu.
> 
> Bhidwal
> 
> The Bhidwal are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan found in Bhakkar District.
> 
> Bhinder
> 
> The Bhinder are found mainly in Gujranwala and Sialkot districts. Bhinders from Ludhiana and Jalandhar are settled in Faisalabad.
> 
> Bhukar
> 
> A Jat clan found in Jhelum and Multan districts. They are one of the major Jat clans of the Pothohar region.
> 
> Bhullar
> 
> The Bhullar, together with the Heer/Hayer and Maan, are considered the oldest Jat clan. They were found as far east as Patiala, and far west as Sargodha.
> 
> Bhutta
> 
> The Bhutta are found throughout southern Punjab; they are one of the largest Saraiki-speaking Jat clans. They claim descent from Suryavanshi Rajputs. The Pirzada family of Bahawalpur belong to this clan.
> 
> Bohar
> 
> The Bohar claim descent from the Parmar Rajputs. They are the main Jat clan of the Cholistan desert, and are found in Bahawalpur, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan and Dera Ghazi Khan districts.
> 
> Boparai
> 
> The Muslim branch of Boparai Jats are living in Pakistani Punjab and Indian Punjab. In Pakistani Punjab the Boparai Jats are located in Faisalabad district and Toba Tek Singh district. There are some Boparai Jat families who have moved to Lahore in the last few years and in the Sheikhupura district.
> 
> Buttar
> 
> One of the larger Jat clans, found throughout the central districts. Prior to partition, a good many were found in Amritsar, Jalandhar and Ludhiana.
> 
> Chadhar
> 
> One of larger Jat clans, found mainly in Jhang, Faisalabad, Sargodha, Sahiwal, and Toba Tek Singh. The Chadhar claim descent from the Agnivanshi Rajputs. A few Chadhar Jats were also found in Firuzpur district. They are descended from Raja Tur Tanwar. Their chief tribes are the Rajokes, Kamokes, Jappas, Loons, Pajikes, Deokes, Ballankes, Sajokes.[20]
> 
> Chahal
> 
> One of the larger Jat clans, found throughout central Punjab. The Chahal are also found in Jhelum and Gujrat Districts. They were also one of the larger Muslim Jat clan in East Punjab.
> 
> Chatha
> 
> The Chatha are found in Sialkot, Gujranwala, and Sargodha district. They are the largest Jat clan in Rawalpindi District. A few Muslim Chatha were also found in Patiala.
> 
> Chattar
> 
> The Chattar are found in Narowal District. They claim descent from the Dogras.
> 
> Chohan
> 
> Chohan/Chauhan is a unique Jat and Rajput clan that originated from the ancient Chauhan Rajputs of North India. Chauhan Jats are descendents of ancient Chauhan Rajputs whose ancestors chose farming and family over the sword. Most Chohan Jats follow the Sikh Faith
> 
> Cheema
> 
> One of the major Jat clans in the Punjab Pakistan are the Cheemas. They are known for producing National and Punjab government cabinet members and have had a number of influential leaders. The tribe is mainly concentrated in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Wazirabad districts and also in Bahawalpur and Tehsil Yazman.
> 
> Chhachhar
> 
> The Chhachhar claim descent from a Mughal nobleman. They are found in Kasur, Okara, Dera Ghazi Khan, Bahawalpur, Multan, Sahiwal and Muzaffargarh district.
> 
> Chhajra
> 
> The Chhajra claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found mainly in Muzaffargah, Layyah, Multan, Rahim Yar Khan and Rajanpur districts.
> 
> Chhina
> 
> The Chhina are completely distinct from the Cheema, although the two clans are often confused. They claim descent from the Johiya Rajputs. The Chhina are found throughout Punjab. Historically, the Chhina were also found in Amritsar, Gurdaspur and Jalandhar districts of East Punjab. In west Punjab they were found in Lahore, Sargodha, Gujranwala, Gujarat, Jhelum, Rawalpindi and Mianwali. The Chhina are one of the larger tribes of the Gujar Khan Tehsil of Rawalpindi. In Bhakkar, they occupy the northern third of the district. In Multan, they were one of the larger of the Saraiki-speaking tribes.
> 
> Dab
> 
> The Dab are a small Jat clan found mainly in Shorkot Tehsil.
> 
> Daha
> 
> The tribe claims descent from Daha, who was said to be a Muslim holyman, who married the daughter of Parihar Rajput. They does claim kinship with the Bohar and Parhar Jats, who are also of Parihar Rajput ancestry.
> 
> Dahba
> 
> The Dahba claim descent from the Janjua Rajputs. They are found mainly in Gujrat District.
> 
> Daher
> 
> The Daher claim Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan and are found in Jhang, Chiniot, Sargodha, Muzaffargarh, Bahawalpur and Multan districts.
> 
> Dandiwal
> 
> The Dandiwal are a clan that claims Chauhan Rajput ancestry. The Muslim branch was found in Hissar District, and they were one of the larger Mulla Jat clans. They are now found mainly in Okara, Vehari and Sahiwal districts.
> 
> Dawana
> 
> The Dawana are a major clan of the Rajput tribe. They are originally from Ludhiana and migrated to Punjab in 1012. After a number of wars they shifted to Jhang and surrounding areas.
> 
> Deo
> 
> The Deo claim Suryavanshi Rajput ancestry. They are found throughout central Punjab, and prior to partition, were also found in Amritsar and Jalandhar districts. They are closely connected to the Sohal and Deol clan.
> 
> Dhaliwal
> 
> The Dhaliwal or Dhariwal are a major Jat clan in Mandi Bahauddin district. They are also found in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Lahore and Narowal. Prior to partition, a good many were also found in Hoshiarpur, Gurdaspur and Amritsar.
> 
> Dhamial
> 
> The Dhamial claim descent from the Janjua Rajputs. They are found mainly in Jhelum District and the Gujar Khan Tehsil of Rawalpindi District.
> 
> Dhandla
> 
> The Dhandla claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Layyah District.
> 
> Dhandu
> 
> The Dhandu claim descent from the Panwar Rajputs. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat tribe, found mainly in Bahawalpur District.
> 
> Dharni
> 
> Dharni's came into the Punjab region from the present central Asia.
> 
> Dhillon
> 
> Another famous central Punjab tribe, found in Lahore, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Shaikhupura, Sargodha and Gujrat districts. Prior to partition, found through East Punjab as well.
> 
> Dhindsa
> 
> The Dhindsa claim descent from the Saroha Rajputs. They are found mainly in Gujarat, Sialkot and Faisalabad districts. Prior to partition, they were also found mainly in Gurdaspur, Jalandhar, Ludhiana and Patiala districts.
> 
> Dhoat
> 
> The Dhoat are found mainly in Gujranwala District. They claim close connection with the Sekhon Jats.
> 
> Dhudhi
> 
> A tribe of Bar nomads claiming Parmar Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sargodha, Sialkot, Jhang, Vehari, Sahiwal, Faisalabad and Okara districts.
> 
> Dosanjh
> 
> The Muslim branch of the Dosanj were found mainly in Kapurthala and Jalandhar districts. They are now found mainly in Faisalabad district.
> 
> Dudhra
> 
> A Jat clan found in Gugrat and Sailkot districts.
> 
> Duggal
> 
> A small Jat clan found in Mandi Bahauddin and Sargodha districts. They should not be confused with the Khatri Duggal clan, which is entirely distinct.
> 
> Gahi
> 
> Gahi is a Saraiki speaking small tribe mainly found in [Khushab] District descents from central Asia
> 
> Ganjial
> 
> Ganjial are a Rajput/Jat tribe found in Gujrat, Khushab, and Jhelum districts of Punjab, Pakistan and a few are also found in Azad Kashmir. According to the tribes tradition, they are a sub clan of the Khokhar Rajputs.
> 
> Ghallu
> 
> A Saraiki-speaking Jat clan found mainly in Multan, Rahim Yar Khan and Muzaffargarh districts. They trace their descent from a Rajput prince.
> 
> Ghuman
> 
> The Ghumman are a tribe of Janjua Rajputs ancestry. They are descendants of Raja Ghumman Khan Janjua. They are found primarily in Sialkot and Gujranwala districts. Prior to partition, Muslim Ghuman were also found in Gurdaspur and Amritsar. They use the title of Raja, Rana, Rai or Chaudhary.
> 
> Gill
> 
> One of the larger Jat clans. Historically, the Gills were found as far west as Sargodha and far east as Patiala. Many also settled in the canal colonies of Faisalabad and Sahiwal. They remain the third largest Muslim Jat tribe, after the Sandhus and Sidhus.
> 
> Godara
> 
> The Godara were another Mulla Jat clan found mainly in Hissar and Sirsa. Like other Mulla Jat clans, they emigrated to Pakistan after partition.
> 
> Gondal
> 
> The Gondal are found mainly in Mandi Bahauddin, Gujarat, Jhelum, Chakwal and Sargodha districts. They claim descent from the Chauhan Rajputs. The Gondal of Rawalpindi claim to be Rajputs. Makhdoom due to family of Hazrat Makhdoom Burhanuddin (RA) are also descent from the Gondal. The Gondal are one of larger Jat clans of Northwest Punjab.
> 
> Goraya
> 
> The Muslim branch of the Goraya were found mainly in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Lahore, Amritsar, Jalandhar and Hoshiarpur districts. They settled in the 19th century in the canal colonies districts of Sargodha, Sahiwal and Faisalabad and also settled in the 18th century in Mirpurkhas (Deh 160 Digri)Sindh.
> 
> Grewal
> 
> The Grewal Jat claim Chandel Rajput ancestry. The Muslim branch of the Grewal were concentrated in Ludhiana District. They are now scattered in Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Sargodha districts.
> 
> Gujjral
> 
> The Gujral Jat claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are found in Gujrat and Jhelum districts. The Jat Gujjral have no connection with the Khatri Gujral, although both communities originate in the Jhelum region.
> 
> Hal
> 
> The Hal clan are found in Jhelum District.
> 
> Hamooka
> 
> A Jat clan claiming Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Sargodha, Khushab and Chakwal districts.
> 
> Hanjra
> 
> The Hanjra were found mainly in Gujranwala, Lahore and Amritsar districts. They are also the largest Jat clan in Muzaffargarh District.
> 
> Hans
> 
> The Hans clan claims descent from a Qureshi Arab who settled in Pakka Sidhar in Sahiwal District. His descendants intermarried with the Jat tribes of the neighbourhood, and as such became Jat. Found in Sahiwal, Khanewal, Layyah and Bhakkar districts.
> 
> Haral
> Heer or Hayer
> 
> The Hayer generally pronounced as Heer (and spelled Hayre), are one of three original or Asl clans of the Jat, the other two being Bhullar and Maan. They are among the Punjabi-speaking Jat clans of central Punjab, and also among the Saraiki-speaking tribes.
> 
> Heer
> 
> Heer,Hir, Heir, Her, Hayer, Haer is gotra of Jats found in Punjab (India), Haryana and Pakistan. They originated from Heer Syala place.The Jat Gotra 'Heer' and 'Her' are the same. 'Her' is originated from 'Heers'.
> 
> Hundal
> 
> The Hundal claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They were found mainly in Amritsar and Gurdaspur districts. Hundal villages in Gurdaspur were in Shakargarh Tehsil, which is now in the Narowal District. The Amritsar Hundals are now founded mainly in Faisalabad District.
> 
> Hunjan
> 
> The Hunjan Jats claim Georgian origin.
> 
> Jai
> 
> A Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found mainly in Multan and Khanewal districts.
> 
> Jajja
> 
> They are descendants of King Jajja of Kashmir 748-751 A.D.[21] They are prominent in the Jutt family. There are twelve villages of the Jajja family in District Sialkot. Most of them are on the western side of Qila Suba Singh, now called Qila Kalarwala-Pasrur Road, and to the eastern side of BRB Canal. They are Jats. No other Jat clan or other landlord family is found in any of these villages except the Jajjas. Landowners are only Jajjas. Villages are Khan Jajja, Mohrikey Jajja, Ooncha Jajja, Ghanokey Jajja, Hussa Jajja, Lodhikey Jajja, Jeowali Jajja and some villages in Bahawalpur tehsil Yazman Chak 62DB, 68DB, 63DB, 89DB, etc.
> 
> Janjua Jat
> 
> Janjua Jat are mainly found in Gujarat, Faislabad, Mianwali in Pakistan and in Haryana of India
> 
> Jakhar
> 
> Some Jakhar claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs, others from the Chauhan Rajputs. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found in Layyah, Muzaffargarh, Bhakkar, Multan and Khanewal districts.
> 
> Jandral
> 
> The Jandral claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhelum and Chakwal districts.
> 
> Jandran
> 
> The Jandran claim that they are converted to Islam from Sikhism. Some claim to be Jat and some claim to be Mughal. The tribe is found mainly in Jhang, Khanewal, Vehari, Lahore, Lodhran and Faisalabad districts of Punjab. The main villages of the tribe are Jandran in Sargodha District, and Jandran Khurd and Jandran Kallan in Okara District.
> 
> Jathol
> 
> Jathol is a gotra found in the Punjab region of India and Pakistan.
> 
> Jhammat
> 
> The Jhammat claim descent from the Parmar Rajputs. They are found in Sargodha, Jhelum, Khushab, Bhakkar and Layyah districts.
> 
> Jhawari
> 
> The Jhawari claim descent from the Khokhar Rajputs. They are found in Sargodha, Mandi Bahauddin and Khushab districts.
> 
> Jhujh
> 
> The Jhujh claim descent from the Chauhan Rajputs. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin, Okara, Sahiwal and Sargodha districts. Mong (Mandi Bahaudin), Pipli Bakka Jhujh (Sargodha), Jhujh Khurd and Jhujh Kalan (Okara) are the main villages of this clan. They are classified as an agricultural Mohammadan Jat clan, and found in Montgomery (Sahiwal)and Shahpur districts.
> 
> Johal
> 
> The Muslim Johal were found mainly in Amritsar, Ludhiana and Jalandhar. Some had also settled in Faisalabad in the 19th century. They are now found in Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Toba Tak Singh districts.
> 
> Juta
> 
> The Jat are a small clan, found mainly in Shorkot Tehsil, and neighbouring Toba Tek Singh District.
> 
> Khokhar
> 
> The Khokhar are found mainly in District Multan, Khushab and Mianwali. Some Khokhar Used Malik and Chaudhary as surname
> 
> Kadher
> 
> The Kadher are found mainly in District Mandi Bahauddin and in Nanakana Sahib. In Mandi Bahauddin there is a union council by the name of Kadher (UC:22 Kadhar). In district Nankana Sahib there is only one village where the Kadher live (Burj Bibi). The word Kadher is also sometimes written as Kadhar.
> 
> Kahlon
> 
> The Kahlon are found mainly in Sialkot, Sangla Hill, Gurdaspur and Amritsar Districts. They belong to Muslim, Sikh and Hindu Jat clan and are now scattered throughout central Punjab. Some famous Kahlon personalities include a great poet and intellectual of sub-continent Faiz Ahmed Faiz, popular singer Abrar-ul-Haq, a well-known politician in Pakistan Late Mumtaz Ahmed Kahloon and Squadron Leader (r) Late Imtiaz Ahmed Kahloon.
> 
> Kalro
> 
> Kalro, Originally a Jutt tribe of Pakistan, The Kalroo were part of a group of Muslim Jat clans, who were found mostly in South Punjab & Sindh Provence of Pakistan.
> 
> Exact origins are not known but as per the facts from South Punjab the origin of this family was the old city of Dera Ghazi Khan & Sindh Province. The old city of Dera Ghazi Khan was situated at the distance of 10 miles (16 km) towards east of the present city. In 1908, the old city was destroyed due to flash floods from heavy rains overflowing the River Indus. Due to that some members of this family migrated to Multan, MuzaffarGarh, Dera Ismail Khan & some members of this family migrated to the newly established city Dera Ghazi khan in 1910. They were basically 'Darwaish Sifat' Religious People. Most of the members of Kalroo family were landlords. Members of this tribe are mostly settled in province of south Punjab & Sindh. The language of Kalroo people is known as Saraiki & as per some people Sindhi as well
> 
> Kallu or Kallah
> 
> The Kallu / Kallah are found mainly in Sargodha and Khushab district. A few were also found in Amritsar and Jalandhar prior to partition.
> 
> Kalhora
> 
> Kalhora or Sarai, originally a Jat tribe, also known as Doddi Lati, which gave a dynasty to Sind and is still represented in Dera Ghazi Khan. Its ancestors were darweshes who followed the tenets of the Sayyid Muhammad, the Junpuri, a noted teacher, and one of them, Harmus, espoused a daughter of the Abara Jats of Sind, receiving a grant of land as her dower. His son or grandson. Shaikh Nasir, and his son Shaikh Din Muhammad established their temporal and spiritual authority over the Abara territory in Upper Sind. His brother Yar Muhammad threw off all allegiance to the Mughals, seized the Siwistan sarkar of Thatha, the Siwi mahali of Bakhar in the Multan Province, and Dihar, and wrested the title of Khudayar from the Mughal authorities. His descendant Nur Muhammad drove the Daudpotras out of the zamindari of Lakkhi, in the Bakhar mahal. In 1736-37 the Lati Khan, Khudayar received the province of Thatha, together with the southern part of the Bakhar sarkar, but two or three years later he was stripped of two-thirds of his territory by Nadir Shah. After Nadir Shahs death however the Khudayar assumed authority over all Sind, under the nominal suzerainty of the Durranis, but their rule was short-lived. Nur Muhammad Kalhora was succeeded on his death in 1762 by his son Muhammad Murad, but he only ruled for five years and was deposed by the Talpur Baloch, who set up his brother Mian Ghulam Shah (1757-58). An attempt by his brother Attar Khan to regain Sind, under the authority of a Durrani grant, failed, Ghulam Shah died in 1771, while superintending the erection of the fortress of Haidarabad in Sindh, after a stormy reign of 15 years. He had in 1758 allowed the East India Company to establish a factory in Sindh, but Sarfarz Khan, his son and successor, cancelled the permit in 1775. A year previously he had caused Bahram Khan, head of the Talpurs, and one of his sons to be assassinated, and this led his dethronement, in or about 1786.[22]
> 
> Kalyal
> 
> The Kalyal claim descent from the Chandravanshi Rajputs. They are found mainly in Jhelum, Chakwal and Rawalpindi districts, and are the second largest Jat clan in the region, after the Gondal. Like other Jat clans of the Pothohar region, many claim to be Rajput.
> 
> Kalyar
> 
> The Kalyar claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are the principal tribe of the Kirana Bar. They are found in Sargodha, Jhang, Multan, Muzaffargarh and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Kamoka or Kamoke
> 
> This is one of the sub-cast of Chadhar Jat/Rajputs.
> 
> Kang
> 
> The Kang are one of the larger Jat clans. They claim descent from Jogah, who was also an ancestor of the Sohal and Natt Jats. They are found in Lahore, Shaikhupura, Sialkot, Gujrat, Sargodha, Narowal, Faisalabad and Sahiwal districts. Prior to partition, many Muslim Kang were also found in Amritsar, Firozpur, Jalandhar and Ludhiana districts.
> 
> Kanyal
> 
> The Kanyal are another Jat clan from the Pothohar region. They claim descent from the Minhas Rajputs. They are found mainly in Jhelum, Gujrat and Rawalpindi districts.
> 
> Kathia
> 
> Originating from Parmara Rajputs, the Kathia are a unique Jat tribe. They are
> 
> found in Pakistan's districts of Jhelum, Sahiwal, and Mandi Bahauddin. They have been present in these regions of Punjab since the time of Alexander the Great. They represent a small portion of the total Jat population.
> 
> Khaira
> 
> The Khaira claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found throughout central Punjab, and prior to partition, were also found in Amritsar, Jalandhar and Ludhiana districts. They are now found in Faisalabad, Sargodha, Khanewal, Lahore, Sialkot, Kasur and Gujranwala districts.
> 
> Kharal
> 
> Kharal have descended from Agnivanshi Panwar Rajput They live mainly in Sandal Bar in the Punjab, Pakistan. The hero of the romantic poem Mirza Sahiban, Mirza, was a Kharal and is known as Mirza Jat throughout the Punjab region.
> 
> Khar
> 
> The Khar claim descent from the Kharal Rajputs. They are found in Muzaffargarh, Layyah and Bhakkar districts.
> 
> Khatarmal
> 
> The Khatarmal claim descent from the famous Gakhar tribe. Their ancestor married into the Jat community, and they now considered Jat. They can be found in Jhelum and Gujarat districts.
> 
> Khatri
> 
> The Khatri are a Mulla Jat clan, who were found in Sonepat and Rohtak. They are now found in Okara and Sahiwal districts. The Khatri Jat have no connection with the famous Khatri tribe of Punjab.
> 
> Khingar
> 
> The Khinger claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found in Attock, Rawalpindi and Jhelum districts. Like other clans of the Pothohar region, they have a dual identity, some claiming to be Jat, and some to be Rajput.
> 
> Khoti
> 
> The Khoti claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhelum and Chakwal districts.
> 
> Kianth
> 
> The Kianth are a small Jat clan who claim Rajput ancestry from Rajasthan. They are found in Faisalabad District, Rahim Yar Khan District and Kashmir. The Kianth Jat have no connection with the Kainth caste of India.
> 
> Kainth
> 
> The kainth Jats are people who belong to Sikhs as well as hindu. In punjab this name is used in some other classes as well who used to work under real kainth people. In Harayana, most of them are in kaithal.
> 
> Kohja
> 
> The Kohja claim descent from a Turkish nobleman. They were found in Jalandhar District until partition. They are now found in Jhang District, Nankana Sahab and Faisalabad. They are found in Mehais South (village of Nankana Sahab)old in (Sheikhupura district).
> 
> Korotaneh
> 
> The Korotaneh are clans of jutt ancestry from indoaryan origin .They are living in Sialkot district of Pakistan .They are also found in the area of Indian Punjab.
> 
> Lak
> 
> The Lak claim ancestry from the Parmar Rajputs. They are found in Sargodha, Khushab, Mandi Bahuaddin and Jhang districts.
> 
> Lakhan
> 
> The Lakhan are jatt clan descendant of Maharaja Ranjit Singh . They are mostly found in Gurdaspur, Batala districts of Indian Punjab and also in Faisalabad and Gujrat districts of Pakistan
> 
> Lalli
> 
> According to the ancient records, one Lalli used to be the governor of the Afghanistan area in the 7th century.
> 
> Langrial
> 
> The Langrial have a number of traditions. Some claim Rajput ancestry, others claim to be Qureshi Arabs. They are one of the most widespread of the Jat clans, found in Gujrat, Jhelum, Rawalpindi, Multan, Faisalabad, Vehari, Khanewal and Lodhran districts.
> 
> Lehal (also spelled Lehel, Lail, Lehl, Lel or Lahil)
> 
> The Lehal Jats are Sikhs in east Punjab, India and Muslims in the west Punjab, Pakistan. They are found in the Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Ferozpur and Patiala districts of east Punjab. They are also found in Karnal district of Haryana. Some feel that they are related to the Magyar chieftain Lehel, a leader of the Hungarian army who died in 955 in the Battle of Augsburg.
> 
> Ladhar
> 
> The Ladhar claim are original jat . They are found in Sialkot,Faisalabad and Narowal districts.
> 
> Lodhra
> 
> Lodhra is an old Jat clan that lives mostly in south and north Punjab. They live in Lodhran District, Multan District, Gujranwala District and Bahawalpur District.
> 
> Lodike
> 
> The Lodike are a clan of the Kharal Rajputs. They are found in Gujranwala District, where they occupy 82 villages.
> 
> Lohanch
> 
> The Lohanch are a small Jat clan, found only in Muzaffargarh District.
> 
> Lurka
> 
> The Lurka are a small Jat clan found in the Sandal Bar region. They are now confined to Faisalabad District.
> 
> Makhdoom
> 
> The Makhdoom descendant of the Gondal clan, found mainly in Mandi Bahauddin, Gujarat, Jhelum, Chakwal, Hafizabad, Lahore, Gujranwala, Rawalpindi, Malakwal and Sargodha districts. They claim descent from the Chauhan Rajputs.
> 
> Maan
> 
> The Maan are one of the original Jat clans, together with the Bhullar and Heer/Hayer being known as the Asl or original Jats. They are found throughout central Punjab. Prior to partition, they were also found in Amritsar, Jalandhar, Hoshiarpur, Ludhiana, Firuzpur and Patiala districts. They are now found in Faisalabad, Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala, Lahore, Kasur, Okara, Sahiwal and Sargodha districts. The Maan were also found among the Mulla Jat of Karnal District.
> 
> Mahil
> 
> The Mahil claim Chandravanshi Rajput ancestry. Muslim Mahil were found in Gurdaspur, Jalandhar, Firuzpur, Hoshiarpur and Patiala. They are now found in Okara, Khanewal, Sahiwal and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Mahoon
> 
> The Mahoon are descended from Nosherwan Aadil , who was a king and very famous in his justice. They are Sikh from origin but later converted to Islam. They are found in Faisalabad, Nawab Shah, Khoshab, Okara, Sindh districts. Some of them write Malik with there names and some write Sardar. In Faisalabad they are mostly living in Tandlianwala which is subdivision of Faisabad, in village Bhucho Anna (364 gb), Mahoon wala chak (600 gb), Junda Wali and in jeevan ka thatha.
> 
> Mahra
> 
> The Mahra claim descent from a Mughal nobleman. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan found mainly in Dera Ghazi Khan, Multan, Muzaffargarh and Layyah districts.
> 
> Maitla
> 
> The Maitla claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhang, Sargodha, Multan, Bahawalpur, Muzafarghar, Gujranwala, Sialkot, Okara and Sahiwal districts.
> 
> Majoka
> 
> This clan is found at the banks of river Jehlum in the Sargodha District. The ancestry of Majoka clan is not fully clear yet. Majokas claim ancestry from Muslim invaders of India in the seventh century. However, other opinions include a Rajput or Chadhar descent.
> 
> Makwal
> 
> The Makwal claim Qureshi Arab ancestry. They are found mainly in Dera Ghazi Khan and Muzaffargarh districts.
> 
> Mallana
> 
> The Mallana are a Jat tribe found throughout Punjab. They claim descent from a Mughal nobleman.
> 
> Malhi
> 
> The Malhi claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found mainly in Sialkot District.
> 
> Malik
> 
> The Malik are a Mulla Jat clan, and are also known as the Ghatwala. They were found in Sonepat and Rohtak in Haryana. Now they are found mainly in Okara, Sahiwal and Vehari districts.
> 
> Mamyal
> 
> The Mamyal claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found only in Rawalpindi District, principally in the village of Mamyal in Kahuta Tehsil.
> 
> Manda
> 
> The Manda are found mainly in Sialkot District.
> 
> Mangat
> 
> The Mangat claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin and Gujrat districts. Muslim Mangat were also found in Ambala and Ludhiana districts. They too have settled in Mandi Bahauddin.
> 
> Manj
> 
> The Manj claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin and Gujrat districts. Muslim Manj were also found in Ambala and Ludhiana districts. They too have settled in Punjab,Pakistan.
> 
> Marath
> 
> The Marath claim purely Jat ancestry. They are found in Sargodha, Jhang, Toba tek Sing,Chiiot,Chakwal,Vehari and Gujranwala districts.
> 
> Minhas
> 
> Mainly found in Middle/North Punjab.The Minhas claim descent from the Suryavanshi
> 
> Marhal
> 
> The Marhal are a Jat clan to whom the family of the Nawabs of Karnal belonged. They were found in Samana and Karnal in Haryana. Many have now settled in Hyderabad in Sindh, while others are found in Multan.
> 
> Marral
> 
> The Marral claim Chauhan Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, and are found in Jhang, Bahawalpur, Multan and Sahiwal districts.
> 
> Marrar
> 
> Marrar is a Jat tribe of Pakistan, India. According to the book Glossary of tribes Castes of Punjab and NW Province Marrars were Sombansi Rajputs. The Marrars in Gujrat say they came into the Punjab from Samana, India in the service of Moghul King Akbar who settled them in the Gujrat district of Punjab.
> 
> Matharu
> 
> The Matharu claim Jadaun Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala, Hoshiarpur, Jalandhar and Patiala districts.
> 
> Mathyal
> 
> The Mathyal (sometimes pronounced Matial or Matyal) are Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Rawalpindi and Jhelum districts.
> 
> Mekan
> 
> The Mekan claim Parmar Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sargodha, Jhang, Jhelum and Chakwal districts.
> 
> Nanda Jats are said to be of Georgian, Tatar, Kazakh and Chechen origin. They are mostly found in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Faisalabad, Okara, Islamabad, etc.
> 
> Nagra
> 
> The Nagra are connected with the Cheema clan, and claim Chauhan Rajput ancestry. They are found in Lahore, Gujranwala and Sialkot districts.
> 
> Nagyal
> 
> The Nagyal claim Minhas Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhelum, Chakwal, Gujrat and Rawalpindi districts.
> 
> Naich
> 
> The Naich claim Rajput ancestry. They found in Bahawalpur, Sadiqabad, Kabirwala, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan, Muzaffargarh, Bhakkar and Khushab districts of Punjab. The Naich are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan.
> 
> Nain
> 
> The Nain are a Mulla Jat clan. They were found in Patiala, Bhatinda and Hissar. Like other Mulla Jats, they moved to Pakistan after partition. They are now found mainly in Multan, Sahiwal and Okara districts.
> 
> Narwa/Narma
> 
> Narwa/Narma are a Jat/Rajput Clan in Gujrat Kashmir Rawalpindi and Narowal. According to tradition they are descended from a Raja Karan whose other son found the Thathal Clan.
> 
> Naswana or Nissowana
> 
> The Naswana (also pronounced Nissowana) claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Chiniot, Jhang, Sargodha and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Nathyal
> 
> Nathyals are descendents of Janjua Rajputs* (H.A. Rose 1919).
> 
> They are found in the potohar region of Pakistan in the districts of Jhelum, Chakwal, Rawalpindi and Gujarat. There are also found in the districts of Bhimber, Mirpur and Jammu.
> 
> Natt
> 
> The Natt claim Chandravanshi Rajputs ancestry. They are found in Gujranwala and Sialkot districts.
> 
> Naul
> 
> The Naul claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Kasur, Sahiwal, Okara, Sheikhupura, Nankana Sahib and Jhang districts.
> 
> Niara
> 
> The Niara claim to be Jat descendants of King Mirz Haider of Kashmir. Most Niaras will be found in high government positions, while a Niara has also been one of the presidents of Pakistan. They are mostly found in Sialkot, Lahore, Faisalabad, Islamabad, Multan, etc.
> 
> Nonari
> 
> The Nonari claim descent from the Meer/Barber Rajputs. They are found in Layyah, Bhakkar, Muzaffargarh, Multan, Sahiwal, Faisalabad and Rahim Yar Khan districts.
> 
> Noon
> 
> The Noon claim to be a clan of Bhatti Rajputs. Some consider themselves Jat, while others claim to be Rajput. The Noon of Bhakkar and Layyah generally claim to be Jat, while those of Sargodha and Multan claim to be Rajput.
> 
> Padda
> 
> The Padda claim descent from the Rajputs. They are found in Sialkot and Narowal districts.
> 
> Pannun
> 
> The Pannun claim Suryavanshi Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Lahore, Kasur, Gujranwala and Sialkot districts. Prior to partition, they were also found in Amritsar, Gurdaspur and Firozpur.
> 
> Pansota
> 
> The Pansota have settled in Faisalabad, Jhang and Toba Tek Singh districts. Most of them migrated from Indian city of Hoshiarpur.
> 
> Parhar
> 
> The Parhar are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found throughout southern Punjab, with a few villages in Sargodha District. They are Parihar Rajputs by origin.
> 
> Phogat
> 
> The Phogat were another Mulla Jat clan. Muslim Phogat were found in Sonepat and Rohtak. They are now found mainly in Okara, Vehari and Kasur districts.
> 
> Punyal
> 
> The Punyal are a Jat clan found mainly in Dadayal district of Mirpur Azad Kashmir. They are also found in Gujar Khan area.
> 
> Randhawa
> 
> The Randhawa claim Jadaun Rajput ancestry. The Randhawa are one of the larger Jat tribes, mainly warriors, Martial Race among Jat, found in Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala, Sheikhupura, Lahore and Kasur districts. Prior to partition, Muslim Randhawa were also present in Amritsar, Firuzpur, Gurdaspur [{(Dharam Kot Randhawa)}], Hoshiarpur, Jalandhar and Patiala districts. There are several villages of Randhawa in Mirpurkhas, Badin, Nawab Shah and Sangarh districts in Sindh.
> 
> Ranjha
> 
> The Ranjha claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin, Gujrat, Jhelum and Sargodha districts. The tribe is famous for producing Deedo Ranjha, the main character in the legend of Heer Ranjha.
> 
> Ranyal
> 
> The Ranyals are predominantly found in the Jhelum region, extending north to Mirpur. Like many clans from the Potohar area, some Ranyals/Arnyals claim to be of Rajput Janjua descent.
> 
> Ratial
> 
> Ratial are descended from the Katoch Rajputs from an ancestor named Ratna. Like many Jatt clans they have a Rajput and Jatt section.
> 
> Rupyal
> 
> The Rupyal is a large tribe in Pothohar and Kashmir divided between Jatts and Rajputs. They are also found in Rawalpindi, Kahuta, Gujra Khan and Azad kashmir.
> 
> Sagla
> 
> The Sagla claims Panwar Rajput ancestrry. They are found in Sahiwal District.
> 
> Sahi
> 
> In Pakistani Punjab the Sahi are mainly found in Sialkot district, especially in the Daska tehsil of Sialkot. Some of the Sahi Jats are located in Lahore, Gujranwala, Gujrat, Sahiwal and Jhelum.
> 
> Sahotra
> 
> The Sahotra are found both among the Punjabi-speaking Jats of central Punjab and the Saraiki-speaking clans. They are found in Faisalabad, Multan and Dera Ghazi Khan districts.
> 
> Samore
> 
> The Samore claim Chandravanshi Rajput ancestry. The Muslim Samore were found in jhang, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Ludhiana, Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Jalandhar and Firozpur districts. They are now found in Sialkot, Narowal, Lahore, Multan,Jhang and Faisalabad districts.They are warrior men,They live in tribes,They are also known as Maher,They kept horses.
> 
> Samtia
> 
> The Samtia claim Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat tribe found in Bhakkar, Layyah and Muzaffargarh districts.
> 
> Sandhal
> 
> The Sandal are small Saraiki-speaking Jat clan in Mailsi in Vehari District.
> 
> Sandhila
> 
> The Sandhila claim Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat tribe found in Layyah, Bhakkar, Multan, Lodhran, Dera Ghazi Khan and Khanewal districts.
> 
> Sandhu
> 
> The Sandhu are the largest Muslim Jat clan. They are found throughout central Punjab in many villages. They have played a significant role in the social and political spectrum of Pakistan. Many renowned Sandhu families lives in Lahore District (also known as Majha). They also have a considerable presence in Sheikhupura District, Sialkot District, Gujranwala District, Gujrat District and Faisalabad District (although the Pakistani Sandhu Jats are the descendants of Sandhus who migrated from Punjab and Haryana).
> 
> Sangha
> 
> Most of the Sangha Jats live in and around Moga, Jalandhar, Ferozepur, Kapurthala, Sialkot, Muridke, Gurdaspur, Hoshiarpur, Multan and Kharian.
> 
> Sarai
> 
> The Sarai claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found throughout central Punjab, mainly in Lahore, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Gujrat, Sargodha, Shaikhupura and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Saroya
> 
> The Saroya are found in Gujranwala, Lahore and Faisalabad.
> 
> Sial
> 
> The Sial tribe are a branch of Jat originating predominantly from the Jhang District of northern Punjab, Pakistan. The Sials are predominantly Muslims; there are also Christian, Sikh, Hindu Sials.
> 
> Sidhu
> 
> The Sidhu are the largest Muslim Jat clan in the Punjab. According to the 1911 Census of India, one-third of the Sidhu were Muslim and rest were Sikh. They were found throughout central Punjab, stretching from Sargodha and Gujarat in the west to Karnal in the east. Lahore was and remains a stronghold of the tribe. In addition to Lahore, they are found in Kasur, Okara, Vehari, Sahiwal, Faisalabad, Jhang, Sargodha, Gujrat, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Mandi Bahauddin and Narowal district. They are also found in Sanghar District of Sindh. The Sidhu claim a common origin with the Bhatti Rajput.
> 
> Sikhana
> 
> The Sikhana are found in Khipro, Sanghar District, Sindh.
> 
> Sindhu
> 
> The Sindhu Jat Clan is the Ancient Indo-Aryan Jat Clan of North West India. The name of the River Indus or Dariyae Sindh was in the Ancient History of India "Sindhu". The Sindhu Jats is a Mix Jat Clan of Hindu, Muslim and Sikhs and living mostly in the north and North-West of India in many Indian States and Pakistan as well as in the Overseas Countries Australia, Canada, Germany, UK and U.S.A. too.
> 
> Sipra
> 
> The Sipra are a clan of Gill Jats. They are found in Jhang, Chiniot, Sargodha and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Sohal
> 
> The Sohal claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They were found in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Lahore, Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Firuzpur and Jallandhar districts. Like other Muslim Jats from east Punjab, they migrated to Pakistan after partition. In addition to Gujranwala, Sialkot and Lahore, they are also found in Faisalabad and Sahiwal districts.
> 
> Soomra
> 
> The Soomra are a large Jat tribe of possible Arab ancestry. They are found throughout southern Punjab, with concentrations in Layyah and Rajanpur district. They are sometimes confused with the Samra of central Punjab; the two are in fact entirely distinct tribes. In Sindh, the Soomra or Soomro are the largest Sindhi tribe, found throughout the province.
> 
> Takhar
> 
> The Takhar claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sialkot, Narowal and Gujrat districts.
> 
> Talokar/Thalokar
> 
> The Talokar/Thalokar are a clan of Jat who claim to be the brothers of Sial and Tiwana (Tila.Sila and Taloka). That tribe accepted Islam on the hand of Baba Farid Shukar Gunj, who came from India and first settled near Bhera, village known as Kalara and Kurrar Talokar. Later they came west and settled permanently on the east side of the Indus River, known as Bakharra (Kacha) and Ding/Khola (Thal), now in Mianwali.
> 
> Tarar
> 
> Tarar is a Goth of Jats. Tarars are one of the most prominent, educated and well-established of all the Jat castes in Punjab, Pakistan.They are mostly spread out in present day in Hafizabad , Mandi Bahauddin, Sargodha and Gujranwala districts and are all Muslims. Hindu and Sikh Tarars also live in India, in the states of Haryana, Rajasthan and Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> Tatlah
> 
> The Tatlah claim Hajuah Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sialkot, Narowal and Gujarat districts.
> 
> Tatri
> 
> The Tatri claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin and Sargodha districts.
> 
> Thaheem
> 
> The Thaheem tribe is descended from an Arab tribe, the Banu Tameem. They migrated to present day Pakistan along with Muhammad Bin Qasim. A majority speak the Seraiki language. The Bafan community of Gujarat claim descent from the Thaheem tribe. Currently majority of thaheem belong to South Punjab (Pakistan) & Sindh Province. In Punjab, Their Major areas are Khanpur, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan, Sargodha, Jhang, Muzaffargarh, (Baghi Wala) Kamalia.
> 
> Thathal
> 
> Thathal/Thothal is a Jat/Rajput clan. The Thathals claim Suryavanshi Rajput ancestry from a Raja Karan. According to tradition they are descended from a Raja Karan, whose other son founded the Narwa/Narma tribe. They are found in Jhelum, Gujarat, Rawalpindi, Sialkot, Narowal, Azad Kashmir and Mirpur districts.
> 
> Tiwana
> 
> The Tiwana tribe, like many in Punjab, have both Rajput and Jat identity. The Khushab branch of the Tiwana claim to be Parmar Rajputs. Prior to partition, there were a fair number of Muslim Tiwanas in Patiala District. Most of these Tiwanas claim to be Jat. The Patiala Tiwanas migrated to Pakistan after partition. They are now found mainly in Sargodha district.
> 
> Toor
> 
> The Toor Jat claim Tomar Rajput ancestry. In fact, Toor is a shortened form of Tomar. Most of the Toor Jats were found in Amritsar and Jalandhar. They are now found mainly in Lahore, Gujranwala and Faisalbad.
> 
> Tulla
> 
> The Tulla claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Gujrat, Jhelum and Mandi Bahauddin districts.
> 
> Uppal
> 
> The Uppal claim Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Lahore, Gujranwala and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Uttera
> 
> The Uttera claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found in Multan, Lodhran and Rahim Yar Khan districts.
> 
> Utra
> 
> The utra claim Jats ancestry. They are found in Mainwali, khanewal, Bahaker, Khushab, Lodhran,and D.G.khan districts.
> 
> Ves Jats
> 
> Ves Jats are said to be of Turkish origin.
> 
> Virk
> 
> In Punjab (Pakistan), a majority of Virks live in the Sheikhupura district and some are scattered in Sialkot District. There is a small village in Sialkot known as Virk, inhabited by Virk Jats. Virks still control the city of Sheikhupura (the ancient Virkgarh), both politically and economically. In India, Virks are mainly concentrated in the Karnal district of Haryana. Prominent Virk families are concentrated in villages around Tehsil Assandh, District Karnal, and a few are temporarily living in Patiala District.
> 
> Wahiniwal
> 
> The Wahiniwal claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sahiwal and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Waiha
> 
> The Waiha claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found in Bahawalpur.
> 
> Wahla
> 
> The Wahla claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found in Sialkot and Narowal districts. The literal meaning of Wahla is said to be "one excellent warrior". They were said to be the ancient rulers per various ancient traditions, accounts and modern researchers. From the perspective of the Subcontinent, they date back to an ancient independent and powerful state that existed around the 1st century AD. Wahla was the name of the king of that state, from whom all the Wahlas in the world have descended.
> 
> Waraich
> 
> The Waraich are said to be of Chauhan Rajput ancestry. The original name of this tribe was 'Chang' and gave their name to the Jhang district but no longer occupy that area. They are a major tribe in the Gujarat district and are also found in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Lahore, Sargodha and Faisalabad districts and politically very active . Prior to partition, they were also found in Amritsar, Gurdaspur and Jalandhar districts. There are also many Sikh people from this tribe.
> 
> Waseer
> 
> One of the ancient Jat tribes, found both in India and Pakistan. The Waseers claim descent from the Parmar Rajputs. They accepted Islam before Hazrat Deewan Shah Chaawali Mashaaikh. They are found mainly in Gujranwala, Faisalabad, Okara, Vehari, Ghotki (Sindh) and Toba Tek Singh districts.
> 
> Zardan
> 
> The Zardan claim Jat ancestry. They are found in the Jhelum district.
> 
> 
> @Jaggu @Butchcassidy u guys have most of these clans in east punjab? i was surprised to find some of the smaller ones even being quite widespread geographically when i thought they were concentrated in few villages or adjoining tehsils at most. maybe that dispersal happened in 47.




lol .. almost all claim to be rajputs .. lol



Shahmir kashmir said:


> *My sindhi speaking pashtun friend from Sibbi Balochistan* told me that in sindh and Baluchistan pure jatts are animal herders and traders of cattle and camels etc. This reminds me of pakistani singer Reshma who said once in her interview that her ancestors used to be nomads trading cattle and camels between Rajasthan and Sindh/Balochistan perhaps she belonged to such jatt nomadic family that my sindhi speaking pashtun friend from Sibbi Balochistan was referring to. Also ancient arabic accounts don't show anywhere that original jatts of sindh were farmers instead they mentioned that jatts of sindh were pastoralist animal herders which is close to the account given by my friend from balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dil_dil

ghoul said:


> Jatts in Pakistan seem to claim their ethnic group to be the one that's dominant in their area, but not always. Like in Rawalpindi, almost all Jatt tribes claim a rajput origin and use the title of raja, even if they're not recognized as such. Like even famous jatt tribes such as Kahut use Raja in rawalpindi, but are jatts in Chakwal and Gujrat. The reason I think why they deny their jatt origin there is probably due to the fact that the designation jatt is given to all the people, who are not an awan, syed, rajput or a Gakhar in Potohar. I cite Denzil Ibettson's "Punjab castes" and my own personal interactions in making this statement. The common folk of Potohar collectively call all maliars, mochis, lohars and tarkhans as jatt. Perhaps in Sindh, the common folk thought of jatt to be any camel herder, hence the more prominent landlord families stopped denying to jatts so as to not get associated with "lowly" camel herders.
> 
> As for the jatts of Kutch, they are purely a caucasoid looking race. Like most of their neighbours are around 45-40% South Indian and partially australoid, yet they look totally different. It shows that they didn't mix with their neighbours like bhils etc. Has anyone got photos of Rajasthani/Bharatpur jatts? They are 20-22% north European and only 22% south Indian on average. It would be interesting to take a look at them.
> 
> PS: The Kahut in Rawalpindi claim to be rajputs, the ones in Chakwal claim to be Qureshi(lol) but are counted in "chaudrial" castes like Minhas and Kassar, and the ones in Gujrat claim to be Jatts.





ghoul said:


> Jatts in Pakistan seem to claim their ethnic group to be the one that's dominant in their area, but not always. Like in Rawalpindi, almost all Jatt tribes claim a rajput origin and use the title of raja, even if they're not recognized as such. Like even famous jatt tribes such as Kahut use Raja in rawalpindi, but are jatts in Chakwal and Gujrat. The reason I think why they deny their jatt origin there is probably due to the fact that the designation jatt is given to all the people, who are not an awan, syed, rajput or a Gakhar in Potohar. I cite Denzil Ibettson's "Punjab castes" and my own personal interactions in making this statement. The common folk of Potohar collectively call all maliars, mochis, lohars and tarkhans as jatt. Perhaps in Sindh, the common folk thought of jatt to be any camel herder, hence the more prominent landlord families stopped denying to jatts so as to not get associated with "lowly" camel herders.
> 
> As for the jatts of Kutch, they are purely a caucasoid looking race. Like most of their neighbours are around 45-40% South Indian and partially australoid, yet they look totally different. It shows that they didn't mix with their neighbours like bhils etc. Has anyone got photos of Rajasthani/Bharatpur jatts? They are 20-22% north European and only 22% south Indian on average. It would be interesting to take a look at them.
> 
> PS: The Kahut in Rawalpindi claim to be rajputs, the ones in Chakwal claim to be Qureshi(lol) but are counted in "chaudrial" castes like Minhas and Kassar, and the ones in Gujrat claim to be Jatts.



Never heard of Kahuts. Don't jats use chaudhry in potohar?


----------



## ghoul

oye_natta said:


> Never heard of Kahuts. Don't jats use chaudhry in potohar?



Jatts use Chaudhary in mirpur and Jhelum. The Kahuts use Chaudhary in Chakwal but call themselves "Kahut quresh"(lol) and are higher caste than ordinary jatts. The Kahut of Gujrat are pure jatt. The kahut of rawalpindi use raja and claim rajput status.


----------



## dil_dil

ghoul said:


> Jatts use Chaudhary in mirpur and Jhelum. The Kahuts use Chaudhary in Chakwal but call themselves "Kahut quresh"(lol) and are higher caste than ordinary jatts. The Kahut of Gujrat are pure jatt. The kahut of rawalpindi use raja and claim rajput status.



I also read about kammi being known for jatts in Potohar, maybe because jatts are very small biraderi there. Like Awans in Bannu who are also most probably just kammis taking awan name.

Only mirasis shajra can confirm origins of one tribe/clan of Punjab.


----------



## ghoul

oye_natta said:


> I also read about kammi being known for jatts in Potohar, maybe because jatts are very small biraderi there. Like Awans in Bannu who are also most probably just kammis taking awan name.
> 
> Only mirasis shajra can confirm origins of one tribe/clan of Punjab.



I think mussalis and mirasis are outside the "jatt" label. Basically the common folk call all these races including gujjars "jatali", the plural of jatts. And in Jhelum jatts are confident about their origin as in Mirpur. In Chakwal, Attock and Rawalpindi they are not so much. The jatt tribes here are Tarrars, Cheema and Chatha. They appear to be real jatts as they're not dark skinned but are a minority. Back in 60s, they enjoyed almost 0 land rights and were generally tenant farmers, but after land reforms they were granted small lands all over the region. 

Even Gujjars are under confident in some regions. Like in Attock they call themselves "malik" and in Chakwal "raja". And you might be right about their origin. They might be lohars or tarkhans claiming a different origin as to their real one. Like in Pind Dadan Khan and Ahmadabad, the Khokhars are recognized as rajputs and use the title of raja, while those in Gujranwala are tarkhan or julaha haha. In Jhelum, where there are no rajput bhattis(unlike Rawalpindi), the word bhatti is used for musalis. lol.
Similarly, in Sialkot, Janjua is a nai clan unlike Potohar.


----------



## Shahmir

ghoul said:


> Jatts use Chaudhary in mirpur and Jhelum. The Kahuts use Chaudhary in Chakwal but call themselves* "Kahut quresh"(lol*) and are higher caste than ordinary jatts. The Kahut of Gujrat are pure jatt. The kahut of rawalpindi use raja and claim rajput status.



I will not rule out this possibility since many sindhi and saraiki jatts also trace their origins with arabs. Don't forget jatts of the sindh were the only group with whom arabs interacted the most compared to any other ethnic group of the area. Jatts of Sindh and south punjab were also probably first indigenous muslim converts in the area. A lot of jatts were also imported to Syria and Iraq by Ummayads and Abbasid Caliphs which is the reason why there is a tribe of "Zatt" (jatt) in Arabia though they are considered of non-arabian lower social descent in the Middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahmir

ghoul said:


> Even Gujjars are under confident in some regions. Like in Attock they call themselves "malik" and in Chakwal "raja". And you might be right about their origin. They might be lohars or tarkhans claiming a different origin as to their real one. *Like in Pind Dadan Khan and Ahmadabad, the Khokhars are recognized as rajputs and use the title of raja, while those in Gujranwala are tarkhan or julaha haha.* In Jhelum, where there are no rajput bhattis(unlike Rawalpindi), the word bhatti is used for musalis. lol.
> Similarly, in Sialkot, Janjua is a nai clan unlike Potohar.



Funny thing is Machhi (goat herders) in Gujranwala also call themselves Khokhar, so in my childhood I thought Khokhars are machhi and when I used to see someone with Khokhar surname on TV holding important government posts I used to think, look how machhi goat herders have progressed so much in recent times lol . Only recently I have found that Khokhar is a powerful tribe of pothohar region and has nothing to do with Machhi of Gujranwala who are probably faking it.


----------



## ghoul

Shahmir kashmir said:


> I will not rule out this possibility since many sindhi and saraiki jatts also trace their origins with arabs. Don't forget jatts of the sindh were the only group with whom arabs interacted the most compared to any other ethnic group of the area. Jatts of Sindh and south punjab were also probably first indigenous muslim converts in the area. A lot of jatts were also imported to Syria and Iraq by Ummayads and Abbasid Caliphs which is the reason why there is a tribe of "Zatt" (jatt) in Arabia though they are considered of non-arabian lower social descent in the Middle east.



But in Rawalpindi, they claim a rajput origin and in gujrat a jatt origin. lol. What I noticed about Kahut is that they tend to be quite dark when compared to their neighbours. I'd imagine them to be fairly recent migrants in Rawalpindi and Chakwal etc. And the "zatt" of Arabia are the domari gypsies(dom). I doubt they'd be jatts. Interestingly, in Potohar mirasis are called "dom mirasi". In gilgit baltistan, domaris are also found and they have their own language related to romani of eastern europe. I have a belief that these romas are gypsy mirasi tribes as they're associated with singing and dancing just as the mirasi are.

And I don't believe these arab origin claims at all man to be honest. Like not even in the case of awans. Like for example, the bombas of Muzaffarabad claim a "bannu ummaya" origin yet use the title of "raja". lol. I think what happens is that at some point in time, the mirasis of these tribes stop recording their ancestry, and over the time they forget their real origin and claim some foreign origin. 



Shahmir kashmir said:


> Funny thing is Machhi (goat herders) in Gujranwala also call themselves Khokhar, so in my childhood I thought Khokhars are machhi and when I used to see someone with Khokhar surname on TV holding important government posts I used to think, look how machhi goat herders have progressed so much in recent times lol . Only recently I have found that Khokhar is a powerful tribe of pothohar region and has nothing to do with Machhi of Gujranwala who are probably faking it.



Khokhars are only powerful and rajput in PD Khan and lilla region. In Rawalpindi, Khokhar is a teli tribe. Similarly, in Rawalpindi, Bhatti is a raja tribe yet in Jhelum mussalis are called bhattis. Nais have really confused the whole Punjabi tribal system lol.


----------



## Shahmir

ghoul said:


> Khokhars are only powerful and rajput in PD Khan and lilla region. In Rawalpindi, Khokhar is a teli tribe. Similarly, in Rawalpindi, Bhatti is a raja tribe yet in Jhelum mussalis are called bhattis. Nais have really confused the whole Punjabi tribal system lol.



A pet rule for Nais in Gujranwala is that when they move out from their villages and settle in Gujranwala city they simply use the surname of the dominant jatt clan of their previous village. Nais indeed were probably the first culprit to start such a trend. Other kammis are more respectful of their descent and have taken up new surnames such as Rehmani for Kumhar, Malik for Teili, Ansari for Julaha, mughal for Lohar/tarkhan/mistri etc.
A lot of chura christians in Gujranwala also use Gill and Bhatti as their surnames.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

Shahmir kashmir said:


> A pet rule for Nais in Gujranwala is that when they move out from their villages and settle in Gujranwala city they simply use the surname of the dominant jatt clan of their previous village. Nais indeed were probably the first culprit to start such a habit. Other kammis are more respectful of their descent and have taken up new surnames such as Rehmani for Kumhar, Malik for Teili, Ansari for Julaha, mughal for Lohar/tarkhan/mistri etc.
> A lot of chura christians in Gujranwala also use Gill and Bhatti as their surnames.



Another fact about north Punjab; Arayeens are called "Maliar" here. The word probably derives from mali, and they're stereotyped to be gardners. They're very simpleton folk, and not at all into badmaashi but in central Punjab, they're as successful as jatts and gujjars in terms of badmaashi  Weird caste dynamics. Some Araeens from central south Punjab use "Sardar" as a title. Do they have a militant history?


----------



## Shahmir

ghoul said:


> Another fact about north Punjab; Arayeens are called "Maliar" here. The word probably derives from mali, and they're stereotyped to be gardners. They're very simpleton folk, and not at all into badmaashi but in central Punjab, they're as successful as jatts and gujjars in terms of badmaashi  Weird caste dynamics. Some Araeens from central south Punjab use "Sardar" as a title. Do they have a militant history?



That is true, Arain in Gujranwala often use "Mehar" as their title, some use "chaudhary" too. In my area one politically influential family is Arain , they are migrants from indian punjab and they literally rule over jatts of my area. Our area was stronghold of Sansi Jatts and these arain have literally made those jatts docile in front of them. Bear in mind that these Sansi Jatts are related to Ranjeet Singh because he was also Sansi jatt of Gujranwala, actually modern gujranwala was founded by Sansi jatts of Amritsar some 500 year ago by a muslim Sansi jatt chieftain whose name was "Khan Sansi", the original name of this small town was "Khanpur Sansi" only later its name was changed to "Gujranwala" due to presence of substantial number of Gujjars in this town and this name still persists today eventhough gujjars now a days have modest numbers in gujranwala as compared to jatts.

In Gujranwala city kashmiri Butt and Arains are important political rivals, there is some friction between us, it is the same case in Lahore city too. I have noticed that Arain are mostly PPP supporter while Kashmiri Butt are PMLN brigade. Khurram Dastagir khan the MNA from Gujranwal is kashmiri Butt. But on MPA seats there are many castes who win elections including Butt, Arain , Mughal (Lohar), Gujjar, Rajput etc. Jatts are the dominant tribes in the rural constituencies of Gujranwala Tehsil, Wazirabad Tehsil and Naushehra Virkan tehsil. The Kamoki Tehsil of Gujranwala has I believe a Rana family as their MNA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahmir

LordOfMosquitos said:


> Damn i got trolled by razpak lol.
> @Topic what could be the total population of jats, they seem very numerous



I think that Jatts of central punjab are different than jatts elsewhere in pakistani punjab or KPK. From personal point of view many of the jatts of Gujranwala , sialkot , Sheikhupura and Lahore rural areas are actually related to Sikh jatts of eastern punjab rather than jatts in other parts of paksitani punjab. They even have same surnames like cheema, sandhu, sidhu, dhillon, gill, sohal, chahal, bajwa, kahlon, sekhon etc. And jatts of cental punjab are NOT dark skinned by any measure.


----------



## Shahmir

LordOfMosquitos said:


> @Shahmir kashmir* the lohars who have taken up mughal surname, are real mughals by ancestry? Or they are fake?*
> When i look at people of karachi, there are so many mughals among them. Not just mughals, most of their population seem to consist of syeds and arabs like qureshis, sadiques, farooqis, usmanis etc. Matlab har aira ghaira in karachi, ya tou mughal, turk, pathan hey ya Hazrat Muhammad p.b.u.h, hazrat abubakar, hazrat Omar, hazrat usman ki awlaad hey...shakal daiko tou dalit ki surat nazar aati hey. In your punjab, you people can tell who is who, but what does your people think about these mughals , syeds etc of karachi?



I think 95% of them are fake mughals but there could be 5 % real mughals among them too, I doubt even 5 % but I am just giving benefit of doubt.
The karachi case of usmani, sidiqi, farooqi, usmani, ansari, qureshi, syed seem to be fake too, actually more so than in punjab because in punjab kammis still look more well built and many time fair complexioned which is not the case with the majority of usmani/sidiqi/farooqi/ansari types in karachi.



LordOfMosquitos said:


> @Shahmir kashmir
> 
> 
> I have also observed that. DI khan's jats must be of different stock. They have sri lankan complexions. Among marwats there is proverb "dase tor laka jatt" (as black as jatt).



I would say that majority of jatts of central eastern districts of pakistani punjab look no different than sikh jatts that you see on indian side, I have met many clean shaved sikh jatts from indian side of punjab in germany and they don't differ by any means from jatts of my district gujranwala, almost same features and complexions. And within gujranwala other than churas, musallis, chamar mochi etc. the rest of the castes look same in features and complexion and that includes lohars, kumhars, julaha etc. too, they don't differ in their looks from jatts, arains, gujjars or rajputs.


----------



## ShahidT

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> lol .. almost all claim to be rajputs .. lol



yeah i dont know what's up with that. first time i'm hearing many of the purely jatt surnames claiming rajput origins, including mine apparently too lol. i understand bhatti, janjua etc. as they are just rajputs, but never heard anything remotely like that from elders or family friends about other clans. i think the origin stuff on wiki is crap, probably edited by some rajput guy with a hard on for jatts lmao.  it's only accurate for the geographic presence of those clans as far as i can tell.




Shahmir kashmir said:


> I think that Jatts of central punjab are different than jatts elsewhere in pakistani punjab or KPK. From personal point of view many of the jatts of Gujranwala , sialkot , Sheikhupura and Lahore rural areas are actually related to Sikh jatts of eastern punjab rather than jatts in other parts of paksitani punjab. They even have same surnames like cheema, sandhu, sidhu, dhillon, gill, sohal, chahal, bajwa, kahlon, sekhon etc. And jatts of cental punjab are NOT dark skinned by any measure.



interesting theory. actually i was looking through 1911 census of jatt clans in punjab and can recognize nearly all of the surnames in list of gujrat and sargodha dist.'s, most of them under jhelum distt., but hardly any from rwp or mianwali (except overlapping ones ofc). i think you're right, the nucleus of punjabi jatts is central punjab, and on a gradient further west they have mixed or obscured lineages.

Jat clans of Rawalpindi Division - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




LordOfMosquitos said:


> @Topic what could be the total population of jats, they seem very numerous



it's hard to tell, i've been trying to find out myself for a while. closest thing from the web is estimates based on 1931 census and growth rates since. like this



> Post-independence estimates
> 
> Dhillon (1988) states that by taking population statistical analysis into consideration the Jat population growth of both India and Pakistan since 1925, Quanungo’s figure of nine million could be translated into a minimum population statistic (1988) of 30 million.
> 
> From 1931 to 1988 the estimated increase in the Jat people population of the subcontinent including Pakistan respectively is 3.5% Hindu, 3.5% Sikh and 4.0% Muslim. Sukhbir Singh estimates that the population of Hindu Jatts, numbered at 2,210,945 in the 1931 census, rose to about 7,738,308 by 1988, whereas Muslim Jatts, numbered at 3,287,875 in 1931, would have risen to about 13,151,500 in 1988. The total population of Jatts was given as 8,406,375 in 1931, and estimated to have been about 31,066,253 in 1988.




i would say given the magnitude of claims and self appointed titles, a reasonable estimate would be 8 to 10 million jatts - a little under 10% of Pak punjab. this is excluding kammis, rajputs, churas etc adopting jatt names lol. and probably similar number in east punjab where they comprise about half the population.


----------



## Shahmir

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> yeah i dont know what's up with that. first time i'm hearing many of the purely jatt surnames claiming rajput origins, including mine apparently too lol. *i understand bhatti, janjua etc. as they are just rajputs, but never heard anything remotely like that from elders or family friends about other clans.* i think the origin stuff on wiki is crap, probably edited by some rajput guy with a hard on for jatts lmao.



I think this rajput claim has been stated in "the glossary of the castes and tribes of punjab and north west froniter province" book written by Britisher colonial writer Sir Rose. It cannot be verified by any other source. I also read in the same book that Cheema is derived from Chauhan rajputs. But when I told this to my cheema friend that a specific book from british times claim that cheema are descended from chauhan rajput , he laughed and said it must be the biggest BS he had ever heard about his tribe. He said we are cheema and are pure jatt and we have nothing to do with any rajputs not even centuries back in our history.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> yeah i dont know what's up with that. first time i'm hearing many of the purely jatt surnames claiming rajput origins, including mine apparently too lol. i understand bhatti, janjua etc. as they are just rajputs, but never heard anything remotely like that from elders or family friends about other clans. i think the origin stuff on wiki is crap, probably edited by some rajput guy with a hard on for jatts lmao.  it's only accurate for the geographic presence of those clans as far as i can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting theory. actually i was looking through 1911 census of jatt clans in punjab and can recognize nearly all of the surnames in list of gujrat and sargodha dist.'s, most of them under jhelum distt., but hardly any from rwp or mianwali (except overlapping ones ofc). i think you're right, the nucleus of punjabi jatts is central punjab, and on a gradient further west they have mixed or obscured lineages.
> 
> Jat clans of Rawalpindi Division - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's hard to tell, i've been trying to find out myself for a while. closest thing from the web is estimates based on 1931 census and growth rates since. like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would say given the magnitude of claims and self appointed titles, a reasonable estimate would be 8 to 10 million jatts - a little under 10% of Pak punjab. this is excluding kammis, rajputs, churas etc adopting jatt names lol. and probably similar number in east punjab where they comprise about half the population.



I have yet to see a Rajput claiming or having a jatt surname .. Infact I've heard jatts say "we are all the same ppl jatts" but not rajputs.. Infact Rajputs are more proud o their ancestory than jatts.. Also shah or Kashmiri quoted the book on castes,races .. I've read tht too .. N even tht records tht Rajput is more of a status... They consider them superior to others .. Going by the Hindu holy scriptures .. Rajputs also are placed above jatts.. No offence to jatts.


----------



## Shahmir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I have yet to see a Rajput claiming or having a jatt surname .. Infact I've heard jatts say "we are all the same ppl jatts" but not rajputs.. Infact Rajputs are more proud o their ancestory than jatts.. Also shah or Kashmiri quoted the book on castes,races .. I've read tht too .. N even tht records tht Rajput is more of a status... They consider them superior to others .. Going by the Hindu holy scriptures .. Rajputs also are placed above jatts.. No offence to jatts.



No one considers Rajput anything superior in central punjab, I dont know from where this BS comes from on internet probably by rajputs themselves lol , may be from pothohar because rajputs are a strong tribe in pothohar but certainly not in central punjab. Central punjab is mainly jatt followed by gujjars, arains and rajputs and numerous other castes and clans which are all proud of their identities.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *I have yet to see a Rajput claiming or having a jatt surname *.. Infact I've heard jatts say "we are all the same ppl jatts" but not rajputs.. Infact Rajputs are more proud o their ancestory than jatts.. Also shah or Kashmiri quoted the book on castes,races .. I've read tht too .. N even tht records tht Rajput is more of a status... They consider them superior to others .. Going by the Hindu holy scriptures .. Rajputs also are placed above jatts.. No offence to jatts.



There are many Bhattis in central punjab who try hard to claim jatt origin to mix with jatt tribes of central punjab. In many areas of central punjab bhattis have very low social status working as kammis of Gujjars or jatts.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shahmir kashmir said:


> No one considers Rajput anything superior in central punjab, I dont know from where this BS comes from on internet probably by rajputs themselves lol , may be from pothohar because rajputs are a strong tribe in pothohar but certainly not in central punjab. Central punjab is mainly jatt followed by gujjars, arains and rajputs and numerous other castes and clans which are all proud of their identities.



Ah not really ... Punjab assembly speaker... Ministers .. Sanaullah/mashood/defence minister Tanvir,Ahsan Iqbal and many more .. Even PPP govt had many Rajput ministers etc.. Even the army chief is a Rajput..




> There are many Bhattis in central punjab who try hard to claim jatt origin to mix with jatt tribes of central punjab. In many areas of central punjab bhattis have very low social status working as kammis of Gujjars or jatts.


Lmao .. I've seen those bhattis.. They are mostly gold smiths in Southern Punjab .. While many bhattis do indeed marry jatts .. But again they hold the power in those areas ..(pindi bhattian).. Mehndi Bhatti n so on ..

And no such thing as working as kammis .. Yes some poor might cultivate some land on thaika.. But from what I've seen even the poorest Rajput would own a few acres .. Another thin I've noticed in Punjab .. Kammis either try to be syeds/qureshis,Rajputs or jatts... I've seen such ppl getting owned by real Rajputs several times.. Just ask their goth or sub clan n voila.. We don't know/never asked n other excuses..



LordOfMosquitos said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER i have read that jamalis are jatts. Is it true?


Nope they aren't jatts .. Baluch .. But a significant Jamali population is Sindhi speaking .. Just like magsis who are also found in Southern Punjab near DIK-layyah region.



LordOfMosquitos said:


> @Shahmir kashmir the lohars who have taken up mughal surname, are real mughals by ancestry? Or they are fake?
> When i look at people of karachi, there are so many mughals among them. Not just mughals, most of their population seem to consist of syeds and arabs like qureshis, sadiques, farooqis, usmanis etc. Matlab har aira ghaira in karachi, ya tou mughal, turk, pathan hey ya Hazrat Muhammad p.b.u.h, hazrat abubakar, hazrat Omar, hazrat usman ki awlaad hey...shakal daiko tou dalit ki surat nazar aati hey. In your punjab, you people can tell who is who, but what does your people think about these mughals , syeds etc of karachi?
> 
> 
> I have also observed that. DI khan's jats must be of different stock. They have sri lankan complexions. Among marwats there is proverb "dase tor laka jatt" (as black as jatt).


A frnd Of mine once introduced me to a Mughal guy .. From Jhelum .. He had ancient stuff.. Letters etc .. Tht guy indeed was a real Mughal.


----------



## Shahmir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Ah not really ... Punjab assembly speaker... Ministers .. Sanaullah/mashood/defence minister Tanvir,Ahsan Iqbal and many more .. Even PPP govt had many Rajput ministers etc.. Even the army chief is a Rajput..*
> 
> 
> Nope they aren't jatts .. Baluch .. But a significant Jamali population is Sindhi speaking .. Just like magsis who are also found in Southern Punjab near DIK-layyah region.



Yes that is what I also find strange trend in PMLN government that they are awarding so much to these Rajputs when they are not much important in most parts of central punjab and I consider it a very bad precedence on part of PMLN party. Rana Sanaullah for example is a punjabi migrant background from Faisalabad and we all know that biggest migrant tribes from eastern punjab were actually arain and jatts and sheikhs. There is something definitely wrong in the head of PMLN people to award so many important posts to rajputs of central punjab.

I think the jatts , gujjars and arains are politically divided among many parties in central punjab and the minority rajputs from these areas are taking advantage of that situation and hence getting disproportionate share and representation in the government of punjab.


----------



## Shahmir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *And no such thing as working as kammis .. Yes some poor might cultivate some land on thaika.. But from what I've seen even the poorest Rajput would own a few acres .. Another thin I've noticed in Punjab .. Kammis either try to be syeds/qureshis,Rajputs or jatts... I've seen such ppl getting owned by real Rajputs several times.. Just ask their goth or sub clan n voila.. We don't know/never asked n other excuses..*



You seem talking more like a rajput than a baloch. I don't want to offend anyone but in gujranwala we say that any low caste who does not have any caste identity can happily take "rajput" identity because it is considered the most ambiguous identity in most parts of central punjab, so much for superiority of rajputs .



LordOfMosquitos said:


> It is relative. Awan is nobody in bannu but is upper class in khushab. Turi tribe were "hamsaya" of bangash and were of inferior status but by conquering the area they became landowners and pashtuns of equal status. Khattak is of lower social status as "hamsaya" among marwats but the same marwat is of lower social status living among khattaks. Jatts of lakki marwat is of lower social status, in DI khan he is not.
> *Rajput being superior by default is BS.*



Believe me it is biggest internet hoax , come to gujranwala, sialkot , narowal areas and see no one gives a flying fkk about anything called rajput, these are essentially jatt and gujjar areas particularly jatt.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shahmir kashmir said:


> Yes that is what I also find strange trend in PMLN government that they are awarding so much to these Rajputs when they are not much important in most parts of central punjab and I consider it a very bad precedence on part of PMLN party. Rana Sanaullah for example is a punjabi migrant background from Faisalabad and we all know that biggest migrant tribes from eastern punjab were actually arain and jatts and sheikhs. There is something definitely wrong in the head of PMLN people to award so many important posts to rajputs of central punjab.
> 
> I think the jatts , gujjars and arains are politically divided among many parties in central punjab and the minority rajputs from these areas are taking advantage of that situation and hence getting disproportionate share and representation in the government of punjab.



Rajputs are politically strong in the areas where they live ... In Central Punjab you will see Rajputs in every govt cabinet be it PPP or pmln ... Even in South you will see langrials n johiyas being strong... 






LordOfMosquitos said:


> It is relative. Awan is nobody in bannu but is upper class in khushab. Turi tribe were "hamsaya" of bangash and were of inferior status but by conquering the area they became landowners and pashtuns of equal status. Khattak is of lower social status as "hamsaya" among marwats but the same marwat is of lower social status living among khattaks. Jatts of lakki marwat is of lower social status, in DI khan he is not.
> Rajput being superior by default is BS.



I've seen kakakhels complain abt being clubbed with khattaks... I've seen proud khattaks .. Have both Kakakhel aswell as Khattak frnds from ziarat kaka saheb n shaidu.. And even Karak ( Khattak stronghold)..



Shahmir kashmir said:


> Yes that is what I also find strange trend in PMLN government that they are awarding so much to these Rajputs when they are not much important in most parts of central punjab and I consider it a very bad precedence on part of PMLN party. Rana Sanaullah for example is a punjabi migrant background from Faisalabad and we all know that biggest migrant tribes from eastern punjab were actually arain and jatts and sheikhs. There is something definitely wrong in the head of PMLN people to award so many important posts to rajputs of central punjab.
> 
> I think the jatts , gujjars and arains are politically divided among many parties in central punjab and the minority rajputs from these areas are taking advantage of that situation and hence getting disproportionate share and representation in the government of punjab.



Rajputs are politically strong in the areas where they live ... In Central Punjab you will see Rajputs in every govt cabinet be it PPP or pmln ... Even in South you will see langrials n johiyas etc being strong... 






LordOfMosquitos said:


> It is relative. Awan is nobody in bannu but is upper class in khushab. Turi tribe were "hamsaya" of bangash and were of inferior status but by conquering the area they became landowners and pashtuns of equal status. Khattak is of lower social status as "hamsaya" among marwats but the same marwat is of lower social status living among khattaks. Jatts of lakki marwat is of lower social status, in DI khan he is not.
> Rajput being superior by default is BS.



I've seen kakakhels complain abt being clubbed with khattaks... I've seen proud khattaks .. Have both Kakakhel aswell as Khattak frnds from ziarat kaka saheb n shaidu.. And even Karak ( Khattak stronghold)..



Shahmir kashmir said:


> You seem talking more like a rajput than a baloch. I don't want to offend anyone but in gujranwala we say that any low caste who does not have any caste identity can happily take "rajput" identity because it is the ambiguous identity in most parts of central punjab, so much for superiority of rajputs .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me it is biggest internet hoax , come to gujranwala, sialkot , narowal areas and see no one gives a flying fkk about anything called rajput, these are essentially jatt and gujjar areas particularly jatt.



I have Rajput frnd .. A jatt room mate from pindi bhattian.. The second roomie is a jatt from gujrat.. Etc etc ... I've lived in gujranwala for 3 years... If I say things openly it will offend many here .. I'm only trying to be a little bit honest .. .. The areas you quoted have few Rajputs .. But even in the areas they reside they have atleast a MPA from them .. Kamoki area again a lot of Rajputs.. N dominate politics.. Ahsan Iqbal another Rajput from narowal area .. Etc etc..


----------



## Shahmir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I have Rajput frnd .. A jatt room mate ... I've lived in gujranwala for 3 years... If I say things openly it will offend many here .. I'm only trying to be a little bit honest .. .. The areas you quoted have few Rajputs .. *But even in the areas they reside they have atleast a MPA from them .. Kamoki area again a lot of Rajputs.. Ahsan Iqbal another Rajput from narowal area .. Etc etc.*.



Having an MPA does not always mean large presence of a particular caste in that area, if your jatt opponents are divided along many party lines and you get kammis vote on your side you may win even in jatt strong holds. And rural areas of kamoki are mostly jatts but their problem is that there are too many small clans of jatts there and are politically divided and a rajput takes advantage of that situation in every election.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

LordOfMosquitos said:


> Kaka khels are of non-pashtun origin and were allowed by khattaks to settle.
> Khattaks are spread from mardan to kalabagh, they were originally from shawal valley from waziristan. Then settled in karak and from there they conquered rest of the areas.



Yes .. They are syeds .. But still ppl consider them khattaks .. Which they don't appreciate much .. I've seen afridis claim they are the strongest .. The wazirs claim they are best..n many would dis the khattaks for being a weak ppl.. In Baluchistan .. We marris say we are the strongest n jamalis,magsis etc being weak n so on.. In the end .. Jis ki lathi aus ki bhains..


----------



## dil_dil

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I have yet to see a Rajput claiming or having a jatt surname .. Infact I've heard jatts say "we are all the same ppl jatts" but not rajputs.. Infact Rajputs are more proud o their ancestory than jatts.. Also shah or Kashmiri quoted the book on castes,races .. I've read tht too .. N even tht records tht Rajput is more of a status... They consider them superior to others .. Going by the Hindu holy scriptures .. Rajputs also are placed above jatts.. No offence to jatts.



Higher status based on brahmin scripture? This is bs, at least in case of Punjab. And in central punjab jatts are dominant, if not in numbers then in influence for sure. Way above rajputs. And "rajas" are known as kammis in our area (kharian tehsil) a part from Chibs rajputs. To differentiate they call themselves chibs instead of rajas, and are known as "khas rajput". They are not dominant in numbers but their life style is not that of kammis of our area like many rajas. I only recently learned Chibs are rajputs.

Potohar is rajput area right? Check from this list in following districts Rawalpindi, Chakwal, Attock and Jhelum. Total seats 14, yet here is names of non-rajputs winners.

National Assembly of Pakistan

Ch Nisar Ali Khan
Mr Shahid Khaqan Abbasi
Sheikh Rashid Ahmed
Mr Imran Khan
Sheikh Aftab Ahmed
Mr Muhammad Zain Elahi
Chaudhry Khadim Hussain

There are Maliks in list who are probably rajputs, but these 7 our of 14 are definitely not rajputs. Caste politics are overrated, do they play role? Yes to a extent. Is there any Ghakkhar there in list? Because, can't see any kayani but i think Ghakkhars are pretty dominant in Potohar region. And also Ghakkhar never needed rajput title did they? At least historically they were always known as just Ghakkhars. I also don't see awan in Potohar region list.

And i don't know what kind of jatts have you met in real life, never seen anyone claiming rajput ancestry in real life at all.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Rajputs are politically strong in the areas where they live ... In Central Punjab you will see Rajputs in every govt cabinet be it PPP or pmln ... Even in South you will see langrials n johiyas being strong...
> c..



Langrial in south claim to be jatts, they are jatts basically. Watto of PPP in central punjab, again claim to be jatt.


----------



## Progressive1

LordOfMosquitos said:


> @Shahmir kashmir the lohars who have taken up mughal surname, are real mughals by ancestry? Or they are fake?
> When i look at people of karachi, there are so many mughals among them. Not just mughals, most of their population seem to consist of syeds and arabs like qureshis, sadiques, farooqis, usmanis etc. Matlab har aira ghaira in karachi, ya tou mughal, turk, pathan hey ya Hazrat Muhammad p.b.u.h, hazrat abubakar, hazrat Omar, hazrat usman ki awlaad hey...shakal daiko tou dalit ki surat nazar aati hey. In your punjab, you people can tell who is who, but what does your people think about these mughals , syeds etc of karachi?
> 
> 
> I have also observed that. DI khan's jats must be of different stock. They have sri lankan complexions. Among marwats there is proverb "dase tor laka jatt" (as black as jatt).



I have noted the same thing in Karachi, It seems foreign ancestry phenomena was lot bigger in UP/Bihar,never seen this to that significant extent among old native Pakistanis ethnicities. Couple of Biharis I once met from Karachi were all siddiques, but from what I have seen Shia Muhajirs defo look different from their origin state, from those I have met almost all looked at least Punjabi, Sindhis.


----------



## Shahmir

oye_natta said:


> *Higher status based on brahmin scripture? This is bs, at least in case of Punjab.*
> 
> Langrial in south claim to be jatts, they are jatts basically. Watto of PPP in central punjab, again claim to be jatt.



Yes it seems like some people are more into hindu brahmin manusmriti classification of the superiority of tribes/castes. But they should come out of their dream world as paksitan is a muslim society and here castes/tribes are merely treated as identities not some god given superiority classes as in the case of hindus.



creed04 said:


> I have noted the same thing in Karachi, It seems foreign ancestry phenomena was lot bigger in UP/Bihar,never seen this to any significant extent among old native Pakistanis ethnicities. Couple of Biharis I once met from Karachi were all siddiques, *but from what I have seen Shia Muhajirs defo look different from their origin state, from those I have met almost all looked at least Punjabi, Sindhis*.



Shia syeds from india are more likely to have some iranian/iraqi ancestary , it was also found in genetic paper on indian shias, I think this is also valid for shia syeds of punjab and sindh. That may explain different outlook of indian shias.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dil_dil

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> i would say given the magnitude of claims and self appointed titles, a reasonable estimate would be 8 to 10 million jatts - a little under 10% of Pak punjab. this is excluding kammis, rajputs, churas etc adopting jatt names lol. and probably similar number in east punjab where they comprise about half the population.



8-10 million in whole Punjab?


----------



## dil_dil

Shahmir kashmir said:


> Yes it seems like some people are more into hindu brahmin manusmriti classification of the superiority of tribes/castes. But they should come out of their dream world as paksitan is a muslim society and here castes/tribes are merely treated as identities not some god given superiority classes as in the case of hindus.
> 
> 
> 
> Shia syeds from india are more likely to have some iranian/iraqi ancestary , it was also found in genetic paper on indian shias, I think this is also valid for shia syeds of punjab and sindh. That may explain different outlook of indian shias.



In Kharian tehsil there two rajput chib villages, Bhudo Chak and Tuttha Rai Bahadur. They speak punjabi little differently then us,

Can you guess the dialect?

Mare ki, tare ki. ''Chalo Juliye''

Porke inya, which translate in to catch someone. Or phar ke leya in majhi dialect. This is Potohari or dogri?


----------



## Shahmir

oye_natta said:


> In Kharian tehsil there two rajput chib villages, Bhudo Chak and Tuttha Rai Bahadur. They speak punjabi little differently then us,
> 
> Can you guess the dialect?
> 
> Mare ki, tare ki. ''Chalo Juliye''
> 
> Porke inya, which translate in to catch someone. Or phar ke leya in majhi dialect. This is Potohari or dogri?



This is pothohari and pahari spoken on general pothohar areas of jehlum, rawalpindi, most of AJK and poonch and Rajauri. Dogri is more similar to the dialect spoken in north eastern parts of sialkot and shakargarh.

This punjabi dialect from Shakargarh is close to dogri





comparison dogri dialect of jammu , I have a feeling that dogri is shakargarhi punjabi mixed with little bit of pothohari pahari


----------



## dil_dil

Shahmir kashmir said:


> This is pothohari and pahari spoken on general pothohar areas of jehlum, rawalpindi, most of AJK and poonch and Rajauri. Dogri is more similar to the dialect spoken in north eastern parts of sialkot and shakargarh.
> 
> This punjabi dialect from Shakargarh is close to dogri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comparison dogri dialect of jammu , I have a feeling that dogri is shakargarhi punjabi mixed with little bit of pothohari pahari



2nd video is pure dogri dialect?


----------



## Shahmir

oye_natta said:


> 2nd video is pure dogri dialect?





oye_natta said:


> 2nd video is pure dogri dialect?



Yes second video is standard dogri spoken in jammu city, off course in villages they would speak more rough form of dogri. One family in our street are settlers from a village of Shakargarh near border area with jammu and they nearly speak standard dogri language while talking to each other. the video that I shared about sharakgarh is perhaps a village much farther away from border that is why it is more in line with punjabi but with dogri accent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dil_dil

LordOfMosquitos said:


> Kaka khels are of non-pashtun origin and were allowed by khattaks to settle.
> Khattaks are spread from mardan to kalabagh, they were originally from shawal valley from waziristan. Then settled in karak and from there they conquered rest of the areas.



Who are Khels of Mianwali?


----------



## Shahmir

oye_natta said:


> Who are Khels of Mianwali?



Niazi tribe of imran khan is cousin tribe of luffymonkey's marwat tribe, they are both lohani pashtuns and migrants from Katawaz Paktika province of Afghanistan. I think it is time to send them both back to Paktika .


----------



## Butchcassidy

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> Major Jat clans
> 
> Below are brief descriptions of the main Jat clans in Punjab:[19]
> 
> Aheer
> 
> The Aheer have two theories of their origin. Some claim descent from Qutub Shah, who is also the ancestor of the Awan tribe, while other connect themselves with the Yaduvanshi Ahirs tribe of North India. They are found in Khushab, Chiniot, Sargodha, Mianwali, Jhang, Bhakkar and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Ahlawat
> 
> The Ahlawat were part of a group of Muslim Jat clans, known as the Mulla, who were found in Haryana. Like other Jat and Rajput clans of Haryana, they emigrated to Pakistan after partition. They are now found mainly in Okara district.
> 
> Arar
> 
> The Arar claim descent from a Mughal nobleman. They are found in Dipalpur.
> 
> Assoun
> 
> Like many other Jat clans, the Assoun claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are found mainly in Gujranwala District.
> 
> Athru
> 
> One of the many small Jat clan settled in Jhelum District.
> 
> Atwal
> 
> The Muslim Atwal were found mainly in Jalandhar, Amritsar and Kapurthala districts of East Punjab. Like other Jat clans, they emigrated to Pakistan after the partition. They are now found mainly in Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Toba Tek Singh Districts.
> 
> Aulakh
> 
> One of the largest Jat clans found in the Punjab. Muslim Aulakh were found mainly in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Lahore, Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Jalandhar and Ludhiana district. The Aulakh also are an important Saraiki-speaking Jat clan in Layyah District. like other Muslim Jats of East Punjab, they moved to Pakistan after partition in 1947.
> 
> Bachhal
> 
> The Bacchal claim descent from Taoni Rajputs. Muslim Bacchal were found in Ambala District prior to partition. They are now found mainly in Gujranwala and Sargodha diastricts.
> 
> Badhan
> 
> The Badhan claim descent from the Dogras of Jammu. They are found in Jhelum, Gujarat and Sialkot districts. There were also a few Badhan villages in Gurdaspur prior to partition.
> 
> Baghar
> 
> The Baghiar are found in Sargodha District, mainly in Shahpur Tehsil.
> 
> Baidwan
> 
> The Baidwan are said to be of Sikh origin. Baidwan were found in Ambala and other districts of Haryana. They are now found scattered in Okara, Kumbra, Mataur, Mauli, Sohana, Sahiwal, Vehari and Multan and Mohali district.
> 
> Bains
> 
> The Bains claim descent from the Janjua Rajputs, and are one of the larger Jat clans. Prior to partition, the Muslim branch of this clan extended from Rawalpindi in the west to Hoshiarpur in the east. Many Bains Jat are also settled in the canal colony districts of Faisalabad and Sahiwal. After partition, Muslim members of this tribe moved to Pakistan. The Bains are the largest Jat clan in Rawalpindi District.
> 
> Bajwa
> 
> Bajwas are found in all tehsils except Daska. In the Sialkot tehsil they inhabit the Bhagowal zail only. In the Zafarwal tehsil they are grouped around Chawinda, in the Raya tehsil around Narowal, while in Pasrur they are found mainly in the northwest with headquarters at Kalaswala.
> 
> Bal
> 
> One of the largest Jat tribe, found throughout the central districts of Lahore, Kasur, Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala and Okara. Prior to partition, Muslim Bal were also found in Amritsar, Jalandhar, Kapurthala and Ludhiana. Many have also settled in the canal colony districts of Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Sargodha.
> 
> Bandechha
> 
> The Bandechha or Badecha claim Suryavanshi ancestry. They were found in Sialkot, as well as Gurdaspur, Hoshiarpur and Jalandhar district. They are now found mainly in Faisalabad and Sahiwal.
> 
> Bangial
> 
> The Bangial claim Parmar Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Jhelum, Rawalpindi, Gujarat and Gujranwala district. Many Rawalpindi Bangial claim to be Rajputs.
> 
> Baryar
> 
> A small Jat clan found mainly in Mandi Bahauddin and Sargodha districts.
> 
> Basra
> 
> The Basra claim to be of Saroya Rajput ancestry. Found mainly in villages around Pasrur in Sialkot District, and in neighbouring Gujranwala District. Some also settled in the canal colony districts of Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Sargodha in the 19th century.
> 
> Batth
> 
> The Batth are found in villages of the Lahore District.
> 
> Bhachar
> 
> The Bhachar are found mainly in Wan Bhachran in Mianwali District. They claim descent from the Khokhar Rajputs.
> 
> Bhadiar
> 
> The Bhadiar claim SuryavanshiRajput ancestry. Found mainly in Sialkot and Gujarat districts.
> 
> Bhagwal
> 
> The Bhagwal claim Mughal ancestry. Found mainly in Gujarat and Jhelum districts.
> 
> Bhalli
> 
> A Jat clan found mainly in Sialkot District.
> 
> Bhangu
> 
> The Bhangu or Bhangoo or Bhango are prominent Jat clan and original inhabitants of the Punjab. Muslim Bhangu are found in different areas of the pakistani province of Punjab (Districts of Lahore, Sheikhupura, Jhang, Kasur, Sahiwal), Sindh (Khairpur District), Sarhad, and Kashmir with large number of villages and land holdings.
> 
> Bhati
> 
> Bhattis are a Jatt and Rajput tribe. In the Punjab the Bhattis are a widespread tribe from whom have descended many Jatt clans like the sidhu.
> 
> Bhidwal
> 
> The Bhidwal are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan found in Bhakkar District.
> 
> Bhinder
> 
> The Bhinder are found mainly in Gujranwala and Sialkot districts. Bhinders from Ludhiana and Jalandhar are settled in Faisalabad.
> 
> Bhukar
> 
> A Jat clan found in Jhelum and Multan districts. They are one of the major Jat clans of the Pothohar region.
> 
> Bhullar
> 
> The Bhullar, together with the Heer/Hayer and Maan, are considered the oldest Jat clan. They were found as far east as Patiala, and far west as Sargodha.
> 
> Bhutta
> 
> The Bhutta are found throughout southern Punjab; they are one of the largest Saraiki-speaking Jat clans. They claim descent from Suryavanshi Rajputs. The Pirzada family of Bahawalpur belong to this clan.
> 
> Bohar
> 
> The Bohar claim descent from the Parmar Rajputs. They are the main Jat clan of the Cholistan desert, and are found in Bahawalpur, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan and Dera Ghazi Khan districts.
> 
> Boparai
> 
> The Muslim branch of Boparai Jats are living in Pakistani Punjab and Indian Punjab. In Pakistani Punjab the Boparai Jats are located in Faisalabad district and Toba Tek Singh district. There are some Boparai Jat families who have moved to Lahore in the last few years and in the Sheikhupura district.
> 
> Buttar
> 
> One of the larger Jat clans, found throughout the central districts. Prior to partition, a good many were found in Amritsar, Jalandhar and Ludhiana.
> 
> Chadhar
> 
> One of larger Jat clans, found mainly in Jhang, Faisalabad, Sargodha, Sahiwal, and Toba Tek Singh. The Chadhar claim descent from the Agnivanshi Rajputs. A few Chadhar Jats were also found in Firuzpur district. They are descended from Raja Tur Tanwar. Their chief tribes are the Rajokes, Kamokes, Jappas, Loons, Pajikes, Deokes, Ballankes, Sajokes.[20]
> 
> Chahal
> 
> One of the larger Jat clans, found throughout central Punjab. The Chahal are also found in Jhelum and Gujrat Districts. They were also one of the larger Muslim Jat clan in East Punjab.
> 
> Chatha
> 
> The Chatha are found in Sialkot, Gujranwala, and Sargodha district. They are the largest Jat clan in Rawalpindi District. A few Muslim Chatha were also found in Patiala.
> 
> Chattar
> 
> The Chattar are found in Narowal District. They claim descent from the Dogras.
> 
> Chohan
> 
> Chohan/Chauhan is a unique Jat and Rajput clan that originated from the ancient Chauhan Rajputs of North India. Chauhan Jats are descendents of ancient Chauhan Rajputs whose ancestors chose farming and family over the sword. Most Chohan Jats follow the Sikh Faith
> 
> Cheema
> 
> One of the major Jat clans in the Punjab Pakistan are the Cheemas. They are known for producing National and Punjab government cabinet members and have had a number of influential leaders. The tribe is mainly concentrated in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Wazirabad districts and also in Bahawalpur and Tehsil Yazman.
> 
> Chhachhar
> 
> The Chhachhar claim descent from a Mughal nobleman. They are found in Kasur, Okara, Dera Ghazi Khan, Bahawalpur, Multan, Sahiwal and Muzaffargarh district.
> 
> Chhajra
> 
> The Chhajra claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found mainly in Muzaffargah, Layyah, Multan, Rahim Yar Khan and Rajanpur districts.
> 
> Chhina
> 
> The Chhina are completely distinct from the Cheema, although the two clans are often confused. They claim descent from the Johiya Rajputs. The Chhina are found throughout Punjab. Historically, the Chhina were also found in Amritsar, Gurdaspur and Jalandhar districts of East Punjab. In west Punjab they were found in Lahore, Sargodha, Gujranwala, Gujarat, Jhelum, Rawalpindi and Mianwali. The Chhina are one of the larger tribes of the Gujar Khan Tehsil of Rawalpindi. In Bhakkar, they occupy the northern third of the district. In Multan, they were one of the larger of the Saraiki-speaking tribes.
> 
> Dab
> 
> The Dab are a small Jat clan found mainly in Shorkot Tehsil.
> 
> Daha
> 
> The tribe claims descent from Daha, who was said to be a Muslim holyman, who married the daughter of Parihar Rajput. They does claim kinship with the Bohar and Parhar Jats, who are also of Parihar Rajput ancestry.
> 
> Dahba
> 
> The Dahba claim descent from the Janjua Rajputs. They are found mainly in Gujrat District.
> 
> Daher
> 
> The Daher claim Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan and are found in Jhang, Chiniot, Sargodha, Muzaffargarh, Bahawalpur and Multan districts.
> 
> Dandiwal
> 
> The Dandiwal are a clan that claims Chauhan Rajput ancestry. The Muslim branch was found in Hissar District, and they were one of the larger Mulla Jat clans. They are now found mainly in Okara, Vehari and Sahiwal districts.
> 
> Dawana
> 
> The Dawana are a major clan of the Rajput tribe. They are originally from Ludhiana and migrated to Punjab in 1012. After a number of wars they shifted to Jhang and surrounding areas.
> 
> Deo
> 
> The Deo claim Suryavanshi Rajput ancestry. They are found throughout central Punjab, and prior to partition, were also found in Amritsar and Jalandhar districts. They are closely connected to the Sohal and Deol clan.
> 
> Dhaliwal
> 
> The Dhaliwal or Dhariwal are a major Jat clan in Mandi Bahauddin district. They are also found in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Lahore and Narowal. Prior to partition, a good many were also found in Hoshiarpur, Gurdaspur and Amritsar.
> 
> Dhamial
> 
> The Dhamial claim descent from the Janjua Rajputs. They are found mainly in Jhelum District and the Gujar Khan Tehsil of Rawalpindi District.
> 
> Dhandla
> 
> The Dhandla claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Layyah District.
> 
> Dhandu
> 
> The Dhandu claim descent from the Panwar Rajputs. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat tribe, found mainly in Bahawalpur District.
> 
> Dharni
> 
> Dharni's came into the Punjab region from the present central Asia.
> 
> Dhillon
> 
> Another famous central Punjab tribe, found in Lahore, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Shaikhupura, Sargodha and Gujrat districts. Prior to partition, found through East Punjab as well.
> 
> Dhindsa
> 
> The Dhindsa claim descent from the Saroha Rajputs. They are found mainly in Gujarat, Sialkot and Faisalabad districts. Prior to partition, they were also found mainly in Gurdaspur, Jalandhar, Ludhiana and Patiala districts.
> 
> Dhoat
> 
> The Dhoat are found mainly in Gujranwala District. They claim close connection with the Sekhon Jats.
> 
> Dhudhi
> 
> A tribe of Bar nomads claiming Parmar Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sargodha, Sialkot, Jhang, Vehari, Sahiwal, Faisalabad and Okara districts.
> 
> Dosanjh
> 
> The Muslim branch of the Dosanj were found mainly in Kapurthala and Jalandhar districts. They are now found mainly in Faisalabad district.
> 
> Dudhra
> 
> A Jat clan found in Gugrat and Sailkot districts.
> 
> Duggal
> 
> A small Jat clan found in Mandi Bahauddin and Sargodha districts. They should not be confused with the Khatri Duggal clan, which is entirely distinct.
> 
> Gahi
> 
> Gahi is a Saraiki speaking small tribe mainly found in [Khushab] District descents from central Asia
> 
> Ganjial
> 
> Ganjial are a Rajput/Jat tribe found in Gujrat, Khushab, and Jhelum districts of Punjab, Pakistan and a few are also found in Azad Kashmir. According to the tribes tradition, they are a sub clan of the Khokhar Rajputs.
> 
> Ghallu
> 
> A Saraiki-speaking Jat clan found mainly in Multan, Rahim Yar Khan and Muzaffargarh districts. They trace their descent from a Rajput prince.
> 
> Ghuman
> 
> The Ghumman are a tribe of Janjua Rajputs ancestry. They are descendants of Raja Ghumman Khan Janjua. They are found primarily in Sialkot and Gujranwala districts. Prior to partition, Muslim Ghuman were also found in Gurdaspur and Amritsar. They use the title of Raja, Rana, Rai or Chaudhary.
> 
> Gill
> 
> One of the larger Jat clans. Historically, the Gills were found as far west as Sargodha and far east as Patiala. Many also settled in the canal colonies of Faisalabad and Sahiwal. They remain the third largest Muslim Jat tribe, after the Sandhus and Sidhus.
> 
> Godara
> 
> The Godara were another Mulla Jat clan found mainly in Hissar and Sirsa. Like other Mulla Jat clans, they emigrated to Pakistan after partition.
> 
> Gondal
> 
> The Gondal are found mainly in Mandi Bahauddin, Gujarat, Jhelum, Chakwal and Sargodha districts. They claim descent from the Chauhan Rajputs. The Gondal of Rawalpindi claim to be Rajputs. Makhdoom due to family of Hazrat Makhdoom Burhanuddin (RA) are also descent from the Gondal. The Gondal are one of larger Jat clans of Northwest Punjab.
> 
> Goraya
> 
> The Muslim branch of the Goraya were found mainly in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Lahore, Amritsar, Jalandhar and Hoshiarpur districts. They settled in the 19th century in the canal colonies districts of Sargodha, Sahiwal and Faisalabad and also settled in the 18th century in Mirpurkhas (Deh 160 Digri)Sindh.
> 
> Grewal
> 
> The Grewal Jat claim Chandel Rajput ancestry. The Muslim branch of the Grewal were concentrated in Ludhiana District. They are now scattered in Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Sargodha districts.
> 
> Gujjral
> 
> The Gujral Jat claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are found in Gujrat and Jhelum districts. The Jat Gujjral have no connection with the Khatri Gujral, although both communities originate in the Jhelum region.
> 
> Hal
> 
> The Hal clan are found in Jhelum District.
> 
> Hamooka
> 
> A Jat clan claiming Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Sargodha, Khushab and Chakwal districts.
> 
> Hanjra
> 
> The Hanjra were found mainly in Gujranwala, Lahore and Amritsar districts. They are also the largest Jat clan in Muzaffargarh District.
> 
> Hans
> 
> The Hans clan claims descent from a Qureshi Arab who settled in Pakka Sidhar in Sahiwal District. His descendants intermarried with the Jat tribes of the neighbourhood, and as such became Jat. Found in Sahiwal, Khanewal, Layyah and Bhakkar districts.
> 
> Haral
> Heer or Hayer
> 
> The Hayer generally pronounced as Heer (and spelled Hayre), are one of three original or Asl clans of the Jat, the other two being Bhullar and Maan. They are among the Punjabi-speaking Jat clans of central Punjab, and also among the Saraiki-speaking tribes.
> 
> Heer
> 
> Heer,Hir, Heir, Her, Hayer, Haer is gotra of Jats found in Punjab (India), Haryana and Pakistan. They originated from Heer Syala place.The Jat Gotra 'Heer' and 'Her' are the same. 'Her' is originated from 'Heers'.
> 
> Hundal
> 
> The Hundal claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They were found mainly in Amritsar and Gurdaspur districts. Hundal villages in Gurdaspur were in Shakargarh Tehsil, which is now in the Narowal District. The Amritsar Hundals are now founded mainly in Faisalabad District.
> 
> Hunjan
> 
> The Hunjan Jats claim Georgian origin.
> 
> Jai
> 
> A Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found mainly in Multan and Khanewal districts.
> 
> Jajja
> 
> They are descendants of King Jajja of Kashmir 748-751 A.D.[21] They are prominent in the Jutt family. There are twelve villages of the Jajja family in District Sialkot. Most of them are on the western side of Qila Suba Singh, now called Qila Kalarwala-Pasrur Road, and to the eastern side of BRB Canal. They are Jats. No other Jat clan or other landlord family is found in any of these villages except the Jajjas. Landowners are only Jajjas. Villages are Khan Jajja, Mohrikey Jajja, Ooncha Jajja, Ghanokey Jajja, Hussa Jajja, Lodhikey Jajja, Jeowali Jajja and some villages in Bahawalpur tehsil Yazman Chak 62DB, 68DB, 63DB, 89DB, etc.
> 
> Janjua Jat
> 
> Janjua Jat are mainly found in Gujarat, Faislabad, Mianwali in Pakistan and in Haryana of India
> 
> Jakhar
> 
> Some Jakhar claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs, others from the Chauhan Rajputs. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found in Layyah, Muzaffargarh, Bhakkar, Multan and Khanewal districts.
> 
> Jandral
> 
> The Jandral claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhelum and Chakwal districts.
> 
> Jandran
> 
> The Jandran claim that they are converted to Islam from Sikhism. Some claim to be Jat and some claim to be Mughal. The tribe is found mainly in Jhang, Khanewal, Vehari, Lahore, Lodhran and Faisalabad districts of Punjab. The main villages of the tribe are Jandran in Sargodha District, and Jandran Khurd and Jandran Kallan in Okara District.
> 
> Jathol
> 
> Jathol is a gotra found in the Punjab region of India and Pakistan.
> 
> Jhammat
> 
> The Jhammat claim descent from the Parmar Rajputs. They are found in Sargodha, Jhelum, Khushab, Bhakkar and Layyah districts.
> 
> Jhawari
> 
> The Jhawari claim descent from the Khokhar Rajputs. They are found in Sargodha, Mandi Bahauddin and Khushab districts.
> 
> Jhujh
> 
> The Jhujh claim descent from the Chauhan Rajputs. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin, Okara, Sahiwal and Sargodha districts. Mong (Mandi Bahaudin), Pipli Bakka Jhujh (Sargodha), Jhujh Khurd and Jhujh Kalan (Okara) are the main villages of this clan. They are classified as an agricultural Mohammadan Jat clan, and found in Montgomery (Sahiwal)and Shahpur districts.
> 
> Johal
> 
> The Muslim Johal were found mainly in Amritsar, Ludhiana and Jalandhar. Some had also settled in Faisalabad in the 19th century. They are now found in Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Toba Tak Singh districts.
> 
> Juta
> 
> The Jat are a small clan, found mainly in Shorkot Tehsil, and neighbouring Toba Tek Singh District.
> 
> Khokhar
> 
> The Khokhar are found mainly in District Multan, Khushab and Mianwali. Some Khokhar Used Malik and Chaudhary as surname
> 
> Kadher
> 
> The Kadher are found mainly in District Mandi Bahauddin and in Nanakana Sahib. In Mandi Bahauddin there is a union council by the name of Kadher (UC:22 Kadhar). In district Nankana Sahib there is only one village where the Kadher live (Burj Bibi). The word Kadher is also sometimes written as Kadhar.
> 
> Kahlon
> 
> The Kahlon are found mainly in Sialkot, Sangla Hill, Gurdaspur and Amritsar Districts. They belong to Muslim, Sikh and Hindu Jat clan and are now scattered throughout central Punjab. Some famous Kahlon personalities include a great poet and intellectual of sub-continent Faiz Ahmed Faiz, popular singer Abrar-ul-Haq, a well-known politician in Pakistan Late Mumtaz Ahmed Kahloon and Squadron Leader (r) Late Imtiaz Ahmed Kahloon.
> 
> Kalro
> 
> Kalro, Originally a Jutt tribe of Pakistan, The Kalroo were part of a group of Muslim Jat clans, who were found mostly in South Punjab & Sindh Provence of Pakistan.
> 
> Exact origins are not known but as per the facts from South Punjab the origin of this family was the old city of Dera Ghazi Khan & Sindh Province. The old city of Dera Ghazi Khan was situated at the distance of 10 miles (16 km) towards east of the present city. In 1908, the old city was destroyed due to flash floods from heavy rains overflowing the River Indus. Due to that some members of this family migrated to Multan, MuzaffarGarh, Dera Ismail Khan & some members of this family migrated to the newly established city Dera Ghazi khan in 1910. They were basically 'Darwaish Sifat' Religious People. Most of the members of Kalroo family were landlords. Members of this tribe are mostly settled in province of south Punjab & Sindh. The language of Kalroo people is known as Saraiki & as per some people Sindhi as well
> 
> Kallu or Kallah
> 
> The Kallu / Kallah are found mainly in Sargodha and Khushab district. A few were also found in Amritsar and Jalandhar prior to partition.
> 
> Kalhora
> 
> Kalhora or Sarai, originally a Jat tribe, also known as Doddi Lati, which gave a dynasty to Sind and is still represented in Dera Ghazi Khan. Its ancestors were darweshes who followed the tenets of the Sayyid Muhammad, the Junpuri, a noted teacher, and one of them, Harmus, espoused a daughter of the Abara Jats of Sind, receiving a grant of land as her dower. His son or grandson. Shaikh Nasir, and his son Shaikh Din Muhammad established their temporal and spiritual authority over the Abara territory in Upper Sind. His brother Yar Muhammad threw off all allegiance to the Mughals, seized the Siwistan sarkar of Thatha, the Siwi mahali of Bakhar in the Multan Province, and Dihar, and wrested the title of Khudayar from the Mughal authorities. His descendant Nur Muhammad drove the Daudpotras out of the zamindari of Lakkhi, in the Bakhar mahal. In 1736-37 the Lati Khan, Khudayar received the province of Thatha, together with the southern part of the Bakhar sarkar, but two or three years later he was stripped of two-thirds of his territory by Nadir Shah. After Nadir Shahs death however the Khudayar assumed authority over all Sind, under the nominal suzerainty of the Durranis, but their rule was short-lived. Nur Muhammad Kalhora was succeeded on his death in 1762 by his son Muhammad Murad, but he only ruled for five years and was deposed by the Talpur Baloch, who set up his brother Mian Ghulam Shah (1757-58). An attempt by his brother Attar Khan to regain Sind, under the authority of a Durrani grant, failed, Ghulam Shah died in 1771, while superintending the erection of the fortress of Haidarabad in Sindh, after a stormy reign of 15 years. He had in 1758 allowed the East India Company to establish a factory in Sindh, but Sarfarz Khan, his son and successor, cancelled the permit in 1775. A year previously he had caused Bahram Khan, head of the Talpurs, and one of his sons to be assassinated, and this led his dethronement, in or about 1786.[22]
> 
> Kalyal
> 
> The Kalyal claim descent from the Chandravanshi Rajputs. They are found mainly in Jhelum, Chakwal and Rawalpindi districts, and are the second largest Jat clan in the region, after the Gondal. Like other Jat clans of the Pothohar region, many claim to be Rajput.
> 
> Kalyar
> 
> The Kalyar claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are the principal tribe of the Kirana Bar. They are found in Sargodha, Jhang, Multan, Muzaffargarh and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Kamoka or Kamoke
> 
> This is one of the sub-cast of Chadhar Jat/Rajputs.
> 
> Kang
> 
> The Kang are one of the larger Jat clans. They claim descent from Jogah, who was also an ancestor of the Sohal and Natt Jats. They are found in Lahore, Shaikhupura, Sialkot, Gujrat, Sargodha, Narowal, Faisalabad and Sahiwal districts. Prior to partition, many Muslim Kang were also found in Amritsar, Firozpur, Jalandhar and Ludhiana districts.
> 
> Kanyal
> 
> The Kanyal are another Jat clan from the Pothohar region. They claim descent from the Minhas Rajputs. They are found mainly in Jhelum, Gujrat and Rawalpindi districts.
> 
> Kathia
> 
> Originating from Parmara Rajputs, the Kathia are a unique Jat tribe. They are
> 
> found in Pakistan's districts of Jhelum, Sahiwal, and Mandi Bahauddin. They have been present in these regions of Punjab since the time of Alexander the Great. They represent a small portion of the total Jat population.
> 
> Khaira
> 
> The Khaira claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found throughout central Punjab, and prior to partition, were also found in Amritsar, Jalandhar and Ludhiana districts. They are now found in Faisalabad, Sargodha, Khanewal, Lahore, Sialkot, Kasur and Gujranwala districts.
> 
> Kharal
> 
> Kharal have descended from Agnivanshi Panwar Rajput They live mainly in Sandal Bar in the Punjab, Pakistan. The hero of the romantic poem Mirza Sahiban, Mirza, was a Kharal and is known as Mirza Jat throughout the Punjab region.
> 
> Khar
> 
> The Khar claim descent from the Kharal Rajputs. They are found in Muzaffargarh, Layyah and Bhakkar districts.
> 
> Khatarmal
> 
> The Khatarmal claim descent from the famous Gakhar tribe. Their ancestor married into the Jat community, and they now considered Jat. They can be found in Jhelum and Gujarat districts.
> 
> Khatri
> 
> The Khatri are a Mulla Jat clan, who were found in Sonepat and Rohtak. They are now found in Okara and Sahiwal districts. The Khatri Jat have no connection with the famous Khatri tribe of Punjab.
> 
> Khingar
> 
> The Khinger claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found in Attock, Rawalpindi and Jhelum districts. Like other clans of the Pothohar region, they have a dual identity, some claiming to be Jat, and some to be Rajput.
> 
> Khoti
> 
> The Khoti claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhelum and Chakwal districts.
> 
> Kianth
> 
> The Kianth are a small Jat clan who claim Rajput ancestry from Rajasthan. They are found in Faisalabad District, Rahim Yar Khan District and Kashmir. The Kianth Jat have no connection with the Kainth caste of India.
> 
> Kainth
> 
> The kainth Jats are people who belong to Sikhs as well as hindu. In punjab this name is used in some other classes as well who used to work under real kainth people. In Harayana, most of them are in kaithal.
> 
> Kohja
> 
> The Kohja claim descent from a Turkish nobleman. They were found in Jalandhar District until partition. They are now found in Jhang District, Nankana Sahab and Faisalabad. They are found in Mehais South (village of Nankana Sahab)old in (Sheikhupura district).
> 
> Korotaneh
> 
> The Korotaneh are clans of jutt ancestry from indoaryan origin .They are living in Sialkot district of Pakistan .They are also found in the area of Indian Punjab.
> 
> Lak
> 
> The Lak claim ancestry from the Parmar Rajputs. They are found in Sargodha, Khushab, Mandi Bahuaddin and Jhang districts.
> 
> Lakhan
> 
> The Lakhan are jatt clan descendant of Maharaja Ranjit Singh . They are mostly found in Gurdaspur, Batala districts of Indian Punjab and also in Faisalabad and Gujrat districts of Pakistan
> 
> Lalli
> 
> According to the ancient records, one Lalli used to be the governor of the Afghanistan area in the 7th century.
> 
> Langrial
> 
> The Langrial have a number of traditions. Some claim Rajput ancestry, others claim to be Qureshi Arabs. They are one of the most widespread of the Jat clans, found in Gujrat, Jhelum, Rawalpindi, Multan, Faisalabad, Vehari, Khanewal and Lodhran districts.
> 
> Lehal (also spelled Lehel, Lail, Lehl, Lel or Lahil)
> 
> The Lehal Jats are Sikhs in east Punjab, India and Muslims in the west Punjab, Pakistan. They are found in the Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Ferozpur and Patiala districts of east Punjab. They are also found in Karnal district of Haryana. Some feel that they are related to the Magyar chieftain Lehel, a leader of the Hungarian army who died in 955 in the Battle of Augsburg.
> 
> Ladhar
> 
> The Ladhar claim are original jat . They are found in Sialkot,Faisalabad and Narowal districts.
> 
> Lodhra
> 
> Lodhra is an old Jat clan that lives mostly in south and north Punjab. They live in Lodhran District, Multan District, Gujranwala District and Bahawalpur District.
> 
> Lodike
> 
> The Lodike are a clan of the Kharal Rajputs. They are found in Gujranwala District, where they occupy 82 villages.
> 
> Lohanch
> 
> The Lohanch are a small Jat clan, found only in Muzaffargarh District.
> 
> Lurka
> 
> The Lurka are a small Jat clan found in the Sandal Bar region. They are now confined to Faisalabad District.
> 
> Makhdoom
> 
> The Makhdoom descendant of the Gondal clan, found mainly in Mandi Bahauddin, Gujarat, Jhelum, Chakwal, Hafizabad, Lahore, Gujranwala, Rawalpindi, Malakwal and Sargodha districts. They claim descent from the Chauhan Rajputs.
> 
> Maan
> 
> The Maan are one of the original Jat clans, together with the Bhullar and Heer/Hayer being known as the Asl or original Jats. They are found throughout central Punjab. Prior to partition, they were also found in Amritsar, Jalandhar, Hoshiarpur, Ludhiana, Firuzpur and Patiala districts. They are now found in Faisalabad, Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala, Lahore, Kasur, Okara, Sahiwal and Sargodha districts. The Maan were also found among the Mulla Jat of Karnal District.
> 
> Mahil
> 
> The Mahil claim Chandravanshi Rajput ancestry. Muslim Mahil were found in Gurdaspur, Jalandhar, Firuzpur, Hoshiarpur and Patiala. They are now found in Okara, Khanewal, Sahiwal and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Mahoon
> 
> The Mahoon are descended from Nosherwan Aadil , who was a king and very famous in his justice. They are Sikh from origin but later converted to Islam. They are found in Faisalabad, Nawab Shah, Khoshab, Okara, Sindh districts. Some of them write Malik with there names and some write Sardar. In Faisalabad they are mostly living in Tandlianwala which is subdivision of Faisabad, in village Bhucho Anna (364 gb), Mahoon wala chak (600 gb), Junda Wali and in jeevan ka thatha.
> 
> Mahra
> 
> The Mahra claim descent from a Mughal nobleman. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan found mainly in Dera Ghazi Khan, Multan, Muzaffargarh and Layyah districts.
> 
> Maitla
> 
> The Maitla claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhang, Sargodha, Multan, Bahawalpur, Muzafarghar, Gujranwala, Sialkot, Okara and Sahiwal districts.
> 
> Majoka
> 
> This clan is found at the banks of river Jehlum in the Sargodha District. The ancestry of Majoka clan is not fully clear yet. Majokas claim ancestry from Muslim invaders of India in the seventh century. However, other opinions include a Rajput or Chadhar descent.
> 
> Makwal
> 
> The Makwal claim Qureshi Arab ancestry. They are found mainly in Dera Ghazi Khan and Muzaffargarh districts.
> 
> Mallana
> 
> The Mallana are a Jat tribe found throughout Punjab. They claim descent from a Mughal nobleman.
> 
> Malhi
> 
> The Malhi claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found mainly in Sialkot District.
> 
> Malik
> 
> The Malik are a Mulla Jat clan, and are also known as the Ghatwala. They were found in Sonepat and Rohtak in Haryana. Now they are found mainly in Okara, Sahiwal and Vehari districts.
> 
> Mamyal
> 
> The Mamyal claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found only in Rawalpindi District, principally in the village of Mamyal in Kahuta Tehsil.
> 
> Manda
> 
> The Manda are found mainly in Sialkot District.
> 
> Mangat
> 
> The Mangat claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin and Gujrat districts. Muslim Mangat were also found in Ambala and Ludhiana districts. They too have settled in Mandi Bahauddin.
> 
> Manj
> 
> The Manj claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin and Gujrat districts. Muslim Manj were also found in Ambala and Ludhiana districts. They too have settled in Punjab,Pakistan.
> 
> Marath
> 
> The Marath claim purely Jat ancestry. They are found in Sargodha, Jhang, Toba tek Sing,Chiiot,Chakwal,Vehari and Gujranwala districts.
> 
> Minhas
> 
> Mainly found in Middle/North Punjab.The Minhas claim descent from the Suryavanshi
> 
> Marhal
> 
> The Marhal are a Jat clan to whom the family of the Nawabs of Karnal belonged. They were found in Samana and Karnal in Haryana. Many have now settled in Hyderabad in Sindh, while others are found in Multan.
> 
> Marral
> 
> The Marral claim Chauhan Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, and are found in Jhang, Bahawalpur, Multan and Sahiwal districts.
> 
> Marrar
> 
> Marrar is a Jat tribe of Pakistan, India. According to the book Glossary of tribes Castes of Punjab and NW Province Marrars were Sombansi Rajputs. The Marrars in Gujrat say they came into the Punjab from Samana, India in the service of Moghul King Akbar who settled them in the Gujrat district of Punjab.
> 
> Matharu
> 
> The Matharu claim Jadaun Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala, Hoshiarpur, Jalandhar and Patiala districts.
> 
> Mathyal
> 
> The Mathyal (sometimes pronounced Matial or Matyal) are Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Rawalpindi and Jhelum districts.
> 
> Mekan
> 
> The Mekan claim Parmar Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sargodha, Jhang, Jhelum and Chakwal districts.
> 
> Nanda Jats are said to be of Georgian, Tatar, Kazakh and Chechen origin. They are mostly found in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Faisalabad, Okara, Islamabad, etc.
> 
> Nagra
> 
> The Nagra are connected with the Cheema clan, and claim Chauhan Rajput ancestry. They are found in Lahore, Gujranwala and Sialkot districts.
> 
> Nagyal
> 
> The Nagyal claim Minhas Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhelum, Chakwal, Gujrat and Rawalpindi districts.
> 
> Naich
> 
> The Naich claim Rajput ancestry. They found in Bahawalpur, Sadiqabad, Kabirwala, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan, Muzaffargarh, Bhakkar and Khushab districts of Punjab. The Naich are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan.
> 
> Nain
> 
> The Nain are a Mulla Jat clan. They were found in Patiala, Bhatinda and Hissar. Like other Mulla Jats, they moved to Pakistan after partition. They are now found mainly in Multan, Sahiwal and Okara districts.
> 
> Narwa/Narma
> 
> Narwa/Narma are a Jat/Rajput Clan in Gujrat Kashmir Rawalpindi and Narowal. According to tradition they are descended from a Raja Karan whose other son found the Thathal Clan.
> 
> Naswana or Nissowana
> 
> The Naswana (also pronounced Nissowana) claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Chiniot, Jhang, Sargodha and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Nathyal
> 
> Nathyals are descendents of Janjua Rajputs* (H.A. Rose 1919).
> 
> They are found in the potohar region of Pakistan in the districts of Jhelum, Chakwal, Rawalpindi and Gujarat. There are also found in the districts of Bhimber, Mirpur and Jammu.
> 
> Natt
> 
> The Natt claim Chandravanshi Rajputs ancestry. They are found in Gujranwala and Sialkot districts.
> 
> Naul
> 
> The Naul claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Kasur, Sahiwal, Okara, Sheikhupura, Nankana Sahib and Jhang districts.
> 
> Niara
> 
> The Niara claim to be Jat descendants of King Mirz Haider of Kashmir. Most Niaras will be found in high government positions, while a Niara has also been one of the presidents of Pakistan. They are mostly found in Sialkot, Lahore, Faisalabad, Islamabad, Multan, etc.
> 
> Nonari
> 
> The Nonari claim descent from the Meer/Barber Rajputs. They are found in Layyah, Bhakkar, Muzaffargarh, Multan, Sahiwal, Faisalabad and Rahim Yar Khan districts.
> 
> Noon
> 
> The Noon claim to be a clan of Bhatti Rajputs. Some consider themselves Jat, while others claim to be Rajput. The Noon of Bhakkar and Layyah generally claim to be Jat, while those of Sargodha and Multan claim to be Rajput.
> 
> Padda
> 
> The Padda claim descent from the Rajputs. They are found in Sialkot and Narowal districts.
> 
> Pannun
> 
> The Pannun claim Suryavanshi Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Lahore, Kasur, Gujranwala and Sialkot districts. Prior to partition, they were also found in Amritsar, Gurdaspur and Firozpur.
> 
> Pansota
> 
> The Pansota have settled in Faisalabad, Jhang and Toba Tek Singh districts. Most of them migrated from Indian city of Hoshiarpur.
> 
> Parhar
> 
> The Parhar are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found throughout southern Punjab, with a few villages in Sargodha District. They are Parihar Rajputs by origin.
> 
> Phogat
> 
> The Phogat were another Mulla Jat clan. Muslim Phogat were found in Sonepat and Rohtak. They are now found mainly in Okara, Vehari and Kasur districts.
> 
> Punyal
> 
> The Punyal are a Jat clan found mainly in Dadayal district of Mirpur Azad Kashmir. They are also found in Gujar Khan area.
> 
> Randhawa
> 
> The Randhawa claim Jadaun Rajput ancestry. The Randhawa are one of the larger Jat tribes, mainly warriors, Martial Race among Jat, found in Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala, Sheikhupura, Lahore and Kasur districts. Prior to partition, Muslim Randhawa were also present in Amritsar, Firuzpur, Gurdaspur [{(Dharam Kot Randhawa)}], Hoshiarpur, Jalandhar and Patiala districts. There are several villages of Randhawa in Mirpurkhas, Badin, Nawab Shah and Sangarh districts in Sindh.
> 
> Ranjha
> 
> The Ranjha claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin, Gujrat, Jhelum and Sargodha districts. The tribe is famous for producing Deedo Ranjha, the main character in the legend of Heer Ranjha.
> 
> Ranyal
> 
> The Ranyals are predominantly found in the Jhelum region, extending north to Mirpur. Like many clans from the Potohar area, some Ranyals/Arnyals claim to be of Rajput Janjua descent.
> 
> Ratial
> 
> Ratial are descended from the Katoch Rajputs from an ancestor named Ratna. Like many Jatt clans they have a Rajput and Jatt section.
> 
> Rupyal
> 
> The Rupyal is a large tribe in Pothohar and Kashmir divided between Jatts and Rajputs. They are also found in Rawalpindi, Kahuta, Gujra Khan and Azad kashmir.
> 
> Sagla
> 
> The Sagla claims Panwar Rajput ancestrry. They are found in Sahiwal District.
> 
> Sahi
> 
> In Pakistani Punjab the Sahi are mainly found in Sialkot district, especially in the Daska tehsil of Sialkot. Some of the Sahi Jats are located in Lahore, Gujranwala, Gujrat, Sahiwal and Jhelum.
> 
> Sahotra
> 
> The Sahotra are found both among the Punjabi-speaking Jats of central Punjab and the Saraiki-speaking clans. They are found in Faisalabad, Multan and Dera Ghazi Khan districts.
> 
> Samore
> 
> The Samore claim Chandravanshi Rajput ancestry. The Muslim Samore were found in jhang, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Ludhiana, Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Jalandhar and Firozpur districts. They are now found in Sialkot, Narowal, Lahore, Multan,Jhang and Faisalabad districts.They are warrior men,They live in tribes,They are also known as Maher,They kept horses.
> 
> Samtia
> 
> The Samtia claim Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat tribe found in Bhakkar, Layyah and Muzaffargarh districts.
> 
> Sandhal
> 
> The Sandal are small Saraiki-speaking Jat clan in Mailsi in Vehari District.
> 
> Sandhila
> 
> The Sandhila claim Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat tribe found in Layyah, Bhakkar, Multan, Lodhran, Dera Ghazi Khan and Khanewal districts.
> 
> Sandhu
> 
> The Sandhu are the largest Muslim Jat clan. They are found throughout central Punjab in many villages. They have played a significant role in the social and political spectrum of Pakistan. Many renowned Sandhu families lives in Lahore District (also known as Majha). They also have a considerable presence in Sheikhupura District, Sialkot District, Gujranwala District, Gujrat District and Faisalabad District (although the Pakistani Sandhu Jats are the descendants of Sandhus who migrated from Punjab and Haryana).
> 
> Sangha
> 
> Most of the Sangha Jats live in and around Moga, Jalandhar, Ferozepur, Kapurthala, Sialkot, Muridke, Gurdaspur, Hoshiarpur, Multan and Kharian.
> 
> Sarai
> 
> The Sarai claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found throughout central Punjab, mainly in Lahore, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Gujrat, Sargodha, Shaikhupura and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Saroya
> 
> The Saroya are found in Gujranwala, Lahore and Faisalabad.
> 
> Sial
> 
> The Sial tribe are a branch of Jat originating predominantly from the Jhang District of northern Punjab, Pakistan. The Sials are predominantly Muslims; there are also Christian, Sikh, Hindu Sials.
> 
> Sidhu
> 
> The Sidhu are the largest Muslim Jat clan in the Punjab. According to the 1911 Census of India, one-third of the Sidhu were Muslim and rest were Sikh. They were found throughout central Punjab, stretching from Sargodha and Gujarat in the west to Karnal in the east. Lahore was and remains a stronghold of the tribe. In addition to Lahore, they are found in Kasur, Okara, Vehari, Sahiwal, Faisalabad, Jhang, Sargodha, Gujrat, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Mandi Bahauddin and Narowal district. They are also found in Sanghar District of Sindh. The Sidhu claim a common origin with the Bhatti Rajput.
> 
> Sikhana
> 
> The Sikhana are found in Khipro, Sanghar District, Sindh.
> 
> Sindhu
> 
> The Sindhu Jat Clan is the Ancient Indo-Aryan Jat Clan of North West India. The name of the River Indus or Dariyae Sindh was in the Ancient History of India "Sindhu". The Sindhu Jats is a Mix Jat Clan of Hindu, Muslim and Sikhs and living mostly in the north and North-West of India in many Indian States and Pakistan as well as in the Overseas Countries Australia, Canada, Germany, UK and U.S.A. too.
> 
> Sipra
> 
> The Sipra are a clan of Gill Jats. They are found in Jhang, Chiniot, Sargodha and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Sohal
> 
> The Sohal claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They were found in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Lahore, Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Firuzpur and Jallandhar districts. Like other Muslim Jats from east Punjab, they migrated to Pakistan after partition. In addition to Gujranwala, Sialkot and Lahore, they are also found in Faisalabad and Sahiwal districts.
> 
> Soomra
> 
> The Soomra are a large Jat tribe of possible Arab ancestry. They are found throughout southern Punjab, with concentrations in Layyah and Rajanpur district. They are sometimes confused with the Samra of central Punjab; the two are in fact entirely distinct tribes. In Sindh, the Soomra or Soomro are the largest Sindhi tribe, found throughout the province.
> 
> Takhar
> 
> The Takhar claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sialkot, Narowal and Gujrat districts.
> 
> Talokar/Thalokar
> 
> The Talokar/Thalokar are a clan of Jat who claim to be the brothers of Sial and Tiwana (Tila.Sila and Taloka). That tribe accepted Islam on the hand of Baba Farid Shukar Gunj, who came from India and first settled near Bhera, village known as Kalara and Kurrar Talokar. Later they came west and settled permanently on the east side of the Indus River, known as Bakharra (Kacha) and Ding/Khola (Thal), now in Mianwali.
> 
> Tarar
> 
> Tarar is a Goth of Jats. Tarars are one of the most prominent, educated and well-established of all the Jat castes in Punjab, Pakistan.They are mostly spread out in present day in Hafizabad , Mandi Bahauddin, Sargodha and Gujranwala districts and are all Muslims. Hindu and Sikh Tarars also live in India, in the states of Haryana, Rajasthan and Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> Tatlah
> 
> The Tatlah claim Hajuah Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sialkot, Narowal and Gujarat districts.
> 
> Tatri
> 
> The Tatri claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin and Sargodha districts.
> 
> Thaheem
> 
> The Thaheem tribe is descended from an Arab tribe, the Banu Tameem. They migrated to present day Pakistan along with Muhammad Bin Qasim. A majority speak the Seraiki language. The Bafan community of Gujarat claim descent from the Thaheem tribe. Currently majority of thaheem belong to South Punjab (Pakistan) & Sindh Province. In Punjab, Their Major areas are Khanpur, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan, Sargodha, Jhang, Muzaffargarh, (Baghi Wala) Kamalia.
> 
> Thathal
> 
> Thathal/Thothal is a Jat/Rajput clan. The Thathals claim Suryavanshi Rajput ancestry from a Raja Karan. According to tradition they are descended from a Raja Karan, whose other son founded the Narwa/Narma tribe. They are found in Jhelum, Gujarat, Rawalpindi, Sialkot, Narowal, Azad Kashmir and Mirpur districts.
> 
> Tiwana
> 
> The Tiwana tribe, like many in Punjab, have both Rajput and Jat identity. The Khushab branch of the Tiwana claim to be Parmar Rajputs. Prior to partition, there were a fair number of Muslim Tiwanas in Patiala District. Most of these Tiwanas claim to be Jat. The Patiala Tiwanas migrated to Pakistan after partition. They are now found mainly in Sargodha district.
> 
> Toor
> 
> The Toor Jat claim Tomar Rajput ancestry. In fact, Toor is a shortened form of Tomar. Most of the Toor Jats were found in Amritsar and Jalandhar. They are now found mainly in Lahore, Gujranwala and Faisalbad.
> 
> Tulla
> 
> The Tulla claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Gujrat, Jhelum and Mandi Bahauddin districts.
> 
> Uppal
> 
> The Uppal claim Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Lahore, Gujranwala and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Uttera
> 
> The Uttera claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found in Multan, Lodhran and Rahim Yar Khan districts.
> 
> Utra
> 
> The utra claim Jats ancestry. They are found in Mainwali, khanewal, Bahaker, Khushab, Lodhran,and D.G.khan districts.
> 
> Ves Jats
> 
> Ves Jats are said to be of Turkish origin.
> 
> Virk
> 
> In Punjab (Pakistan), a majority of Virks live in the Sheikhupura district and some are scattered in Sialkot District. There is a small village in Sialkot known as Virk, inhabited by Virk Jats. Virks still control the city of Sheikhupura (the ancient Virkgarh), both politically and economically. In India, Virks are mainly concentrated in the Karnal district of Haryana. Prominent Virk families are concentrated in villages around Tehsil Assandh, District Karnal, and a few are temporarily living in Patiala District.
> 
> Wahiniwal
> 
> The Wahiniwal claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sahiwal and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Waiha
> 
> The Waiha claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found in Bahawalpur.
> 
> Wahla
> 
> The Wahla claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found in Sialkot and Narowal districts. The literal meaning of Wahla is said to be "one excellent warrior". They were said to be the ancient rulers per various ancient traditions, accounts and modern researchers. From the perspective of the Subcontinent, they date back to an ancient independent and powerful state that existed around the 1st century AD. Wahla was the name of the king of that state, from whom all the Wahlas in the world have descended.
> 
> Waraich
> 
> The Waraich are said to be of Chauhan Rajput ancestry. The original name of this tribe was 'Chang' and gave their name to the Jhang district but no longer occupy that area. They are a major tribe in the Gujarat district and are also found in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Lahore, Sargodha and Faisalabad districts and politically very active . Prior to partition, they were also found in Amritsar, Gurdaspur and Jalandhar districts. There are also many Sikh people from this tribe.
> 
> Waseer
> 
> One of the ancient Jat tribes, found both in India and Pakistan. The Waseers claim descent from the Parmar Rajputs. They accepted Islam before Hazrat Deewan Shah Chaawali Mashaaikh. They are found mainly in Gujranwala, Faisalabad, Okara, Vehari, Ghotki (Sindh) and Toba Tek Singh districts.
> 
> Zardan
> 
> The Zardan claim Jat ancestry. They are found in the Jhelum district.
> 
> 
> @Jaggu @Butchcassidy u guys have most of these clans in east punjab? i was surprised to find some of the smaller ones even being quite widespread geographically when i thought they were concentrated in few villages or adjoining tehsils at most. maybe that dispersal happened in 47.


There were conversions to different faiths within the same family, so having same surname is logical. People back then were religious but not bigots i guess. Also movement within punjab was common and specially a lot jatt and arains moved from more densly populated regions like sialkot, jalandhar and amritsar with the setting up of canal colonies resulting in wider distribution of some clans.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

oye_natta said:


> Are you sure they are believed to be original jats? Interesting.....



Jats moved up from Sindh into Punjab so yes they would be original.


----------



## dil_dil

LordOfMosquitos said:


> Niazis. There are also other pashtun tribes in Mianwali like biloch (not baloch), khaisor and khattaks. Biloch and khattaks are pashto speakers while Niazis speak can pashto but their mother tongue is seraiki.
> As topic is about jats. So let me mention that Niazis took Isa khel from jats and awans after their younger cousins marwats defeated and expelled them from lakki.



Interesting, thanks for info.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

oye_natta said:


> Higher status based on brahmin scripture? This is bs, at least in case of Punjab. And in central punjab jatts are dominant, if not in numbers then in influence for sure. Way above rajputs. And "rajas" are known as kammis in our area (kharian tehsil) a part from Chibs rajputs. To differentiate they call themselves chibs instead of rajas, and are known as "khas rajput". They are not dominant in numbers but their life style is not that of kammis of our area like many rajas. I only recently learned Chibs are rajputs.



just because barbers love being called raja doesnt mean they are rajputs or rajputs are kammis... as for dominance.. bro .. in rajput areas i dont see anyone else "dominating" per se... now i can understand tht you are offended by what i said.. but thts a truth.. i can quote the same source you read where the british colonel mentions tht aswell...



> Potohar is rajput area right? Check from this list in following districts Rawalpindi, Chakwal, Attock and Jhelum. Total seats 14, yet here is names of non-rajputs winners.
> 
> National Assembly of Pakistan
> 
> Ch Nisar Ali Khan
> Mr Shahid Khaqan Abbasi
> Sheikh Rashid Ahmed
> Mr Imran Khan
> Sheikh Aftab Ahmed
> Mr Muhammad Zain Elahi
> Chaudhry Khadim Hussain



Photohar isnt a "rajput" area... but it has rajputs castes like chibs,janjuas,minhas etc..
P.S: I google nisar ali khan .. it says hes a Alpial Rajput from chakri :

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...RtWqPUathiWjyxl08T1q6Yg&bvm=bv.72197243,d.bGE

this village:

Chakri Vakilan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

looks like a majority rajput place..




> There are Maliks in list who are probably rajputs, but these 7 our of 14 are definitely not rajputs. Caste politics are overrated, do they play role? Yes to a extent. Is there any Ghakkhar there in list? Because, can't see any kayani but i think Ghakkhars are pretty dominant in Potohar region. And also Ghakkhar never needed rajput title did they? At least historically they were always known as just Ghakkhars. I also don't see awan in Potohar region list.



i dnt know what you just wrote.. Just like your "sindhi speaking pathan friend from sibbi" ... lol.



> And i don't know what kind of jatts have you met in real life, never seen anyone claiming rajput ancestry in real life at all.



scroll back to see list provided by another member .. lmao.. half of those guys are claiming rajput ancestory.




> Langrial in south claim to be jatts, they are jatts basically. Watto of PPP in central punjab, again claim to be jatt.



I dont see langrials claiming to be jatt.. they are rajputs n use Malik as a title .. just like johiyas etc..



Shahmir kashmir said:


> Yes it seems like some people are more into hindu brahmin manusmriti classification of the superiority of tribes/castes. But they should come out of their dream world as paksitan is a muslim society and here castes/tribes are merely treated as identities not some god given superiority classes as in the case of hindus.



Dude.. honesty is the best policy..


*



Shia syeds from india are more likely to have some iranian/iraqi ancestary , it was also found in genetic paper on indian shias, I think this is also valid for shia syeds of punjab and sindh. That may explain different outlook of indian shias

Click to expand...

*


> .


You will find syed even among uzbeks... im sure they would look uzbek rather than arab or iranian.


----------



## Shahmir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> just because barbers love being called raja doesnt mean they are rajputs or rajputs are kammis... as for dominance.. bro .. *in rajput areas i dont see anyone else "dominating" per se*...
> 
> 
> .



Brother you live in your own created rajput or jinput world, you certainly don't know anything about the ground realities of central punjab which is the most populous area of pakistani punjab and where the dynamics of dominance are totally different than your "khiyali rajput palao".


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shahmir kashmir said:


> Brother you live in your own created Rajput jinput world, you certainly don't know anything about the ground realities of central punjab which is the most populous area of pakistani punjab and where the dynamics of dominance are totally different than your "khiyali rajput palao".



Buddy .. ive spent plenty of time in cities like Rawalpindi,multan,bahawalpur,lahore,gujranwala .. to know what im talkin abt.


----------



## Shahmir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Buddy .. ive spent plenty of time in cities like Rawalpindi,multan,bahawalpur,lahore,gujranwala .. to know what im talkin abt.



Tera kaan chitta ay paee


----------



## Multani

Shahmir kashmir said:


> I think 95% of them are fake mughals but there could be 5 % real mughals among them too, I doubt even 5 % but I am just giving benefit of doubt.
> The karachi case of usmani, sidiqi, farooqi, usmani, ansari, qureshi, syed seem to be fake too, actually more so than in punjab because in punjab kammis still look more well built and many time fair complexioned which is not the case with the majority of usmani/sidiqi/farooqi/ansari types in karachi.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that majority of jatts of central eastern districts of pakistani punjab look no different than sikh jatts that you see on indian side, I have met many clean shaved sikh jatts from indian side of punjab in germany and they don't differ by any means from jatts of my district gujranwala, almost same features and complexions. And within gujranwala other than churas, musallis, chamar mochi etc. the rest of the castes look same in features and complexion and that includes lohars, kumhars, julaha etc. too, they don't differ in their looks from jatts, arains, gujjars or rajputs.



"more well built" "fair complexioned"

These are all racist expressions


----------



## ShahidT

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> in rajput areas i dont see anyone else "dominating" per se... now i can understand tht you are offended by what i said.. but thts a truth.. i can quote the same source you read where the british colonel mentions tht aswell...
> scroll back to see list provided by another member .. lmao.. half of those guys are claiming rajput ancestory.



british colonel? what next, are u going to quote some mughal scribe. we couldn't care less what foreigners think, ask jatts themselves whether they have anything to do with rajputs. there is no relation for pure jatt tribes. honestly i've only come across such mention of it online, in real life it would be an insult. i'm quite sure brits, in their colonial ignorance, were surprised that an otherwise agricultural, peaceful people could show such martial spirit when they picked up arms. hence, oh they must be descended from rajputs. as if they are the only capable warriors in this region. come on, i expected better of you.

as for some brahmin scriptures, they actually hated us from the beginning, because jatts were stubborn headed and would not acquiesce to their caste based society. they remained secluded, and stuck to the farms, paying no respect to brahmins.. so they called us shudras or outcasts. even now i think jatts are largely outside caste system in east punjab.

that list was posted only for the spread of those tribes in punjab which looked accurate. don't pay attention to origin crap, which was probably edited in by some rajput guy. honestly in person it would be insulting. even janjuas and all shouldn't be in that list because theyre mixed rajputs, but i couldn't find one for only jatt tribes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dil_dil

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> just because barbers love being called raja doesnt mean they are rajputs or rajputs are kammis... as for dominance.. bro .. in rajput areas i dont see anyone else "dominating" per se... now i can understand tht you are offended by what i said.. but thts a truth.. i can quote the same source you read where the british colonel mentions tht aswell...
> 
> 
> 
> Photohar isnt a "rajput" area... but it has rajputs castes like chibs,janjuas,minhas etc..
> P.S: I google nisar ali khan .. it says hes a Alpial Rajput from chakri :
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDIQFjAD&url=http://www.brecorder.com/Elections2013/candidate/349-ch-nisar-ali-khan.html&ei=1dTfU8so6vrhBODrgagC&usg=AFQjCNHVveWRtWqPUathiWjyxl08T1q6Yg&bvm=bv.72197243,d.bGE
> 
> this village:
> 
> Chakri Vakilan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> looks like a majority rajput place..
> 
> .



Interesting, i just guessed it because rajputs usually use "raja". Anyway you once said you are in Kharian cantt, move out and ask someone who know the area. And i am talking about Kharian tehsil where jats dominate and then come gujjars. Rajputs are not even in picture a part from 2 villages Budo chak and Tuttha rai bahadur. Interestingly chib rajputs in our area still speak potohari.

And its a fact nais have claimed raja/bhatti titles in our areas, but there exist proper rajputs as well who are chibs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahmir

oye_natta said:


> Interesting, i just guessed it because rajputs usually use "raja". Anyway you once said you are in Kharian cantt, move out and ask someone who know the area. And i am talking about Kharian tehsil where jats dominate and then come gujjars. Rajputs are not even in picture a part from 2 villages Budo chak and Tuttha rai bahadur. Interestingly chib rajputs in our area still speak potohari.
> 
> *And its a fact nais have claimed raja/bhatti titles in our areas*, but there exist proper rajputs as well who are chibs.



I have recently remembered that many nai barbers in gujranwala also call themselves "raja", I always thought perhaps it is cool to call nai barbers "raja" , I did't now about raja = rajput in those days as indigenous rajputs of gujranwala use "rana" instead of "raja" as title.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> british colonel? what next, are u going to quote some mughal scribe. we couldn't care less what foreigners think, ask jatts themselves whether they have anything to do with rajputs. there is no relation for pure jatt tribes. honestly i've only come across such mention of it online, in real life it would be an insult. i'm quite sure brits, in their colonial ignorance, were surprised that an otherwise agricultural, peaceful people could show such martial spirit when they picked up arms. hence, oh they must be descended from rajputs. as if they are the only capable warriors in this region. come on, i expected better of you.
> 
> as for some brahmin scriptures, they actually hated us from the beginning, because jatts were stubborn headed and would not acquiesce to their caste based society. they remained secluded, and stuck to the farms, paying no respect to brahmins.. so they called us shudras or outcasts. even now i think jatts are largely outside caste system in east punjab.
> 
> that list was posted only for the spread of those tribes in punjab which looked accurate. don't pay attention to origin crap, which was probably edited in by some rajput guy. honestly in person it would be insulting. *even janjuas and all shouldn't be in that list because theyre mixed rajputs,* but i couldn't find one for only jatt tribes.



@ghoul < this guy is a janjua i think... i bet he considers himself a rajput and not jatt.. and you are right... jatts are basically an agriculture related people..


----------



## ghoul

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @ghoul < this guy is a janjua i think... i bet he considers himself a rajput and not jatt.. and you are right... jatts are basically an agriculture related people..



Man I don't know where this confusion about Janjuas originate from. They're not at all "mixed tribe". They're quintessentially Potohari rajput and they only intermarry with other rajputs or Gakhars. In my hometown of Jhelum, they're as dominant as Gakhars in terms of the amount of land owned and political influence. They're quite big shots in Kahuta region of Rawalpindi and Muzaffarabad, AJK(where they're known as Khakha rajput) too.

As for our political strength in Potohar, we politically dominate Jhelum and Rawalpindi districts but in Chakwal and Attock, the malik Awans and Khattars dominate population wise and Rajputs are hardly found in those regions. Rawalpindi city itself is a multi-ethnic city, so anyone can win there.



Shahmir kashmir said:


> No one considers Rajput anything superior in central punjab, I dont know from where this BS comes from on internet probably by rajputs themselves lol , may be from pothohar because rajputs are a strong tribe in pothohar but certainly not in central punjab. Central punjab is mainly jatt followed by gujjars, arains and rajputs and numerous other castes and clans which are all proud of their identities.
> 
> There are many Bhattis in central punjab who try hard to claim jatt origin to mix with jatt tribes of central punjab. In many areas of central punjab bhattis have very low social status working as kammis of Gujjars or jatts.



Man some Rajput tribes are quite strong in central Punjab. It's mostly in Gujranwala-Sialkot-Lahore or GT road belt where Jatts dominate, but mostly due to their higher populations. Elsewhere in central Punjab, Rajputs are quite bigshots. Like in Sargodha and Khushab, the Noon and Tiwana rajputs are quite influential and high caste. The wattoos claim a bhatti rajput descent, but am not too sure about them. The bhatti Rais of Nankana sahib are also quite big landlords. In Faisalabad, the Rana rajputs are quite influential and big time into badmaashi sadly. But the difference in Potohar and central plains rajputs is that in Potohar, the Rajputs are big time into blood purely, and the more traditional ones would never marry a jatt or a gujjar, like not even their women. I think it's different in plains rajputs maybe?


oye_natta said:


> In Kharian tehsil there two rajput chib villages, Bhudo Chak and Tuttha Rai Bahadur. They speak punjabi little differently then us,
> 
> Can you guess the dialect?
> 
> Mare ki, tare ki. ''Chalo Juliye''
> 
> Porke inya, which translate in to catch someone. Or phar ke leya in majhi dialect. This is Potohari or dogri?



It's surprising that "raja" is considered a nai in Kharian. I mean all Chibhs use that title, and the fact that right across the Jhelum river, Gakhars and rajputs start to dominate who are all collectively known as "rajay" or "rajgan". In Faisalabad I heard that raja was used for a barber, but wasn't sure about Kharian. The Chibhs are an influential minority in Gujrat, but they're quite high big shots in Bhimber.

And a few weeks ago, I saw bits of dogri films. The similarity with Potohari was striking! Previously I considered Hindko the closest language to Potohari, but now I think Dogri is actually even closer. Words like "mee" for mennu and "banayeen" for "banaa" "sakine or sakhne" and "ghinsaan and ghin" for "bring" are very common Potohari words which existed in Dogri even. Besides that, the vocabulary was strikingly similar. I was quite surprised. The main difference was the pronunciation. I wonder what are the reasons for such a similarity considering geographical distance. Kangri of Himachal is also similar, and Chibhs only came from Kangra some 500 years ago.

As for the Chibh dialect in Kharia, it sounds very similar to Jhelum-Mirpur dialect. "Kharna, khar or kharo" for "take" is a very trademark Jhelum and Mirpur word. Maare is used for "I".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

> ghinsaan and ghin" for "bring"



Sounds like Saraiki to me.


----------



## ghoul

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @ghoul < this guy is a janjua i think... i bet he considers himself a rajput and not jatt.. and you are right... jatts are basically an agriculture related people..



Oh and I'm not a Janjua. I belong to another rajput tribe from Jhelum-Mirpur region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

RazPaK said:


> Sounds like Saraiki to me.



Yeah I heard before that Potohari and Seraiki have a lot of similarities. Are you a seraiki speaker?


----------



## RazPaK

ghoul said:


> Yeah I heard before that Potohari and Seraiki have a lot of similarities. Are you a seraiki speaker?



I am Punjabi, that speaks a bit of Saraiki, due to living in South Punjab. 

Translate this for me:

Dada kud marein sa bacha.


----------



## ghoul

RazPaK said:


> I am Punjabi, that speaks a bit of Saraiki, due to living in South Punjab.
> 
> Translate this for me:
> 
> Dada kud marein sa bacha.



No idea. Perhaps "grandpa, why you hit the child"? Lol


----------



## RazPaK

ghoul said:


> No idea. Perhaps "grandpa, why you hit the child"? Lol


Negative. I guess potohari is diff from Saraiki.


----------



## ghoul

RazPaK said:


> Negative. I guess potohari is diff from Saraiki.



Ofc it is quite different. I just heard there are some similarities. What did it mean? Translate this; "baaoon daada datheya saan".


----------



## RazPaK

ghoul said:


> Ofc it is quite different. I just heard there are some similarities. What did it mean? Translate this; "baaoon daada datheya saan".



I got no clue dude.


----------



## Shahmir

ghoul said:


> As for the Chibh dialect in Kharia, it sounds very similar to Jhelum-Mirpur dialect. "*Kharna, khar or kharo*" for "take" is a very trademark Jhelum and Mirpur word. Maare is used for "I".




This word kharna to "take with" is also used commonly in gujranwala, I think in lahore they use more "Le ke jana" but in gujranwala we use both forms "Le ke jana" and "Kharna" for the english word "to take with".



RazPaK said:


> Sounds like Saraiki to me.



Saraiki does not have any patent over words like "ghinana" or "wanjna" eventhough saraikis like to tell that to every one , these words are in every day use in jhangvi, sargodhvi, chakwali, pothohari, and hindko dialects also. So these words are as much pothohari/hindko/sargodhvi as they are "saraiki".


----------



## Shahmir

ghoul said:


> Ofc it is quite different. I just heard there are some similarities. What did it mean? Translate this; *"baaoon daada datheya saan"*.



I have problem to make sense of the word "datheya" in this sentence , it is saraiki form of punjabi word "tatheya" which means "fall down" or "brought down" especially used in wrestling terminology.

So the translation would be " I was badly brought down" or "I had badly fallen down". Daada means badly, it is also used in the sense of "being stiff or hard". For example in gujranwala villages poeple use word "daada" in the sense of "stiff or hard", like "Ay amrood barra daada ay" which mean "This Guava is very stiff/hard".


----------



## dil_dil

I found this intersting news about 2008 election winners biraderis.

The 149 members of the National Assembly, who were elected from across Punjab, belong to various castes and tribes. 19 MNAs belong to the Rajput (R) clan; 39 come from Jat (J) tribe; six of Jat/Rajput (Jr); 13 of Syed (S), eight of Qureshi (Q); 15 of Arain (Ar); eight of Awan (Aw); 11 of Biloch (B); six of Kashmiri (K); six of Pathan (P); two of Gujjar (G); two of Abbasi (Ab); five of Sheikh (Sh); two of Ansari (An); two of Dogar (D), one of Mughal; one of Kakkezai (KK); one of Mayo and one each of Khatter and Lahr (local caste) respectively.

Electoral results by caste

On link one can find names and locatios where they won.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dil_dil

ghoul said:


> ?
> 
> 
> It's surprising that "raja" is considered a nai in Kharian. I mean all Chibhs use that title, and the fact that right across the Jhelum river, Gakhars and rajputs start to dominate who are all collectively known as "rajay" or "rajgan". In Faisalabad I heard that raja was used for a barber, but wasn't sure about Kharian. The Chibhs are an influential minority in Gujrat, but they're quite high big shots in Bhimber.
> 
> And a few weeks ago, I saw bits of dogri films. The similarity with Potohari was striking! Previously I considered Hindko the closest language to Potohari, but now I think Dogri is actually even closer. Words like "mee" for mennu and "banayeen" for "banaa" "sakine or sakhne" and "ghinsaan and ghin" for "bring" are very common Potohari words which existed in Dogri even. Besides that, the vocabulary was strikingly similar. I was quite surprised. The main difference was the pronunciation. I wonder what are the reasons for such a similarity considering geographical distance. Kangri of Himachal is also similar, and Chibhs only came from Kangra some 500 years ago.
> 
> As for the Chibh dialect in Kharia, it sounds very similar to Jhelum-Mirpur dialect. "Kharna, khar or kharo" for "take" is a very trademark Jhelum and Mirpur word. Maare is used for "I".



People call them chibs instead of rajas, its possible they use raja surname themselves. Though i doubt potohari chib villages exist in other parts of Gujrat, because Kharian is near Jhelum maybe thats why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dil_dil

Shahmir kashmir said:


> This word kharna to "take with" is also used commonly in gujranwala, I think in lahore they use more "Le ke jana" but in gujranwala we use both forms "Le ke jana" and "Kharna" for the english word "to take with".
> ".



I think trade mark potohari word is achna, acho, gachna. While Khar, kharna, kharo words are used by us as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahmir

oye_natta said:


> I think trade mark potohari word is achna, acho, gachna. While Khar, kharna, kharo words are used by us as well.



The word Gachna in pothohari/pahari is a clear adopt from kashur/kashmiri language word "Gachav" for "to go". It could be that word "Achna" might also be from kashur language but I have no evidence for that. But "Gachav" is definitely kashmiri/kashur language word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghoul said:


> Man I don't know where this confusion about Janjuas originate from. They're not at all "mixed tribe". They're quintessentially Potohari rajput and they only intermarry with other rajputs or Gakhars. In my hometown of Jhelum, they're as dominant as Gakhars in terms of the amount of land owned and political influence. They're quite big shots in Kahuta region of Rawalpindi and Muzaffarabad, AJK(where they're known as Khakha rajput) too.
> 
> As for our political strength in Potohar, we politically dominate Jhelum and Rawalpindi districts but in Chakwal and Attock, the malik Awans and Khattars dominate population wise and Rajputs are hardly found in those regions. Rawalpindi city itself is a multi-ethnic city, so anyone can win there.
> 
> 
> 
> Man some Rajput tribes are quite strong in central Punjab. It's mostly in Gujranwala-Sialkot-Lahore or GT road belt where Jatts dominate, but mostly due to their higher populations. Elsewhere in central Punjab, Rajputs are quite bigshots. Like in Sargodha and Khushab, the Noon and Tiwana rajputs are quite influential and high caste. The wattoos claim a bhatti rajput descent, but am not too sure about them. The bhatti Rais of Nankana sahib are also quite big landlords. In Faisalabad, the Rana rajputs are quite influential and big time into badmaashi sadly. But the difference in Potohar and central plains rajputs is that in Potohar, the Rajputs are big time into blood purely, and the more traditional ones would never marry a jatt or a gujjar, like not even their women. I think it's different in plains rajputs maybe?
> 
> 
> It's surprising that "raja" is considered a nai in Kharian. I mean all Chibhs use that title, and the fact that right across the Jhelum river, Gakhars and rajputs start to dominate who are all collectively known as "rajay" or "rajgan". In Faisalabad I heard that raja was used for a barber, but wasn't sure about Kharian. The Chibhs are an influential minority in Gujrat, but they're quite high big shots in Bhimber.
> 
> And a few weeks ago, I saw bits of dogri films. The similarity with Potohari was striking! Previously I considered Hindko the closest language to Potohari, but now I think Dogri is actually even closer. Words like "mee" for mennu and "banayeen" for "banaa" "sakine or sakhne" and "ghinsaan and ghin" for "bring" are very common Potohari words which existed in Dogri even. Besides that, the vocabulary was strikingly similar. I was quite surprised. The main difference was the pronunciation. I wonder what are the reasons for such a similarity considering geographical distance. Kangri of Himachal is also similar, and Chibhs only came from Kangra some 500 years ago.
> 
> As for the Chibh dialect in Kharia, it sounds very similar to Jhelum-Mirpur dialect. "Kharna, khar or kharo" for "take" is a very trademark Jhelum and Mirpur word. Maare is used for "I".



Khattars also dominate some places in attock ... Also not many marry outside their caste even in central punjab.. infact the ones who do are looked down upon..


----------



## dil_dil

Shahmir kashmir said:


> Yes second video is standard dogri spoken in jammu city, off course in villages they would speak more rough form of dogri. One family in our street are settlers from a village of Shakargarh near border area with jammu and they nearly speak standard dogri language while talking to each other. the video that I shared about sharakgarh is perhaps a village much farther away from border that is why it is more in line with punjabi but with dogri accent.



I just expected Dogri to be hard to understand, but its not.


----------



## Shahmir

oye_natta said:


> I just expected Dogri to be hard to understand, but its not.



Yes dogri is very easy to understand for any pure theith punjabi speaker. In jammu and udhampur district they speak dogri like the above video but as one enters in dodha districts then dogri starts merging into kashur/kashmiri language in Ramban/bhadarwa area and further north of doda in kishtwar area people speak pure kashmiri/kashur language. Doda area of Jammu region in IOJK is very interesting from linguistic point of view.

This is mixed dialect spoken in bhadarwah which is mix of dogri and kashmiri/kashur, a quite complicated dialect indeed


----------



## Kataria

oye_natta said:


> I just expected Dogri to be hard to understand, but its not.



I speak punjabi as I grew up in Punjab and I could understand almost everything in that video. Dogri seems to be hardly even a dialect let alone a separate language. I wonder why it is considered a separate language? Political reasons?


----------



## Shahmir

Kataria said:


> I speak punjabi as I grew up in Punjab and I could understand almost everything in that video. Dogri seems to be hardly even a dialect let alone a separate language. I wonder why it is considered a separate language? Political reasons?



The most funny thing is many put dogri under some mythical "pahari" language banner which is similar to "nepali" as both are "pahari"  , I just laugh when I see this so-called "pahari" language hoax as no such monolithic "pahari" language exists. In these areas of J & K the word "pahari" merely means something related to people living in mountainous highlands not that they have some "connection" to some far fledged ethnic "pahari" people of utrakhand or nepal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kataria

Shahmir kashmir said:


> The most funny thing is many put dogri under some mythical "pahari" language banner which is similar to "nepali" as both are "pahari"  , I just laugh when I see this so-called "pahari" language hoax as no such monolithic "pahari" language exists. In these areas of J & K the word "pahari" merely means something related to people living in mountainous highlands not that they have some "connection" to some far fledged ethnic "pahari" people of utrakhand or nepal.



Lol I looked it up on Wikipedia and you are right. That's weird.
When someone says pahari I usually think of Himachal Pradesh and in indian Punjab we usually call himachali people paharis but we don't call people from J&K paharis.
Uttarakhand is also pahari state it seems.


----------



## Shahmir

Kataria said:


> Lol I looked it up on Wikipedia and you are right. That's weird.
> When someone says pahari I usually think of Himachal Pradesh and in indian Punjab we usually call himachali people paharis but we don't call people from J&K paharis.
> Uttarakhand is also pahari state it seems.



People of most of jammu region on indian side and of azad kashmir on pakistani side are called "pahari" because many of them live on mountains but they are linguistically and ethnically quite close to people living in northern parts of pakistani punjab. However people living in kashmir valley are linguistically and culturally quite distinct from them and they are the one who qualify as ethnic kashmiri or kashur and they locally call themselves in kashmir valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kataria

Shahmir kashmir said:


> People of most of jammu region on indian side and of azad kashmir on pakistani side are called "pahari" because many of them live on mountains but they are linguistically and ethnically quite close to people living in northern parts of pakistani punjab. However people living in kashmir valley are linguistically and culturally quite distinct from them and they are the one who qualify as ethnic kashmiri or kashur and they locally call themselves in kashmir valley.



Good information. What about people of himachal? Do you have any idea about them?


----------



## Shahmir

Kataria said:


> Good information. What about people of himachal? Do you have any idea about them?



They are from your country, you should actually know about them better than anyone , I have no idea about them other than that they are mountainous people and the fact that Himachal was administeratively part of punjab province during british times. The reason why I know a lot about jammu and little bit about kashmir is that they are very close from my area and doordarshan jammu station and radio jammu have strong signals in our area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kataria

Shahmir kashmir said:


> They are from your country, you should actually know about them better than anyone , I have no idea about them other than that they are mountainous people and the fact that Himachal was administeratively part of punjab province during british times. The reason why I know a lot of about jammu and little bit about kashmir is that they are very close from my area and doordarshan jammu station and radio jammu have srong signals in our area.


Yea well there are a lot of Himachalis in Punjab. They are good mountainous people..They are more gentle than us and less tough looking. Some of their girls are very pretty. Their pahari language sounds similar to Punjabi too but I think it's not as similar as Dogri, from what I can tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaggu

Kataria said:


> I speak punjabi as I grew up in Punjab and I could understand almost everything in that video. Dogri seems to be hardly even a dialect let alone a separate language. I wonder why it is considered a separate language? Political reasons?


I've always wondered why Dogras don't consider themselves Punjabi. The language is practically the same. Same with Himachal, they also speak Punjabi, but they call it Pahari. Before the British came in, all these lands were once known as part of Punjab.


----------



## ghoul

Guys, Swedish, Norwegians and Danish can all understand each other, but their tongues are considered different languages. Similarly, portuguese and Spanish can also understand each other. What distinguishes a dialect from language is literature. If a dialect doesn't have a written literature, it can't be classified as separate. Hence in Punjab, Saraiki and Potohari-Pahari can be considered a separate language as both of them have written literature in the form of Seraiki poetry and Saif-ul-malook(Potohari poetry). Dogri and Hindko should be considered purely dialects of Punjabi as of yet as I'm not aware of any literature written in those languages.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Khattars also dominate some places in attock ... Also not many marry outside their caste even in central punjab.. infact the ones who do are looked down upon..



Yeah they dominate Attock both politically and number wise. Gheba, Awans and Khattars are the political and social elite of the region. Khattar origins are obscure, as a fair bunch of them claim to be pure rajputs(I'd say 50% of them) while the others claim a Qutub-Shahi origin and claim a relationship with Awans. I doubt these Qutub-Shahi origin claims of both awans and khattars, as I believe these were rajput tribes at first, but started marrying other races and started farming, which stripped them of their rajput status and hence they started claiming a foreign origin. Khattars use sardar as a title, and khan as a surname commonly. Sometimes Pathans claim them, but they're not pathan from any angle. You hear a lot of Pathans claiming Attock as KPK, but the truth is they're a small minority mostly in Chach ilaqa, where they arrived as economic migrants only a 100 years ago. And apart from the Khattaks of Makhad, the Attock pathans are considered quite low class people by awans and khattars etc(no offence meant for them). The chach pathans speak hindko in general. Recently, a lot of pashto speakers from KPK have moved into attock city though.

PS: Rohail Hyatt from Coke studio is a Khattar I've heard.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghoul said:


> Guys, Swedish, Norwegians and Danish can all understand each other, but their tongues are considered different languages. Similarly, portuguese and Spanish can also understand each other. What distinguishes a dialect from language is literature. If a dialect doesn't have a written literature, it can't be classified as separate. Hence in Punjab, Saraiki and Potohari-Pahari can be considered a separate language as both of them have written literature in the form of Seraiki poetry and Saif-ul-malook(Potohari poetry). Dogri and Hindko should be considered purely dialects of Punjabi as of yet as I'm not aware of any literature written in those languages.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they dominate Attock both politically and number wise. Gheba, Awans and Khattars are the political and social elite of the region. Khattar origins are obscure, as a fair bunch of them claim to be pure rajputs(I'd say 50% of them) while the others claim a Qutub-Shahi origin and claim a relationship with Awans. I doubt these Qutub-Shahi origin claims of both awans and khattars, as I believe these were rajput tribes at first, but started marrying other races and started farming, which stripped them of their rajput status and hence they started claiming a foreign origin. Khattars use sardar as a title, and khan as a surname commonly. Sometimes Pathans claim them, but they're not pathan from any angle. You hear a lot of Pathans claiming Attock as KPK, but the truth is they're a small minority mostly in Chach ilaqa, where they arrived as economic migrants only a 100 years ago. And apart from the Khattaks of Makhad, the Attock pathans are considered quite low class people by awans and khattars etc(no offence meant for them). The chach pathans speak hindko in general. Recently, a lot of pashto speakers from KPK have moved into attock city though.
> 
> PS: Rohail Hyatt from Coke studio is a Khattar I've heard.



I frnd of mine is Khattar from a village called Salar... you are absolutely right... but ive never seen him claim to be a rajput or khan though..


----------



## ghoul

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I frnd of mine is Khattar from a village called Salar... you are absolutely right... but ive never seen him claim to be a rajput or khan though..



A Khattar I know from Wah consider himself a rajput. And man kha=/=pathan. Most rajputs, awans and baloch in Punjab use khan as a surname.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghoul said:


> A Khattar I know from Wah consider himself a rajput. And man kha=/=pathan. Most rajputs, awans and baloch in Punjab use khan as a surname.



i know tht.. im a baluch myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> Major Jat clans
> 
> Below are brief descriptions of the main Jat clans in Punjab:[19]
> 
> Aheer
> 
> The Aheer have two theories of their origin. Some claim descent from Qutub Shah, who is also the ancestor of the Awan tribe, while other connect themselves with the Yaduvanshi Ahirs tribe of North India. They are found in Khushab, Chiniot, Sargodha, Mianwali, Jhang, Bhakkar and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Ahlawat
> 
> The Ahlawat were part of a group of Muslim Jat clans, known as the Mulla, who were found in Haryana. Like other Jat and Rajput clans of Haryana, they emigrated to Pakistan after partition. They are now found mainly in Okara district.
> 
> Arar
> 
> The Arar claim descent from a Mughal nobleman. They are found in Dipalpur.
> 
> Assoun
> 
> Like many other Jat clans, the Assoun claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are found mainly in Gujranwala District.
> 
> Athru
> 
> One of the many small Jat clan settled in Jhelum District.
> 
> Atwal
> 
> The Muslim Atwal were found mainly in Jalandhar, Amritsar and Kapurthala districts of East Punjab. Like other Jat clans, they emigrated to Pakistan after the partition. They are now found mainly in Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Toba Tek Singh Districts.
> 
> Aulakh
> 
> One of the largest Jat clans found in the Punjab. Muslim Aulakh were found mainly in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Lahore, Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Jalandhar and Ludhiana district. The Aulakh also are an important Saraiki-speaking Jat clan in Layyah District. like other Muslim Jats of East Punjab, they moved to Pakistan after partition in 1947.
> 
> Bachhal
> 
> The Bacchal claim descent from Taoni Rajputs. Muslim Bacchal were found in Ambala District prior to partition. They are now found mainly in Gujranwala and Sargodha diastricts.
> 
> Badhan
> 
> The Badhan claim descent from the Dogras of Jammu. They are found in Jhelum, Gujarat and Sialkot districts. There were also a few Badhan villages in Gurdaspur prior to partition.
> 
> Baghar
> 
> The Baghiar are found in Sargodha District, mainly in Shahpur Tehsil.
> 
> Baidwan
> 
> The Baidwan are said to be of Sikh origin. Baidwan were found in Ambala and other districts of Haryana. They are now found scattered in Okara, Kumbra, Mataur, Mauli, Sohana, Sahiwal, Vehari and Multan and Mohali district.
> 
> Bains
> 
> The Bains claim descent from the Janjua Rajputs, and are one of the larger Jat clans. Prior to partition, the Muslim branch of this clan extended from Rawalpindi in the west to Hoshiarpur in the east. Many Bains Jat are also settled in the canal colony districts of Faisalabad and Sahiwal. After partition, Muslim members of this tribe moved to Pakistan. The Bains are the largest Jat clan in Rawalpindi District.
> 
> Bajwa
> 
> Bajwas are found in all tehsils except Daska. In the Sialkot tehsil they inhabit the Bhagowal zail only. In the Zafarwal tehsil they are grouped around Chawinda, in the Raya tehsil around Narowal, while in Pasrur they are found mainly in the northwest with headquarters at Kalaswala.
> 
> Bal
> 
> One of the largest Jat tribe, found throughout the central districts of Lahore, Kasur, Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala and Okara. Prior to partition, Muslim Bal were also found in Amritsar, Jalandhar, Kapurthala and Ludhiana. Many have also settled in the canal colony districts of Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Sargodha.
> 
> Bandechha
> 
> The Bandechha or Badecha claim Suryavanshi ancestry. They were found in Sialkot, as well as Gurdaspur, Hoshiarpur and Jalandhar district. They are now found mainly in Faisalabad and Sahiwal.
> 
> Bangial
> 
> The Bangial claim Parmar Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Jhelum, Rawalpindi, Gujarat and Gujranwala district. Many Rawalpindi Bangial claim to be Rajputs.
> 
> Baryar
> 
> A small Jat clan found mainly in Mandi Bahauddin and Sargodha districts.
> 
> Basra
> 
> The Basra claim to be of Saroya Rajput ancestry. Found mainly in villages around Pasrur in Sialkot District, and in neighbouring Gujranwala District. Some also settled in the canal colony districts of Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Sargodha in the 19th century.
> 
> Batth
> 
> The Batth are found in villages of the Lahore District.
> 
> Bhachar
> 
> The Bhachar are found mainly in Wan Bhachran in Mianwali District. They claim descent from the Khokhar Rajputs.
> 
> Bhadiar
> 
> The Bhadiar claim SuryavanshiRajput ancestry. Found mainly in Sialkot and Gujarat districts.
> 
> Bhagwal
> 
> The Bhagwal claim Mughal ancestry. Found mainly in Gujarat and Jhelum districts.
> 
> Bhalli
> 
> A Jat clan found mainly in Sialkot District.
> 
> Bhangu
> 
> The Bhangu or Bhangoo or Bhango are prominent Jat clan and original inhabitants of the Punjab. Muslim Bhangu are found in different areas of the pakistani province of Punjab (Districts of Lahore, Sheikhupura, Jhang, Kasur, Sahiwal), Sindh (Khairpur District), Sarhad, and Kashmir with large number of villages and land holdings.
> 
> Bhati
> 
> Bhattis are a Jatt and Rajput tribe. In the Punjab the Bhattis are a widespread tribe from whom have descended many Jatt clans like the sidhu.
> 
> Bhidwal
> 
> The Bhidwal are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan found in Bhakkar District.
> 
> Bhinder
> 
> The Bhinder are found mainly in Gujranwala and Sialkot districts. Bhinders from Ludhiana and Jalandhar are settled in Faisalabad.
> 
> Bhukar
> 
> A Jat clan found in Jhelum and Multan districts. They are one of the major Jat clans of the Pothohar region.
> 
> Bhullar
> 
> The Bhullar, together with the Heer/Hayer and Maan, are considered the oldest Jat clan. They were found as far east as Patiala, and far west as Sargodha.
> 
> Bhutta
> 
> The Bhutta are found throughout southern Punjab; they are one of the largest Saraiki-speaking Jat clans. They claim descent from Suryavanshi Rajputs. The Pirzada family of Bahawalpur belong to this clan.
> 
> Bohar
> 
> The Bohar claim descent from the Parmar Rajputs. They are the main Jat clan of the Cholistan desert, and are found in Bahawalpur, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan and Dera Ghazi Khan districts.
> 
> Boparai
> 
> The Muslim branch of Boparai Jats are living in Pakistani Punjab and Indian Punjab. In Pakistani Punjab the Boparai Jats are located in Faisalabad district and Toba Tek Singh district. There are some Boparai Jat families who have moved to Lahore in the last few years and in the Sheikhupura district.
> 
> Buttar
> 
> One of the larger Jat clans, found throughout the central districts. Prior to partition, a good many were found in Amritsar, Jalandhar and Ludhiana.
> 
> Chadhar
> 
> One of larger Jat clans, found mainly in Jhang, Faisalabad, Sargodha, Sahiwal, and Toba Tek Singh. The Chadhar claim descent from the Agnivanshi Rajputs. A few Chadhar Jats were also found in Firuzpur district. They are descended from Raja Tur Tanwar. Their chief tribes are the Rajokes, Kamokes, Jappas, Loons, Pajikes, Deokes, Ballankes, Sajokes.[20]
> 
> Chahal
> 
> One of the larger Jat clans, found throughout central Punjab. The Chahal are also found in Jhelum and Gujrat Districts. They were also one of the larger Muslim Jat clan in East Punjab.
> 
> Chatha
> 
> The Chatha are found in Sialkot, Gujranwala, and Sargodha district. They are the largest Jat clan in Rawalpindi District. A few Muslim Chatha were also found in Patiala.
> 
> Chattar
> 
> The Chattar are found in Narowal District. They claim descent from the Dogras.
> 
> Chohan
> 
> Chohan/Chauhan is a unique Jat and Rajput clan that originated from the ancient Chauhan Rajputs of North India. Chauhan Jats are descendents of ancient Chauhan Rajputs whose ancestors chose farming and family over the sword. Most Chohan Jats follow the Sikh Faith
> 
> Cheema
> 
> One of the major Jat clans in the Punjab Pakistan are the Cheemas. They are known for producing National and Punjab government cabinet members and have had a number of influential leaders. The tribe is mainly concentrated in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Wazirabad districts and also in Bahawalpur and Tehsil Yazman.
> 
> Chhachhar
> 
> The Chhachhar claim descent from a Mughal nobleman. They are found in Kasur, Okara, Dera Ghazi Khan, Bahawalpur, Multan, Sahiwal and Muzaffargarh district.
> 
> Chhajra
> 
> The Chhajra claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found mainly in Muzaffargah, Layyah, Multan, Rahim Yar Khan and Rajanpur districts.
> 
> Chhina
> 
> The Chhina are completely distinct from the Cheema, although the two clans are often confused. They claim descent from the Johiya Rajputs. The Chhina are found throughout Punjab. Historically, the Chhina were also found in Amritsar, Gurdaspur and Jalandhar districts of East Punjab. In west Punjab they were found in Lahore, Sargodha, Gujranwala, Gujarat, Jhelum, Rawalpindi and Mianwali. The Chhina are one of the larger tribes of the Gujar Khan Tehsil of Rawalpindi. In Bhakkar, they occupy the northern third of the district. In Multan, they were one of the larger of the Saraiki-speaking tribes.
> 
> Dab
> 
> The Dab are a small Jat clan found mainly in Shorkot Tehsil.
> 
> Daha
> 
> The tribe claims descent from Daha, who was said to be a Muslim holyman, who married the daughter of Parihar Rajput. They does claim kinship with the Bohar and Parhar Jats, who are also of Parihar Rajput ancestry.
> 
> Dahba
> 
> The Dahba claim descent from the Janjua Rajputs. They are found mainly in Gujrat District.
> 
> Daher
> 
> The Daher claim Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan and are found in Jhang, Chiniot, Sargodha, Muzaffargarh, Bahawalpur and Multan districts.
> 
> Dandiwal
> 
> The Dandiwal are a clan that claims Chauhan Rajput ancestry. The Muslim branch was found in Hissar District, and they were one of the larger Mulla Jat clans. They are now found mainly in Okara, Vehari and Sahiwal districts.
> 
> Dawana
> 
> The Dawana are a major clan of the Rajput tribe. They are originally from Ludhiana and migrated to Punjab in 1012. After a number of wars they shifted to Jhang and surrounding areas.
> 
> Deo
> 
> The Deo claim Suryavanshi Rajput ancestry. They are found throughout central Punjab, and prior to partition, were also found in Amritsar and Jalandhar districts. They are closely connected to the Sohal and Deol clan.
> 
> Dhaliwal
> 
> The Dhaliwal or Dhariwal are a major Jat clan in Mandi Bahauddin district. They are also found in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Lahore and Narowal. Prior to partition, a good many were also found in Hoshiarpur, Gurdaspur and Amritsar.
> 
> Dhamial
> 
> The Dhamial claim descent from the Janjua Rajputs. They are found mainly in Jhelum District and the Gujar Khan Tehsil of Rawalpindi District.
> 
> Dhandla
> 
> The Dhandla claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Layyah District.
> 
> Dhandu
> 
> The Dhandu claim descent from the Panwar Rajputs. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat tribe, found mainly in Bahawalpur District.
> 
> Dharni
> 
> Dharni's came into the Punjab region from the present central Asia.
> 
> Dhillon
> 
> Another famous central Punjab tribe, found in Lahore, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Shaikhupura, Sargodha and Gujrat districts. Prior to partition, found through East Punjab as well.
> 
> Dhindsa
> 
> The Dhindsa claim descent from the Saroha Rajputs. They are found mainly in Gujarat, Sialkot and Faisalabad districts. Prior to partition, they were also found mainly in Gurdaspur, Jalandhar, Ludhiana and Patiala districts.
> 
> Dhoat
> 
> The Dhoat are found mainly in Gujranwala District. They claim close connection with the Sekhon Jats.
> 
> Dhudhi
> 
> A tribe of Bar nomads claiming Parmar Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sargodha, Sialkot, Jhang, Vehari, Sahiwal, Faisalabad and Okara districts.
> 
> Dosanjh
> 
> The Muslim branch of the Dosanj were found mainly in Kapurthala and Jalandhar districts. They are now found mainly in Faisalabad district.
> 
> Dudhra
> 
> A Jat clan found in Gugrat and Sailkot districts.
> 
> Duggal
> 
> A small Jat clan found in Mandi Bahauddin and Sargodha districts. They should not be confused with the Khatri Duggal clan, which is entirely distinct.
> 
> Gahi
> 
> Gahi is a Saraiki speaking small tribe mainly found in [Khushab] District descents from central Asia
> 
> Ganjial
> 
> Ganjial are a Rajput/Jat tribe found in Gujrat, Khushab, and Jhelum districts of Punjab, Pakistan and a few are also found in Azad Kashmir. According to the tribes tradition, they are a sub clan of the Khokhar Rajputs.
> 
> Ghallu
> 
> A Saraiki-speaking Jat clan found mainly in Multan, Rahim Yar Khan and Muzaffargarh districts. They trace their descent from a Rajput prince.
> 
> Ghuman
> 
> The Ghumman are a tribe of Janjua Rajputs ancestry. They are descendants of Raja Ghumman Khan Janjua. They are found primarily in Sialkot and Gujranwala districts. Prior to partition, Muslim Ghuman were also found in Gurdaspur and Amritsar. They use the title of Raja, Rana, Rai or Chaudhary.
> 
> Gill
> 
> One of the larger Jat clans. Historically, the Gills were found as far west as Sargodha and far east as Patiala. Many also settled in the canal colonies of Faisalabad and Sahiwal. They remain the third largest Muslim Jat tribe, after the Sandhus and Sidhus.
> 
> Godara
> 
> The Godara were another Mulla Jat clan found mainly in Hissar and Sirsa. Like other Mulla Jat clans, they emigrated to Pakistan after partition.
> 
> Gondal
> 
> The Gondal are found mainly in Mandi Bahauddin, Gujarat, Jhelum, Chakwal and Sargodha districts. They claim descent from the Chauhan Rajputs. The Gondal of Rawalpindi claim to be Rajputs. Makhdoom due to family of Hazrat Makhdoom Burhanuddin (RA) are also descent from the Gondal. The Gondal are one of larger Jat clans of Northwest Punjab.
> 
> Goraya
> 
> The Muslim branch of the Goraya were found mainly in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Lahore, Amritsar, Jalandhar and Hoshiarpur districts. They settled in the 19th century in the canal colonies districts of Sargodha, Sahiwal and Faisalabad and also settled in the 18th century in Mirpurkhas (Deh 160 Digri)Sindh.
> 
> Grewal
> 
> The Grewal Jat claim Chandel Rajput ancestry. The Muslim branch of the Grewal were concentrated in Ludhiana District. They are now scattered in Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Sargodha districts.
> 
> Gujjral
> 
> The Gujral Jat claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are found in Gujrat and Jhelum districts. The Jat Gujjral have no connection with the Khatri Gujral, although both communities originate in the Jhelum region.
> 
> Hal
> 
> The Hal clan are found in Jhelum District.
> 
> Hamooka
> 
> A Jat clan claiming Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Sargodha, Khushab and Chakwal districts.
> 
> Hanjra
> 
> The Hanjra were found mainly in Gujranwala, Lahore and Amritsar districts. They are also the largest Jat clan in Muzaffargarh District.
> 
> Hans
> 
> The Hans clan claims descent from a Qureshi Arab who settled in Pakka Sidhar in Sahiwal District. His descendants intermarried with the Jat tribes of the neighbourhood, and as such became Jat. Found in Sahiwal, Khanewal, Layyah and Bhakkar districts.
> 
> Haral
> Heer or Hayer
> 
> The Hayer generally pronounced as Heer (and spelled Hayre), are one of three original or Asl clans of the Jat, the other two being Bhullar and Maan. They are among the Punjabi-speaking Jat clans of central Punjab, and also among the Saraiki-speaking tribes.
> 
> Heer
> 
> Heer,Hir, Heir, Her, Hayer, Haer is gotra of Jats found in Punjab (India), Haryana and Pakistan. They originated from Heer Syala place.The Jat Gotra 'Heer' and 'Her' are the same. 'Her' is originated from 'Heers'.
> 
> Hundal
> 
> The Hundal claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They were found mainly in Amritsar and Gurdaspur districts. Hundal villages in Gurdaspur were in Shakargarh Tehsil, which is now in the Narowal District. The Amritsar Hundals are now founded mainly in Faisalabad District.
> 
> Hunjan
> 
> The Hunjan Jats claim Georgian origin.
> 
> Jai
> 
> A Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found mainly in Multan and Khanewal districts.
> 
> Jajja
> 
> They are descendants of King Jajja of Kashmir 748-751 A.D.[21] They are prominent in the Jutt family. There are twelve villages of the Jajja family in District Sialkot. Most of them are on the western side of Qila Suba Singh, now called Qila Kalarwala-Pasrur Road, and to the eastern side of BRB Canal. They are Jats. No other Jat clan or other landlord family is found in any of these villages except the Jajjas. Landowners are only Jajjas. Villages are Khan Jajja, Mohrikey Jajja, Ooncha Jajja, Ghanokey Jajja, Hussa Jajja, Lodhikey Jajja, Jeowali Jajja and some villages in Bahawalpur tehsil Yazman Chak 62DB, 68DB, 63DB, 89DB, etc.
> 
> Janjua Jat
> 
> Janjua Jat are mainly found in Gujarat, Faislabad, Mianwali in Pakistan and in Haryana of India
> 
> Jakhar
> 
> Some Jakhar claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs, others from the Chauhan Rajputs. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found in Layyah, Muzaffargarh, Bhakkar, Multan and Khanewal districts.
> 
> Jandral
> 
> The Jandral claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhelum and Chakwal districts.
> 
> Jandran
> 
> The Jandran claim that they are converted to Islam from Sikhism. Some claim to be Jat and some claim to be Mughal. The tribe is found mainly in Jhang, Khanewal, Vehari, Lahore, Lodhran and Faisalabad districts of Punjab. The main villages of the tribe are Jandran in Sargodha District, and Jandran Khurd and Jandran Kallan in Okara District.
> 
> Jathol
> 
> Jathol is a gotra found in the Punjab region of India and Pakistan.
> 
> Jhammat
> 
> The Jhammat claim descent from the Parmar Rajputs. They are found in Sargodha, Jhelum, Khushab, Bhakkar and Layyah districts.
> 
> Jhawari
> 
> The Jhawari claim descent from the Khokhar Rajputs. They are found in Sargodha, Mandi Bahauddin and Khushab districts.
> 
> Jhujh
> 
> The Jhujh claim descent from the Chauhan Rajputs. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin, Okara, Sahiwal and Sargodha districts. Mong (Mandi Bahaudin), Pipli Bakka Jhujh (Sargodha), Jhujh Khurd and Jhujh Kalan (Okara) are the main villages of this clan. They are classified as an agricultural Mohammadan Jat clan, and found in Montgomery (Sahiwal)and Shahpur districts.
> 
> Johal
> 
> The Muslim Johal were found mainly in Amritsar, Ludhiana and Jalandhar. Some had also settled in Faisalabad in the 19th century. They are now found in Faisalabad, Sahiwal and Toba Tak Singh districts.
> 
> Juta
> 
> The Jat are a small clan, found mainly in Shorkot Tehsil, and neighbouring Toba Tek Singh District.
> 
> Khokhar
> 
> The Khokhar are found mainly in District Multan, Khushab and Mianwali. Some Khokhar Used Malik and Chaudhary as surname
> 
> Kadher
> 
> The Kadher are found mainly in District Mandi Bahauddin and in Nanakana Sahib. In Mandi Bahauddin there is a union council by the name of Kadher (UC:22 Kadhar). In district Nankana Sahib there is only one village where the Kadher live (Burj Bibi). The word Kadher is also sometimes written as Kadhar.
> 
> Kahlon
> 
> The Kahlon are found mainly in Sialkot, Sangla Hill, Gurdaspur and Amritsar Districts. They belong to Muslim, Sikh and Hindu Jat clan and are now scattered throughout central Punjab. Some famous Kahlon personalities include a great poet and intellectual of sub-continent Faiz Ahmed Faiz, popular singer Abrar-ul-Haq, a well-known politician in Pakistan Late Mumtaz Ahmed Kahloon and Squadron Leader (r) Late Imtiaz Ahmed Kahloon.
> 
> Kalro
> 
> Kalro, Originally a Jutt tribe of Pakistan, The Kalroo were part of a group of Muslim Jat clans, who were found mostly in South Punjab & Sindh Provence of Pakistan.
> 
> Exact origins are not known but as per the facts from South Punjab the origin of this family was the old city of Dera Ghazi Khan & Sindh Province. The old city of Dera Ghazi Khan was situated at the distance of 10 miles (16 km) towards east of the present city. In 1908, the old city was destroyed due to flash floods from heavy rains overflowing the River Indus. Due to that some members of this family migrated to Multan, MuzaffarGarh, Dera Ismail Khan & some members of this family migrated to the newly established city Dera Ghazi khan in 1910. They were basically 'Darwaish Sifat' Religious People. Most of the members of Kalroo family were landlords. Members of this tribe are mostly settled in province of south Punjab & Sindh. The language of Kalroo people is known as Saraiki & as per some people Sindhi as well
> 
> Kallu or Kallah
> 
> The Kallu / Kallah are found mainly in Sargodha and Khushab district. A few were also found in Amritsar and Jalandhar prior to partition.
> 
> Kalhora
> 
> Kalhora or Sarai, originally a Jat tribe, also known as Doddi Lati, which gave a dynasty to Sind and is still represented in Dera Ghazi Khan. Its ancestors were darweshes who followed the tenets of the Sayyid Muhammad, the Junpuri, a noted teacher, and one of them, Harmus, espoused a daughter of the Abara Jats of Sind, receiving a grant of land as her dower. His son or grandson. Shaikh Nasir, and his son Shaikh Din Muhammad established their temporal and spiritual authority over the Abara territory in Upper Sind. His brother Yar Muhammad threw off all allegiance to the Mughals, seized the Siwistan sarkar of Thatha, the Siwi mahali of Bakhar in the Multan Province, and Dihar, and wrested the title of Khudayar from the Mughal authorities. His descendant Nur Muhammad drove the Daudpotras out of the zamindari of Lakkhi, in the Bakhar mahal. In 1736-37 the Lati Khan, Khudayar received the province of Thatha, together with the southern part of the Bakhar sarkar, but two or three years later he was stripped of two-thirds of his territory by Nadir Shah. After Nadir Shahs death however the Khudayar assumed authority over all Sind, under the nominal suzerainty of the Durranis, but their rule was short-lived. Nur Muhammad Kalhora was succeeded on his death in 1762 by his son Muhammad Murad, but he only ruled for five years and was deposed by the Talpur Baloch, who set up his brother Mian Ghulam Shah (1757-58). An attempt by his brother Attar Khan to regain Sind, under the authority of a Durrani grant, failed, Ghulam Shah died in 1771, while superintending the erection of the fortress of Haidarabad in Sindh, after a stormy reign of 15 years. He had in 1758 allowed the East India Company to establish a factory in Sindh, but Sarfarz Khan, his son and successor, cancelled the permit in 1775. A year previously he had caused Bahram Khan, head of the Talpurs, and one of his sons to be assassinated, and this led his dethronement, in or about 1786.[22]
> 
> Kalyal
> 
> The Kalyal claim descent from the Chandravanshi Rajputs. They are found mainly in Jhelum, Chakwal and Rawalpindi districts, and are the second largest Jat clan in the region, after the Gondal. Like other Jat clans of the Pothohar region, many claim to be Rajput.
> 
> Kalyar
> 
> The Kalyar claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are the principal tribe of the Kirana Bar. They are found in Sargodha, Jhang, Multan, Muzaffargarh and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Kamoka or Kamoke
> 
> This is one of the sub-cast of Chadhar Jat/Rajputs.
> 
> Kang
> 
> The Kang are one of the larger Jat clans. They claim descent from Jogah, who was also an ancestor of the Sohal and Natt Jats. They are found in Lahore, Shaikhupura, Sialkot, Gujrat, Sargodha, Narowal, Faisalabad and Sahiwal districts. Prior to partition, many Muslim Kang were also found in Amritsar, Firozpur, Jalandhar and Ludhiana districts.
> 
> Kanyal
> 
> The Kanyal are another Jat clan from the Pothohar region. They claim descent from the Minhas Rajputs. They are found mainly in Jhelum, Gujrat and Rawalpindi districts.
> 
> Kathia
> 
> Originating from Parmara Rajputs, the Kathia are a unique Jat tribe. They are
> 
> found in Pakistan's districts of Jhelum, Sahiwal, and Mandi Bahauddin. They have been present in these regions of Punjab since the time of Alexander the Great. They represent a small portion of the total Jat population.
> 
> Khaira
> 
> The Khaira claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found throughout central Punjab, and prior to partition, were also found in Amritsar, Jalandhar and Ludhiana districts. They are now found in Faisalabad, Sargodha, Khanewal, Lahore, Sialkot, Kasur and Gujranwala districts.
> 
> Kharal
> 
> Kharal have descended from Agnivanshi Panwar Rajput They live mainly in Sandal Bar in the Punjab, Pakistan. The hero of the romantic poem Mirza Sahiban, Mirza, was a Kharal and is known as Mirza Jat throughout the Punjab region.
> 
> Khar
> 
> The Khar claim descent from the Kharal Rajputs. They are found in Muzaffargarh, Layyah and Bhakkar districts.
> 
> Khatarmal
> 
> The Khatarmal claim descent from the famous Gakhar tribe. Their ancestor married into the Jat community, and they now considered Jat. They can be found in Jhelum and Gujarat districts.
> 
> Khatri
> 
> The Khatri are a Mulla Jat clan, who were found in Sonepat and Rohtak. They are now found in Okara and Sahiwal districts. The Khatri Jat have no connection with the famous Khatri tribe of Punjab.
> 
> Khingar
> 
> The Khinger claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found in Attock, Rawalpindi and Jhelum districts. Like other clans of the Pothohar region, they have a dual identity, some claiming to be Jat, and some to be Rajput.
> 
> Khoti
> 
> The Khoti claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhelum and Chakwal districts.
> 
> Kianth
> 
> The Kianth are a small Jat clan who claim Rajput ancestry from Rajasthan. They are found in Faisalabad District, Rahim Yar Khan District and Kashmir. The Kianth Jat have no connection with the Kainth caste of India.
> 
> Kainth
> 
> The kainth Jats are people who belong to Sikhs as well as hindu. In punjab this name is used in some other classes as well who used to work under real kainth people. In Harayana, most of them are in kaithal.
> 
> Kohja
> 
> The Kohja claim descent from a Turkish nobleman. They were found in Jalandhar District until partition. They are now found in Jhang District, Nankana Sahab and Faisalabad. They are found in Mehais South (village of Nankana Sahab)old in (Sheikhupura district).
> 
> Korotaneh
> 
> The Korotaneh are clans of jutt ancestry from indoaryan origin .They are living in Sialkot district of Pakistan .They are also found in the area of Indian Punjab.
> 
> Lak
> 
> The Lak claim ancestry from the Parmar Rajputs. They are found in Sargodha, Khushab, Mandi Bahuaddin and Jhang districts.
> 
> Lakhan
> 
> The Lakhan are jatt clan descendant of Maharaja Ranjit Singh . They are mostly found in Gurdaspur, Batala districts of Indian Punjab and also in Faisalabad and Gujrat districts of Pakistan
> 
> Lalli
> 
> According to the ancient records, one Lalli used to be the governor of the Afghanistan area in the 7th century.
> 
> Langrial
> 
> The Langrial have a number of traditions. Some claim Rajput ancestry, others claim to be Qureshi Arabs. They are one of the most widespread of the Jat clans, found in Gujrat, Jhelum, Rawalpindi, Multan, Faisalabad, Vehari, Khanewal and Lodhran districts.
> 
> Lehal (also spelled Lehel, Lail, Lehl, Lel or Lahil)
> 
> The Lehal Jats are Sikhs in east Punjab, India and Muslims in the west Punjab, Pakistan. They are found in the Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Ferozpur and Patiala districts of east Punjab. They are also found in Karnal district of Haryana. Some feel that they are related to the Magyar chieftain Lehel, a leader of the Hungarian army who died in 955 in the Battle of Augsburg.
> 
> Ladhar
> 
> The Ladhar claim are original jat . They are found in Sialkot,Faisalabad and Narowal districts.
> 
> Lodhra
> 
> Lodhra is an old Jat clan that lives mostly in south and north Punjab. They live in Lodhran District, Multan District, Gujranwala District and Bahawalpur District.
> 
> Lodike
> 
> The Lodike are a clan of the Kharal Rajputs. They are found in Gujranwala District, where they occupy 82 villages.
> 
> Lohanch
> 
> The Lohanch are a small Jat clan, found only in Muzaffargarh District.
> 
> Lurka
> 
> The Lurka are a small Jat clan found in the Sandal Bar region. They are now confined to Faisalabad District.
> 
> Makhdoom
> 
> The Makhdoom descendant of the Gondal clan, found mainly in Mandi Bahauddin, Gujarat, Jhelum, Chakwal, Hafizabad, Lahore, Gujranwala, Rawalpindi, Malakwal and Sargodha districts. They claim descent from the Chauhan Rajputs.
> 
> Maan
> 
> The Maan are one of the original Jat clans, together with the Bhullar and Heer/Hayer being known as the Asl or original Jats. They are found throughout central Punjab. Prior to partition, they were also found in Amritsar, Jalandhar, Hoshiarpur, Ludhiana, Firuzpur and Patiala districts. They are now found in Faisalabad, Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala, Lahore, Kasur, Okara, Sahiwal and Sargodha districts. The Maan were also found among the Mulla Jat of Karnal District.
> 
> Mahil
> 
> The Mahil claim Chandravanshi Rajput ancestry. Muslim Mahil were found in Gurdaspur, Jalandhar, Firuzpur, Hoshiarpur and Patiala. They are now found in Okara, Khanewal, Sahiwal and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Mahoon
> 
> The Mahoon are descended from Nosherwan Aadil , who was a king and very famous in his justice. They are Sikh from origin but later converted to Islam. They are found in Faisalabad, Nawab Shah, Khoshab, Okara, Sindh districts. Some of them write Malik with there names and some write Sardar. In Faisalabad they are mostly living in Tandlianwala which is subdivision of Faisabad, in village Bhucho Anna (364 gb), Mahoon wala chak (600 gb), Junda Wali and in jeevan ka thatha.
> 
> Mahra
> 
> The Mahra claim descent from a Mughal nobleman. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan found mainly in Dera Ghazi Khan, Multan, Muzaffargarh and Layyah districts.
> 
> Maitla
> 
> The Maitla claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhang, Sargodha, Multan, Bahawalpur, Muzafarghar, Gujranwala, Sialkot, Okara and Sahiwal districts.
> 
> Majoka
> 
> This clan is found at the banks of river Jehlum in the Sargodha District. The ancestry of Majoka clan is not fully clear yet. Majokas claim ancestry from Muslim invaders of India in the seventh century. However, other opinions include a Rajput or Chadhar descent.
> 
> Makwal
> 
> The Makwal claim Qureshi Arab ancestry. They are found mainly in Dera Ghazi Khan and Muzaffargarh districts.
> 
> Mallana
> 
> The Mallana are a Jat tribe found throughout Punjab. They claim descent from a Mughal nobleman.
> 
> Malhi
> 
> The Malhi claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found mainly in Sialkot District.
> 
> Malik
> 
> The Malik are a Mulla Jat clan, and are also known as the Ghatwala. They were found in Sonepat and Rohtak in Haryana. Now they are found mainly in Okara, Sahiwal and Vehari districts.
> 
> Mamyal
> 
> The Mamyal claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found only in Rawalpindi District, principally in the village of Mamyal in Kahuta Tehsil.
> 
> Manda
> 
> The Manda are found mainly in Sialkot District.
> 
> Mangat
> 
> The Mangat claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin and Gujrat districts. Muslim Mangat were also found in Ambala and Ludhiana districts. They too have settled in Mandi Bahauddin.
> 
> Manj
> 
> The Manj claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin and Gujrat districts. Muslim Manj were also found in Ambala and Ludhiana districts. They too have settled in Punjab,Pakistan.
> 
> Marath
> 
> The Marath claim purely Jat ancestry. They are found in Sargodha, Jhang, Toba tek Sing,Chiiot,Chakwal,Vehari and Gujranwala districts.
> 
> Minhas
> 
> Mainly found in Middle/North Punjab.The Minhas claim descent from the Suryavanshi
> 
> Marhal
> 
> The Marhal are a Jat clan to whom the family of the Nawabs of Karnal belonged. They were found in Samana and Karnal in Haryana. Many have now settled in Hyderabad in Sindh, while others are found in Multan.
> 
> Marral
> 
> The Marral claim Chauhan Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, and are found in Jhang, Bahawalpur, Multan and Sahiwal districts.
> 
> Marrar
> 
> Marrar is a Jat tribe of Pakistan, India. According to the book Glossary of tribes Castes of Punjab and NW Province Marrars were Sombansi Rajputs. The Marrars in Gujrat say they came into the Punjab from Samana, India in the service of Moghul King Akbar who settled them in the Gujrat district of Punjab.
> 
> Matharu
> 
> The Matharu claim Jadaun Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala, Hoshiarpur, Jalandhar and Patiala districts.
> 
> Mathyal
> 
> The Mathyal (sometimes pronounced Matial or Matyal) are Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Rawalpindi and Jhelum districts.
> 
> Mekan
> 
> The Mekan claim Parmar Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sargodha, Jhang, Jhelum and Chakwal districts.
> 
> Nanda Jats are said to be of Georgian, Tatar, Kazakh and Chechen origin. They are mostly found in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Faisalabad, Okara, Islamabad, etc.
> 
> Nagra
> 
> The Nagra are connected with the Cheema clan, and claim Chauhan Rajput ancestry. They are found in Lahore, Gujranwala and Sialkot districts.
> 
> Nagyal
> 
> The Nagyal claim Minhas Rajput ancestry. They are found in Jhelum, Chakwal, Gujrat and Rawalpindi districts.
> 
> Naich
> 
> The Naich claim Rajput ancestry. They found in Bahawalpur, Sadiqabad, Kabirwala, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan, Muzaffargarh, Bhakkar and Khushab districts of Punjab. The Naich are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan.
> 
> Nain
> 
> The Nain are a Mulla Jat clan. They were found in Patiala, Bhatinda and Hissar. Like other Mulla Jats, they moved to Pakistan after partition. They are now found mainly in Multan, Sahiwal and Okara districts.
> 
> Narwa/Narma
> 
> Narwa/Narma are a Jat/Rajput Clan in Gujrat Kashmir Rawalpindi and Narowal. According to tradition they are descended from a Raja Karan whose other son found the Thathal Clan.
> 
> Naswana or Nissowana
> 
> The Naswana (also pronounced Nissowana) claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Chiniot, Jhang, Sargodha and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Nathyal
> 
> Nathyals are descendents of Janjua Rajputs* (H.A. Rose 1919).
> 
> They are found in the potohar region of Pakistan in the districts of Jhelum, Chakwal, Rawalpindi and Gujarat. There are also found in the districts of Bhimber, Mirpur and Jammu.
> 
> Natt
> 
> The Natt claim Chandravanshi Rajputs ancestry. They are found in Gujranwala and Sialkot districts.
> 
> Naul
> 
> The Naul claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Kasur, Sahiwal, Okara, Sheikhupura, Nankana Sahib and Jhang districts.
> 
> Niara
> 
> The Niara claim to be Jat descendants of King Mirz Haider of Kashmir. Most Niaras will be found in high government positions, while a Niara has also been one of the presidents of Pakistan. They are mostly found in Sialkot, Lahore, Faisalabad, Islamabad, Multan, etc.
> 
> Nonari
> 
> The Nonari claim descent from the Meer/Barber Rajputs. They are found in Layyah, Bhakkar, Muzaffargarh, Multan, Sahiwal, Faisalabad and Rahim Yar Khan districts.
> 
> Noon
> 
> The Noon claim to be a clan of Bhatti Rajputs. Some consider themselves Jat, while others claim to be Rajput. The Noon of Bhakkar and Layyah generally claim to be Jat, while those of Sargodha and Multan claim to be Rajput.
> 
> Padda
> 
> The Padda claim descent from the Rajputs. They are found in Sialkot and Narowal districts.
> 
> Pannun
> 
> The Pannun claim Suryavanshi Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Lahore, Kasur, Gujranwala and Sialkot districts. Prior to partition, they were also found in Amritsar, Gurdaspur and Firozpur.
> 
> Pansota
> 
> The Pansota have settled in Faisalabad, Jhang and Toba Tek Singh districts. Most of them migrated from Indian city of Hoshiarpur.
> 
> Parhar
> 
> The Parhar are a Saraiki-speaking Jat clan, found throughout southern Punjab, with a few villages in Sargodha District. They are Parihar Rajputs by origin.
> 
> Phogat
> 
> The Phogat were another Mulla Jat clan. Muslim Phogat were found in Sonepat and Rohtak. They are now found mainly in Okara, Vehari and Kasur districts.
> 
> Punyal
> 
> The Punyal are a Jat clan found mainly in Dadayal district of Mirpur Azad Kashmir. They are also found in Gujar Khan area.
> 
> Randhawa
> 
> The Randhawa claim Jadaun Rajput ancestry. The Randhawa are one of the larger Jat tribes, mainly warriors, Martial Race among Jat, found in Sialkot, Narowal, Gujranwala, Sheikhupura, Lahore and Kasur districts. Prior to partition, Muslim Randhawa were also present in Amritsar, Firuzpur, Gurdaspur [{(Dharam Kot Randhawa)}], Hoshiarpur, Jalandhar and Patiala districts. There are several villages of Randhawa in Mirpurkhas, Badin, Nawab Shah and Sangarh districts in Sindh.
> 
> Ranjha
> 
> The Ranjha claim descent from the Bhatti Rajputs. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin, Gujrat, Jhelum and Sargodha districts. The tribe is famous for producing Deedo Ranjha, the main character in the legend of Heer Ranjha.
> 
> Ranyal
> 
> The Ranyals are predominantly found in the Jhelum region, extending north to Mirpur. Like many clans from the Potohar area, some Ranyals/Arnyals claim to be of Rajput Janjua descent.
> 
> Ratial
> 
> Ratial are descended from the Katoch Rajputs from an ancestor named Ratna. Like many Jatt clans they have a Rajput and Jatt section.
> 
> Rupyal
> 
> The Rupyal is a large tribe in Pothohar and Kashmir divided between Jatts and Rajputs. They are also found in Rawalpindi, Kahuta, Gujra Khan and Azad kashmir.
> 
> Sagla
> 
> The Sagla claims Panwar Rajput ancestrry. They are found in Sahiwal District.
> 
> Sahi
> 
> In Pakistani Punjab the Sahi are mainly found in Sialkot district, especially in the Daska tehsil of Sialkot. Some of the Sahi Jats are located in Lahore, Gujranwala, Gujrat, Sahiwal and Jhelum.
> 
> Sahotra
> 
> The Sahotra are found both among the Punjabi-speaking Jats of central Punjab and the Saraiki-speaking clans. They are found in Faisalabad, Multan and Dera Ghazi Khan districts.
> 
> Samore
> 
> The Samore claim Chandravanshi Rajput ancestry. The Muslim Samore were found in jhang, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Ludhiana, Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Jalandhar and Firozpur districts. They are now found in Sialkot, Narowal, Lahore, Multan,Jhang and Faisalabad districts.They are warrior men,They live in tribes,They are also known as Maher,They kept horses.
> 
> Samtia
> 
> The Samtia claim Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat tribe found in Bhakkar, Layyah and Muzaffargarh districts.
> 
> Sandhal
> 
> The Sandal are small Saraiki-speaking Jat clan in Mailsi in Vehari District.
> 
> Sandhila
> 
> The Sandhila claim Rajput ancestry. They are a Saraiki-speaking Jat tribe found in Layyah, Bhakkar, Multan, Lodhran, Dera Ghazi Khan and Khanewal districts.
> 
> Sandhu
> 
> The Sandhu are the largest Muslim Jat clan. They are found throughout central Punjab in many villages. They have played a significant role in the social and political spectrum of Pakistan. Many renowned Sandhu families lives in Lahore District (also known as Majha). They also have a considerable presence in Sheikhupura District, Sialkot District, Gujranwala District, Gujrat District and Faisalabad District (although the Pakistani Sandhu Jats are the descendants of Sandhus who migrated from Punjab and Haryana).
> 
> Sangha
> 
> Most of the Sangha Jats live in and around Moga, Jalandhar, Ferozepur, Kapurthala, Sialkot, Muridke, Gurdaspur, Hoshiarpur, Multan and Kharian.
> 
> Sarai
> 
> The Sarai claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found throughout central Punjab, mainly in Lahore, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Gujrat, Sargodha, Shaikhupura and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Saroya
> 
> The Saroya are found in Gujranwala, Lahore and Faisalabad.
> 
> Sial
> 
> The Sial tribe are a branch of Jat originating predominantly from the Jhang District of northern Punjab, Pakistan. The Sials are predominantly Muslims; there are also Christian, Sikh, Hindu Sials.
> 
> Sidhu
> 
> The Sidhu are the largest Muslim Jat clan in the Punjab. According to the 1911 Census of India, one-third of the Sidhu were Muslim and rest were Sikh. They were found throughout central Punjab, stretching from Sargodha and Gujarat in the west to Karnal in the east. Lahore was and remains a stronghold of the tribe. In addition to Lahore, they are found in Kasur, Okara, Vehari, Sahiwal, Faisalabad, Jhang, Sargodha, Gujrat, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Mandi Bahauddin and Narowal district. They are also found in Sanghar District of Sindh. The Sidhu claim a common origin with the Bhatti Rajput.
> 
> Sikhana
> 
> The Sikhana are found in Khipro, Sanghar District, Sindh.
> 
> Sindhu
> 
> The Sindhu Jat Clan is the Ancient Indo-Aryan Jat Clan of North West India. The name of the River Indus or Dariyae Sindh was in the Ancient History of India "Sindhu". The Sindhu Jats is a Mix Jat Clan of Hindu, Muslim and Sikhs and living mostly in the north and North-West of India in many Indian States and Pakistan as well as in the Overseas Countries Australia, Canada, Germany, UK and U.S.A. too.
> 
> Sipra
> 
> The Sipra are a clan of Gill Jats. They are found in Jhang, Chiniot, Sargodha and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Sohal
> 
> The Sohal claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They were found in Sialkot, Gujranwala, Lahore, Amritsar, Gurdaspur, Firuzpur and Jallandhar districts. Like other Muslim Jats from east Punjab, they migrated to Pakistan after partition. In addition to Gujranwala, Sialkot and Lahore, they are also found in Faisalabad and Sahiwal districts.
> 
> Soomra
> 
> The Soomra are a large Jat tribe of possible Arab ancestry. They are found throughout southern Punjab, with concentrations in Layyah and Rajanpur district. They are sometimes confused with the Samra of central Punjab; the two are in fact entirely distinct tribes. In Sindh, the Soomra or Soomro are the largest Sindhi tribe, found throughout the province.
> 
> Takhar
> 
> The Takhar claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sialkot, Narowal and Gujrat districts.
> 
> Talokar/Thalokar
> 
> The Talokar/Thalokar are a clan of Jat who claim to be the brothers of Sial and Tiwana (Tila.Sila and Taloka). That tribe accepted Islam on the hand of Baba Farid Shukar Gunj, who came from India and first settled near Bhera, village known as Kalara and Kurrar Talokar. Later they came west and settled permanently on the east side of the Indus River, known as Bakharra (Kacha) and Ding/Khola (Thal), now in Mianwali.
> 
> Tarar
> 
> Tarar is a Goth of Jats. Tarars are one of the most prominent, educated and well-established of all the Jat castes in Punjab, Pakistan.They are mostly spread out in present day in Hafizabad , Mandi Bahauddin, Sargodha and Gujranwala districts and are all Muslims. Hindu and Sikh Tarars also live in India, in the states of Haryana, Rajasthan and Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> Tatlah
> 
> The Tatlah claim Hajuah Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sialkot, Narowal and Gujarat districts.
> 
> Tatri
> 
> The Tatri claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Mandi Bahauddin and Sargodha districts.
> 
> Thaheem
> 
> The Thaheem tribe is descended from an Arab tribe, the Banu Tameem. They migrated to present day Pakistan along with Muhammad Bin Qasim. A majority speak the Seraiki language. The Bafan community of Gujarat claim descent from the Thaheem tribe. Currently majority of thaheem belong to South Punjab (Pakistan) & Sindh Province. In Punjab, Their Major areas are Khanpur, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan, Sargodha, Jhang, Muzaffargarh, (Baghi Wala) Kamalia.
> 
> Thathal
> 
> Thathal/Thothal is a Jat/Rajput clan. The Thathals claim Suryavanshi Rajput ancestry from a Raja Karan. According to tradition they are descended from a Raja Karan, whose other son founded the Narwa/Narma tribe. They are found in Jhelum, Gujarat, Rawalpindi, Sialkot, Narowal, Azad Kashmir and Mirpur districts.
> 
> Tiwana
> 
> The Tiwana tribe, like many in Punjab, have both Rajput and Jat identity. The Khushab branch of the Tiwana claim to be Parmar Rajputs. Prior to partition, there were a fair number of Muslim Tiwanas in Patiala District. Most of these Tiwanas claim to be Jat. The Patiala Tiwanas migrated to Pakistan after partition. They are now found mainly in Sargodha district.
> 
> Toor
> 
> The Toor Jat claim Tomar Rajput ancestry. In fact, Toor is a shortened form of Tomar. Most of the Toor Jats were found in Amritsar and Jalandhar. They are now found mainly in Lahore, Gujranwala and Faisalbad.
> 
> Tulla
> 
> The Tulla claim Rajput ancestry. They are found in Gujrat, Jhelum and Mandi Bahauddin districts.
> 
> Uppal
> 
> The Uppal claim Rajput ancestry. They are found mainly in Lahore, Gujranwala and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Uttera
> 
> The Uttera claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found in Multan, Lodhran and Rahim Yar Khan districts.
> 
> Utra
> 
> The utra claim Jats ancestry. They are found in Mainwali, khanewal, Bahaker, Khushab, Lodhran,and D.G.khan districts.
> 
> Ves Jats
> 
> Ves Jats are said to be of Turkish origin.
> 
> Virk
> 
> In Punjab (Pakistan), a majority of Virks live in the Sheikhupura district and some are scattered in Sialkot District. There is a small village in Sialkot known as Virk, inhabited by Virk Jats. Virks still control the city of Sheikhupura (the ancient Virkgarh), both politically and economically. In India, Virks are mainly concentrated in the Karnal district of Haryana. Prominent Virk families are concentrated in villages around Tehsil Assandh, District Karnal, and a few are temporarily living in Patiala District.
> 
> Wahiniwal
> 
> The Wahiniwal claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found in Sahiwal and Faisalabad districts.
> 
> Waiha
> 
> The Waiha claim Bhatti Rajput ancestry. They are found in Bahawalpur.
> 
> Wahla
> 
> The Wahla claim descent from the Suryavanshi Rajputs. They are found in Sialkot and Narowal districts. The literal meaning of Wahla is said to be "one excellent warrior". They were said to be the ancient rulers per various ancient traditions, accounts and modern researchers. From the perspective of the Subcontinent, they date back to an ancient independent and powerful state that existed around the 1st century AD. Wahla was the name of the king of that state, from whom all the Wahlas in the world have descended.
> 
> Waraich
> 
> The Waraich are said to be of Chauhan Rajput ancestry. The original name of this tribe was 'Chang' and gave their name to the Jhang district but no longer occupy that area. They are a major tribe in the Gujarat district and are also found in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Lahore, Sargodha and Faisalabad districts and politically very active . Prior to partition, they were also found in Amritsar, Gurdaspur and Jalandhar districts. There are also many Sikh people from this tribe.
> 
> Waseer
> 
> One of the ancient Jat tribes, found both in India and Pakistan. The Waseers claim descent from the Parmar Rajputs. They accepted Islam before Hazrat Deewan Shah Chaawali Mashaaikh. They are found mainly in Gujranwala, Faisalabad, Okara, Vehari, Ghotki (Sindh) and Toba Tek Singh districts.
> 
> Zardan
> 
> The Zardan claim Jat ancestry. They are found in the Jhelum district.
> 
> 
> @Jaggu @Butchcassidy u guys have most of these clans in east punjab? i was surprised to find some of the smaller ones even being quite widespread geographically when i thought they were concentrated in few villages or adjoining tehsils at most. maybe that dispersal happened in 47.


According to this I'm not a Jatt.

Now I can't look down on dark skinned and not so martial people.


----------



## ghoul

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I frnd of mine is Khattar from a village called Salar... you are absolutely right... but ive never seen him claim to be a rajput or khan though..



Of course man. I was specifically talking about the Punjabi Baloch. They're found all over the Sind Sagar doab. Jamshed Dasti is a punjabi Baloch.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghoul said:


> Of course man. I was specifically talking about the Punjabi Baloch. They're found all over the Sind Sagar doab. Jamshed Dasti is a punjabi Baloch.



seriki baluch..


----------



## Kataria

ghoul said:


> Guys, Swedish, Norwegians and Danish can all understand each other, but their tongues are considered different languages. Similarly, portuguese and Spanish can also understand each other. What distinguishes a dialect from language is literature. If a dialect doesn't have a written literature, it can't be classified as separate. Hence in Punjab, Saraiki and Potohari-Pahari can be considered a separate language as both of them have written literature in the form of Seraiki poetry and Saif-ul-malook(Potohari poetry). Dogri and Hindko should be considered purely dialects of Punjabi as of yet as I'm not aware of any literature written in those languages.



Couldn't find much for Hindko but there is literature in Dogri. Also I don't think linguistic classification should be done based on the amount of literature that's written in a language.

List of Sahitya Akademi Award winners for Dogri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dogri Language Literature,Dogri Language In India,Creative Dogri Literature
From this site:

"The language of the Dogras is spoken in the region which includes parts of three States: the whole of Jammu province south of the _Pir Panjal_ range, parts of Himachal Pradesh (Kangra, Chamba, Kullu, Mandi, Suket), some parts of Punjab (Gurdaspur, Pathankot, Nurpur, Hoshiarpur) and some parts of Pakistan (Shankargarh tehsil of Sialkot).

Dogri belongs to the Indo-European family of languages in India and is derived from *Sauraseni Prakrit*. With the passage of time, Dogri has gradually absorbed a large number of Arabic, Persian and English words.

The earliest known reference to the _Dogri_ language is to be found in *Amir Khusrau's* list of Indian languages, which also includes Sindhi, Lahauri, Kashmiri, Dhursamundari, Tilangi, Gujarati, Malbari, Gaudi Bengali, Awadhi and Dehalavi. The existence of Dogri language prior to Khusrau’s lifetime are to be found in certain inscriptions dating from 12th century."

The earliest extant Dogri work is _Rajauli_, a Dogri translation by *Tehaldas* from the original Persian work by *Bali Ram*. The work was translated for* Raja Dhyan Singh* of Kotla in the latter half of 18th century. Rev. Carey mentioned Dogri in his list of Indian languages in 1916. A Dogri translation of the new testament is said to have been published by Christian missionaries of Sirampur. A few pieces of Dogri poetry of *Dattu* of second half of 18th century and of* Rudradatta, Ganga Ram *and *Lakkhu *of the 19th century are available.*Jyotishi Vishveshar* translated _Lilavati_, a Sanskrit work on Mathematics into Dogri in 1873.

It was in the 20thcentury that Dogri writing showed a quick growth in various fields of poetry, prose, novels, short stories, plays etc.


----------



## ghoul

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> seriki baluch..



Yeah. "Punjabi" in itself isn't spoken in the Sindh Sagar doab. But am not sure if Bhakkar, layyah and Muzaffargarh people consider themselves Seraiki. Baloch are found in P.D.Khan, Khushab and Mianwali too.


----------



## dil_dil

ghoul said:


> A Khattar I know from Wah consider himself a rajput. And man kha=/=pathan. Most rajputs, awans and baloch in Punjab use khan as a surname.



If you check the article i posted about castes of Pak national assembly. Khattar sole winner from Attock is in different category. There is also category of rajput/jatt like Bhatti, Watto and Khokhar. These three tribes in central punjab claim either jatt or rajput.

Watto of Okara for exemple claim to be jatts.


----------



## ghoul

oye_natta said:


> If you check the article i posted about castes of Pak national assembly. Khattar sole winner from Attock is in different category. There is also category of rajput/jatt like Bhatti, Watto and Khokhar. These three tribes in central punjab claim either jatt or rajput.
> 
> Watto of Okara for exemple claim to be jatts.



Yeah in general, they're not rajputs or considered as such but quite a significant percentage of them claim to be rajputs. They're not general rajputs like Chibhs etc though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dil_dil

ghoul said:


> Yeah in general, they're not rajputs or considered as such but quite a significant percentage of them claim to be rajputs. They're not general rajputs like Chibhs etc though.



And whats up with chaudhry rajputs, are alpine rajputs or they also claim different origin depending on area?


----------



## ghoul

oye_natta said:


> And whats up with chaudhry rajputs, are alpine rajputs or they also claim different origin depending on area?



They're true rajputs. They migrated from central Punjab a few centuries ago and are a sub-caste of Manj rajputs of central punjab. I don't know why they don't use Raja as a title though.

PS: It's Alpial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghoul said:


> Yeah. "Punjabi" in itself isn't spoken in the Sindh Sagar doab. But am not sure if Bhakkar, layyah and Muzaffargarh people consider themselves Seraiki. Baloch are found in P.D.Khan, Khushab and Mianwali too.



they speak seriki but identify themselves plainly as Baluch..


----------



## dil_dil

ghoul said:


> They're true rajputs. They migrated from central Punjab a few centuries ago and are a sub-caste of Manj rajputs of central punjab. I don't know why they don't use Raja as a title though.
> 
> PS: It's Alpial.



Maybe because they are from central punjab originally. If you check the list and names of rajput winners from central punjab surnames are Rao and Rana. And in some cases not any like Ahsan Iqbal for exemple. While Raja surname is used by Jhelum/Potohar rajputs in list.

Basically it means in central punjab real and powerfull rajputs are with surnames Rana, Rao. While raja surname has been abused by nais/kammis.

@Shahmir kashmir its interesting not a single rajput with Raja surname in central punjab winner list.


----------



## dil_dil

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> they speak seriki but identify themselves plainly as Baluch..



There are 11 Baloch winners from Punjab, basically more Baloch election winners from Punjab then Balochistan (8). Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahmir

oye_natta said:


> Maybe because they are from central punjab originally. If you check the list and names of rajput winners from central punjab surnames are Rao and Rana. And in some cases not any like Ahsan Iqbal for exemple. While Raja surname is used by Jhelum/Potohar rajputs in list.
> 
> Basically it means in central punjab real and powerfull rajputs are with surnames Rana, Rao. While raja surname has been abused by nais/kammis.
> 
> @Shahmir kashmir* its interesting not a single rajput with Raja surname in central punjab winner list.*



Because the title used by Rajputs in central punjab is Rana, while Rao or Rai is mostly used by rajputs of south punjab. Raja was used only for nai barber which I thought is somehow a cool way to address some nai barbers in gujranwala, only recently I found that raja is used as title by pothohari rajputs, though I remember I used to think why Rameez raja cricketer of pakistan use "raja" as his surname perhaps he was from pothohar and rajput.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

oye_natta said:


> Maybe because they are from central punjab originally. If you check the list and names of rajput winners from central punjab surnames are Rao and Rana. And in some cases not any like Ahsan Iqbal for exemple. While Raja surname is used by Jhelum/Potohar rajputs in list.
> 
> Basically it means in central punjab real and powerfull rajputs are with surnames Rana, Rao. While raja surname has been abused by nais/kammis.
> 
> @Shahmir kashmir its interesting not a single rajput with Raja surname in central punjab winner list.



Maybe nais and kammis from Potohar/AJK region migrated to central punjab for economic reasons and tried to pass themselves off as rajputs, but local people caught their bluff and hence the word raja started getting associated with nais? The real Rajas in Gujrat, I doubt, are considered Kammis and nais. And in Potohar and AJK any rajput tribe can use the raja title hence I'm surprised alpials don't use it. I don't know much about them though.


----------



## dil_dil

Multani said:


> "more well built" "fair complexioned"
> 
> These are all racist expressions



Revealing the script of the Pakistani SSG's 'Blood Oath'. | Page 8

Lol just read your post



ghoul said:


> Maybe nais and kammis from Potohar/AJK region migrated to central punjab for economic reasons and tried to pass themselves off as rajputs, but local people caught their bluff and hence the word raja started getting associated with nais? The real Rajas in Gujrat, I doubt, are considered Kammis and nais. And in Potohar and AJK any rajput tribe can use the raja title hence I'm surprised alpials don't use it. I don't know much about them though.



As i wrote before, chibs in kharian tehsil are not considered kammis despite being rajas but people call them chibs. Raja surname is abused by kammis, though there will be genuine rajas in cities. Those who came from Potohar region especially.

Other whise rao, rana rajputs are found all over central punjab villages. Growing up i heard about rajputs but didnt knew raja, rao, rana, rai are supposed to be rajput surnames. There are rana rajputs in our village and they are not kammis.


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

@oye_natta , in today's Bolta pakistan tv program , the anchor nusrat javed has revealed that Tahir ul qadri is a fake "Sial" jatt because his family is actually "Tarkhan carpenter" from jhang and he is passing himself fakely as "Sial" jatt, I am not surprised by this as I have seen countless such cases in gujranwala where Nais, tarkhans, darzi etc. use surnames of jatt castes of their former villages. So Tahir ul Qadri is a doubtful "Sial" according to well informed journalist nursrat javed of Bolta pakistan.

Watch from @15:45 onwards


----------



## Multani

oye_natta said:


> Revealing the script of the Pakistani SSG's 'Blood Oath'. | Page 8
> 
> Lol just read your post
> 
> 
> 
> As i wrote before, chibs in kharian tehsil are not considered kammis despite being rajas but people call them chibs. Raja surname is abused by kammis, though there will be genuine rajas in cities. Those who came from Potohar region especially.
> 
> Other whise rao, rana rajputs are found all over central punjab villages. Growing up i heard about rajputs but didnt knew raja, rao, rana, rai are supposed to be rajput surnames. There are rana rajputs in our village and they are not kammis.




what about my post?



Psycho Pakistani said:


> @oye_natta , in today's Bolta pakistan tv program , the anchor nusrat javed has revealed that Tahir ul qadri is a fake "Sial" jatt because his family is actually "Tarkhan carpenter" from jhang and he is passing himself fakely as "Sial" jatt, I am not surprised by this as I have seen countless such cases in gujranwala where Nais, tarkhans, darzi etc. use surnames of jatt castes of their former villages. So Tahir ul Qadri is a doubtful "Sial" according to well informed journalist nursrat javed of Bolta pakistan.
> 
> Watch from @15:45 onwards



Shahmir Kashmir bhai, Dr Tahir is not a Sial. He is a Kumhar.


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

Multani said:


> what about my post?
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Tahir is not a Sial. He is a Kumhar.



Not kumhar but your cousin Tarkhan carpenter, we consider tarkhan, lohars and mughals as same in gujranwala


----------



## Multani

Psycho Pakistani said:


> Not kumhar but your cousin Tarkhan, we consider tarkhan, lohars and mughals as same in gujranwala



He is a kumhar, not a tarkhan.

and tarkhan is not my cousin, neither Mughals or lohars. so mind your language



Psycho Pakistani said:


> Not kumhar but your cousin Tarkhan carpenter, we consider tarkhan, lohars and mughals as same in gujranwala




you have one ID banned here "Shahmir Kashmir", but you post as another ID "Psycho Pakistani"


----------



## dil_dil

Psycho Pakistani said:


> @oye_natta , in today's Bolta pakistan tv program , the anchor nusrat javed has revealed that Tahir ul qadri is a fake "Sial" jatt because his family is actually "Tarkhan carpenter" from jhang and he is passing himself fakely as "Sial" jatt, I am not surprised by this as I have seen countless such cases in gujranwala where Nais, tarkhans, darzi etc. use surnames of jatt castes of their former villages. So Tahir ul Qadri is a doubtful "Sial" according to well informed journalist nursrat javed of Bolta pakistan.
> 
> Watch from @15:45 onwards



lol

I will later on post video where he claim to be family member of Heer  tuq is hilarious



Multani said:


> He is a kumhar, not a tarkhan.
> 
> and tarkhan is not my cousin, neither Mughals or lohars. so mind your language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have one ID banned here "Shahmir Kashmir", but you shamelessly post as another ID "Psycho Pakistani"
> 
> why may I ask?
> 
> why do you have multiple ID's?
> 
> and this question is also for that other racist @oye_natta, who has like a dozen other ID's here



You edited your post, typical trait of kammi pathan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

Multani said:


> He is a kumhar, not a tarkhan.
> 
> and tarkhan is not my cousin, neither Mughals or lohars. so mind your language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have one ID banned here* "Shahmir Kashmir"*, but you shamelessly post as another ID "Psycho Pakistani"
> 
> why may I ask?
> 
> why do you have multiple ID's?
> 
> and this question is also for that other racist @oye_natta, who has like a dozen other ID's here





oye_natta said:


> lol
> 
> I will later on post video where he claim to be family member of Heer  tuq is hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> You edited your post, typical trait of kammi pathan



I love the way Nusrat javed revealed TUQ's actual family background by saying that inki family lakri ka acha kaam kaney walon mein sey hai


----------



## dil_dil

Here is video where he claim to be from Heer family.






Shameless person have completly changed story of Heer lol watch it from 3:00 onwards


----------



## Multani

Psycho Pakistani said:


> I love the way Nusrat javed revealed TUQ's actual family background by saying that inki family lakri ka acha kaam kaney walon mein sey hai



@oye_natta

listen guys, I talked to a long time pir friend of Dr Tahir in the UK.

He told me that Dr Tahir is not a Sial, but a Kumhar. And this is very well known among JaTTs in the UK now.



oye_natta said:


> Here is video where he claim to be from Heer family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless person have completly changed story of Heer lol watch it from 3:00 onwards



you were championing him as a JaTT last time. But I told you he was not. Now you have changed your stance.



oye_natta said:


> lol
> You edited your post, typical trait of kammi pathan



what edit?



oye_natta said:


> Here is video where he claim to be from Heer family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless person have completly changed story of Heer lol watch it from 3:00 onwards



he is narrating the real life of Heer Ranjha correctly. He is right about the story's majazi form.

This is very common among Sufis of old time. Hazrat Waris Shah RA was a Shari'ah following Chishti Shaikh.


----------



## dil_dil

Multani said:


> @oye_natta
> 
> listen guys, I talked to a long time pir friend of Dr Tahir in the UK.
> 
> He told me that Dr Tahir is not a Sial, but a Kumhar. And this is very well known among JaTTs in the UK now.
> 
> 
> 
> you were championing him as a JaTT last time. But I told you he was not. Now you have changed your stance.
> 
> 
> 
> what edit?



He claim to be sial jatt, thats why i said it, nothing about championing. You said he was Mongol lol, typical trait of Multanis to claim foreign ancestry and deny local ancestry.

Look how shamelessly he try associate himself with Heer jatti. I was cheking list of MP list, South Punjab is full of fake Gilanis, Syed, Quereshi etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

oye_natta said:


> He claim to be sial jatt, thats why i said it, nothing about championing. You said he was Mongol lol, typical trait of Multanis to claim foreign ancestry and deny local ancestry.
> 
> Look how shamelessly he try associate himself with Heer jatti. I was cheking list of MP list, South Punjab is full of fake Gilanis, Syed, Quereshi etc



I claimed he was a mughaL, because jaTTs against him in the UK called him mughal.

Mughal is lohar, not Mongol

But then since you clamed he was a Sial [ which I never accepted ], I confirmed from his pir bhai, and he told me that he was in fact a Kumhar.


----------



## MastanKhan

Multani said:


> @oye_natta
> 
> listen guys, I talked to a long time pir friend of Dr Tahir in the UK.
> 
> He told me that Dr Tahir is not a Sial, but a Kumhar. And this is very well known among JaTTs in the UK now.
> 
> 
> 
> you were championing him as a JaTT last time. But I told you he was not. Now you have changed your stance.
> 
> 
> 
> what edit?
> 
> 
> 
> he is narrating the real life of Heer Ranjha correctly. He is right about the story's majazi form.
> 
> This is very common among Sufis of old time. Hazrat Waris Shah RA was a Shari'ah following Chishti Shaikh.[/quo
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Sir,

Is there a shame in being a 'kumhar'----what is the big deal about it.

You people are so fcuking amazing in your living stupidities----kumhar---tarkhan---lohar----these professions are nation builders----.

In truth these people have structure and character as their dominant traits---and we degrade them and humiliate them----.

Tell an american that you are a TARKHAN and he will be happy---because Christ was a TARKHAN by profession----tell these Christians that you are a kumhar or a mochi---and they will respectful of your trade----but tell apakistani---and he will start to degrade you----.

How sickening are the followers of Mohammad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

MastanKhan said:


> Sir,
> 
> Is there a shame in being a 'kumhar'----what is the big deal about it.
> 
> You people are so fcuking amazing in your living stupidities----kumhar---tarkhan---lohar----these professions are nation builders----.
> 
> In truth these people have structure and character as their dominant traits---and we degrade them and humiliate them----.
> 
> Tell an american that you are a TARKHAN and he will be happy---because Christ was a TARKHAN by profession----tell these Christians that you are a kumhar or a mochi---and they will respectful of your trade----but tell apakistani---and he will start to degrade you----.
> !



Please delete your last sentence because it is insultive to Rasool e Paak, and please don't use his holy name.for mocking his followers.

You want to know about the followers of Muhammad SalamuAllah elaih? Then please take a pen and some infinite amount of paper and ink and note down the names of his ummah, including uncountable Awlia Allah. You wont be able to do it

There is no shame in being a Kumhar. They are a community that's it. I am not a racist like some other people here.


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

MastanKhan said:


> Sir,
> 
> Is there a shame in being a 'kumhar'----what is the big deal about it.
> 
> *You people are so fcuking amazing in your living stupidities----kumhar---tarkhan---lohar----these professions are nation builders----.
> 
> In truth these people have structure and character as their dominant traits---and we degrade them and humiliate them----.*
> 
> Tell an american that you are a TARKHAN and he will be happy---because Christ was a TARKHAN by profession----tell these Christians that you are a kumhar or a mochi---and they will respectful of your trade----but tell apakistani---and he will start to degrade you----.
> 
> How sickening are the followers of Mohammad!



Yes this has historically been the case throughout north west south asia that in the villages only land owning agriculturalists were considered the most respectable in the villages and the artisan castes such as black smiths, carpenters, pot makers were considered as lower classes. Your marwat khan told us that it is the same case in the villages of kpk as it has been the case with punjab. Surprisingly these are key engineering fields in the modern world. But now the situation is changed even in pakistan as the agrarian economy is taking a back seat and the most people are now working in diverse fields eventhough historically their families took only specific professions which were at times considered lower classes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Multani

Psycho Pakistani said:


> Yes this has historically been the case throughout north west south asia that in the villages only land owning agriculturalists were considered the most respectable in the villages and the artisan castes such as black smits, carpenters, pot makers were considered as lower classes. Your marwat khan told us that it is the same case in the villages of kpk as it has been the case with punjab. Surprisingly these are key engineering fields in the modern world. But now the situation is changed even in pakistan as the agrarian economy is taking a back seat and the most people are now working in diverse fields eventhough historically their families took only specific professions which were at times considered lower classes.



Please stop your racism on PDF!!!


----------



## MastanKhan

Multani said:


> Please delete your last sentence because it is insultive to Rasool e Paak, and please don't use his holy name.for mocking his followers.
> 
> You want to know about the followers of Muhammad SalamuAllah elaih? Then please take a pen and some infinite amount of paper and ink and note down the names of his ummah, including uncountable Awlia Allah. You wont be able to do it
> 
> There is no shame in being a Kumhar. They are a community that's it. I am not a racist like some other people here.



Sir,

The insult is to the followers of Prophet Mohammad---who have degraded his name through out the world.


----------



## Multani

MastanKhan said:


> Sir,
> 
> The insult is to the followers of Prophet Mohammad---who have degraded his name through out the world.



Sir,

No one can degrade the name of Rasool e Paak!!!! His holy name is not dependent on what Muslims do. And in doing sins they are not following him.

In fact his maqam and his name rises higher and higher until the Hour approaches, as God says in His eternal uncreated speech. The more good Muslims send salawat on him salamAllah elaih, the higher his status rises.


----------



## MastanKhan

Multani said:


> Sir,
> 
> No one can degrade the name of Rasool e Paak!!!! His holy name is not dependent on what Muslims do. And in doing sins they are not following him.
> 
> In fact his maqam and his name rises higher and higher until the Hour approaches, as God says in His eternal uncreated speech. The more good Muslims send salawat on him salamAllah elaih, the higher his status rises.



Yeah---

On the day of judgement---Propeht Mohammad will be on one side---Jesus Christ on the other side---and both their body wraps drenched in blood---blood of the innocent people that their individual followers killed in their prophet's names to please their God.


----------



## haushala

Shahmir kashmir said:


> The most funny thing is many put dogri under some mythical "pahari" language banner which is similar to "nepali" as both are "pahari"  , I just laugh when I see this so-called "pahari" language hoax as no such monolithic "pahari" language exists. In these areas of J & K the word "pahari" merely means something related to people living in mountainous highlands not that they have some "connection" to some far fledged ethnic "pahari" people of utrakhand or nepal.



People might have laughed calling it hoax like you when they first said " Greece was once most powerful civilization in the world "
There is years of research and there is you who find it funny. I think I'll go with researchers.


----------



## dil_dil

haushala said:


> People might have laughed calling it hoax like you when they first said " Greece was once most powerful civilization in the world "
> There is years of research and there is you who find it funny. I think I'll go with researchers.



Pahari in Pakistan mean someone who live in mountains. They have no relations what so ever with Indian pahari people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haushala

oye_natta said:


> Pahari in Pakistan mean someone who live in mountains. They have no relations what so ever with Indian pahari people.


So does in Nepali and Hindi ..


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

haushala said:


> So does in Nepali and Hindi ..



Genetically people of Nepal and utrakhand are a mix of indian and mongoloid people , this is not the case with pahari people in pakistan . Genetics has upper edge over stupid mythologies.


----------



## Dodo Bobo

haushala said:


> So does in Nepali and Hindi ..



And it does not make them same people.


----------



## haushala

Re


Dodo Bobo said:


> And it does not make them same people.


Thank God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dodo Bobo

haushala said:


> Re
> 
> Thank God.



Brother don't get me wrong. But so called paharis of Pakistan look like other people living few km away from them and not Indian paharis who are of mix mongols and Indians. We call people living in mountains of Azad Kashmir as pahari. While Indian pahari people in Jammu, Nepal, Uttarkand, Himachel are mixture of mongol and Indians.


----------



## dil_dil

From wiki
''This process of incremental conversion was seen by the presence of members of a particular clan, some who had become Sikh while others had converted to Islam.[11] In the plains and high plateau of Punjab, there are many communities of Jat, some of whom had converted to Islam by the 18th Century, while others had become Sikhs. As a result, some clans such as the Virk are largely Muslim, while others such as Pannun and Bal have Muslim branches, but are largely Sikh.''

Jatts in upper punjab mostly converted to either islam or sikhsm . Then there was cases of muslim jats converting to sikhsm and sikh jats converting to islam. Punjabi jatt religious identity became strong in 20th century and with it converting to either religion was less common.

Some punjabi jatt population estimates, about 10 million in west punjab (around 10% of west punjab population). Around about 10 million in east punjab making 30% of population.


----------



## Baadshah568

oye_natta said:


> I also read about kammi being known for jatts in Potohar, maybe because jatts are very small biraderi there. Like Awans in Bannu who are also most probably just kammis taking awan name.
> 
> Only mirasis shajra can confirm origins of one tribe/clan of Punjab.



Rajput = Rajah da Putt. Sons are of tribes and not of the titles such as Rajah.
Rajput na caste hay na hi koi zaat hay na hi koi qabeela hy.....maharaja Ranjit singh kya rajput tha ??? Nahi maharaja ka matlab badshah king sultan hy....
Maharaja ranjit singh jatt tha ye rajput koi zaat paat nahi hy .

Rajput = Rajah da Putt. Sons are of tribes and not of the titles such as Rajah.
Rajput koi caste zaat paat nahi hy...
Maharaja ranjeet singh kya rajput tha nahijatt tha sansi jatt tha jatt k bohat gotra yani sub castes hain...
Cheema..gill..sandhu.....grewal...maan...dhaliwal...bajwa.
Bhatti..chohan...awan...noon..khattar hayat...hanjral hinjra hanjra.......chattha....
Sidhu...bohat hain........
Rajput zaat nahi hy rajput ka mtlb hy king ka beta ab har city ma rajput king k betay thay nahi ye sub jatton ki harami auladain thein jin ko rajput boltay hain......
Jatton ny kashmir afghanistan pak india punjab pe hakoomat ki thi.....
Jatt qom warrior qom hai....
Mughal raaj b khtam hogya hy mughal ki family ki video dekho utube pe black colour k koi keh sakta hy k ye bahadur shah zafar ki aulad hy....nahi....aik waqt hota hy....aj kal to pesa mochion mehron k paas b hy mehar b rajput bne huy hain jb k rajput koi zaat paat nai hy....sub jatt hain


----------



## Mirzali Khan

@Sainthood 101 

Interesting read


----------



## Maula Jatt

jus_chillin said:


> @Sainthood 101
> 
> Interesting read


Oh, thank you for the bump
Reading it , much appreciated 👍🏼

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

I heard that according to Greek Historian Arrian
Raja Porus was a Jatt and
Arrian writes that
Jatts were the bravest people in India and Alexander's first contest was with Jatts.

Arrian writes that Alexander defeated Jatts but Alexander was no more capable to move further after war with jutts.

Alexander attacked Punjab because Porus military aid to Iranians.
This was 2300 years ago.





@Sainthood 101 plz write something about this.

Being Sandhu jutt,I am interested in history of my ancestors.


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Raja Porus was a Jatt


Its a speculation people later developed for the tall and physical built of porus..
Its not substantiated what ethnicity or even religion porus really had.
Also porus actually successfully repelled Alexander and that's why his army was pushed south instead of going back victoriously to alexanders bastion in today's tajikistan. Alexander never went back to his stronghold esp. After getting a Malian(multani) arrow puncture his right lung that killed him later.
As for Arian there was a 400-year gap between the time Alexander died and Arrian went to work on his book.
Such a lengthy time lapse breeds skepticism about a biography's accuracy .also since arians source was primary ptolemy who was the successor of Alexander and king of Egypt who left no stones unturned in giving. Alexander a god like figure to prove his succession and give it political strength. A mention of defeat at the hands of porus would have contaminated the godly image of alexander. Also it's to be noted greeks needed a flawless legacy figure like alexander for a high morale in their wars with Romans. So a lot of flattery was part of warfare back then by both ptolemy and aristadous with regards to details on campaigns of Alexander.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

-blitzkrieg- said:


> Its a speculation people later developed for the tall and physical built of porus..
> Its not substantiated what ethnicity or even religion porus really had.
> Also porus actually successfully repelled Alexander and that's why his army was pushed south instead of going back victoriously to alexanders bastion in today's tajikistan. Alexander never went back to his stronghold esp. After getting a Malian(multani) arrow puncture his right lung that killed him later.
> As for Arian there was a 400-year gap between the time Alexander died and Arrian went to work on his book.
> Such a lengthy time lapse breeds skepticism about a biography's accuracy .also since arians source was primary ptolemy who was the successor of Alexander and king of Egypt who left no stones unturned in giving. Alexander a god like figure to prove his succession and give it political strength. A mention of defeat at the hands of porus would have contaminated the godly image of alexander. Also it's to be noted greeks needed a flawless legacy figure like alexander for a high moral in their wars with Romans. So a lot of flattery was part of warfare back then by both ptolemy and aristadous with regards to details on campaigns of Alexander.


Unfortunately we do not have local records of that war.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> I heard that according to Greek Historian Arrian
> Raja Porus was a Jatt and
> Arrian writes that
> Jatts were the bravest people in India and Alexander's first contest was with Jatts.
> 
> Arrian writes that Alexander defeated Jatts but Alexander was no more capable to move further after war with jutts.
> 
> Alexander attacked Punjab because Porus military aid to Iranians.
> This was 2300 years ago.
> View attachment 861369
> 
> @Sainthood 101 plz write something about this.
> 
> Being Sandhu jutt,I am interested in history of my ancestors.


jutts were historically good people who lived by code of honor, its had a name in the villages

but were never politically, linguistically, culturally, or religiously united, divided up in subclans, the tribal leader responsible for bringing money for their tribe and were used by every general in their war-fighting machine (like one tribal leader would have his men with one person, some other tribal leader gave men for the defending side) but no jutt except for maybe ranjit singh managed to create an empire- all due to very little unity and clan leaders fighting each other, and using their clans to earn money by recruiting them in any army, outsider, insider doesnt matter


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> I heard that according to Greek Historian Arrian
> Raja Porus was a Jatt and
> Arrian writes that
> Jatts were the bravest people in India and Alexander's first contest was with Jatts.
> 
> Arrian writes that Alexander defeated Jatts but Alexander was no more capable to move further after war with jutts.
> 
> Alexander attacked Punjab because Porus military aid to Iranians.
> This was 2300 years ago.
> View attachment 861369
> 
> @Sainthood 101 plz write something about this.
> 
> Being Sandhu jutt,I am interested in history of my ancestors.


This is false, there is no mention of Jatts in Alexandar's biographies.


----------



## B.K.N

Jat is social class and not a tribe or ethnicity. Jat means landowning class or agricultural labor or cattle herders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

B.K.N said:


> Jat is social class and not a tribe or ethnicity. Jat means landowning class or agricultural labor or cattle herders


Jatt has always been a tribe, it was later that the term began to also mean a social class; Jatt as a social class represent the peasantry, not the landowning class.


----------



## B.K.N

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Jatt has always been a tribe, it was later that the term began to also mean a social class; Jatt as a social class represent the peasantry, not the landowning class.


Tumhain Pakistani society ka nahi pata isliye chup raha karo


----------

